# Vos coups de coeur



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2007)

Bienvenue sur le sujet consacré aux coups de coeurs.  

Ici, vous pouvez parler des créations de vos artistes préférés: fonds d'écran, icônes, thèmes, widgets et logiciels. 

Pour vos créations personnelles, merci de poster sur ce sujet.

Nous vous rappellons qu'il est possible de créer une vignette de prévisualisation :

Soit en utilisant les pièces jointes de Mac Génération.
Soit en utilisant votre serveur web (logiciel FTP requis).
Soit en utilisant un site d'hébergement gratuit de type ImageShack

Bon surf :style:


AuGie et Tumb.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2007)

3 récents fonds d'écran sympathiques.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Un et Deux artistes que j'aime bien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Avril 2007)

Laurent Baumann, talentueux designer Fran&#231;ais, vient de sortir Aquablend, un superbe set de 68 ic&#244;nes. 

T&#233;l&#233;chargement sur Interface Lift.

Site personnel.


----------



## MacMadam (5 Avril 2007)

J'aime beaucoup le style graphic/street de Monochrom (rubrique Goodies - icons, screensavers, etc.) => http://www.monochrom.de.vu/

Ses icônes ont le chic pour se fondre sur le desktop, comme des éléments graphiques et non plus comme des dossiers


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2007)

Nouveau Manicho. Version Fullscreen + Widescreen + Dual.
Cliquez sur "download" dans la colonne de gauche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2007)




----------



## Namida (19 Avril 2007)

Les montagnes Fuji vues diff&#233;remment par _555 [Design]_.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2007)

2 nouveaux fonds sympathiques de Javier Ocasio, le cr&#233;ateur de Gfx Oasis. Ces fonds sont aussi bien pour les 4:3 que les &#233;crans widescreens, et dual displays...Galerie compl&#232;te.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Sublime, merci Tumb.


----------



## MacMadam (24 Avril 2007)

Je viens de voir sur Libé cette petite merveille graphique  
C'est un économiseur d'écran qui donne la date et l'heure à la seconde près.






On peut le voir à l'oeuvre ici : http://blog.pixelbreaker.com/upload/polarclockv2/polarclock.html

On le télécharge directement là (OS X) : http://blog.pixelbreaker.com/downloads/polarclock_v2_osx.zip


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2007)

Merci pour l'info MacMadam. 

Voilà un set sympa représentant des boites Apple:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2007)

Vous aimez le bois ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2007)

Pack Adobe CS3:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2007)

Un nouveau fond d'écran sympa:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Cube Par Hirogen.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## MixoMac (24 Mai 2007)

J'suis toute nouvelle ici... :rose:
Et je suis à la recherche d'un fond d'écran pr mon iMac G5. (j'adore les p'tits gadgets pr les mac et les trucs originaux!)
Un pote m'en a parlé mais il n'arrive plus à remettre la main dessus...
C'est un fond d'écran qui simule les composants derrière l'écran, ceux qui sont cachés...
(Oouhh, je sens que je m'exprime très mal! Mais je suis sûre que vous pourrez décoder ce message!)

Bref, si vous voyez de quoi je parle, tenez moi au courant!
Merkii!


----------



## tweek (24 Mai 2007)

MixoMac a dit:


> J'suis toute nouvelle ici... :rose:
> Et je suis à la recherche d'un fond d'écran pr mon iMac G5. (j'adore les p'tits gadgets pr les mac et les trucs originaux!)
> Un pote m'en a parlé mais il n'arrive plus à remettre la main dessus...
> C'est un fond d'écran qui simule les composants derrière l'écran, ceux qui sont cachés...
> ...



Un Wall de carte et circuits électroniques ?


----------



## MixoMac (24 Mai 2007)

oui! mais celui de l'iMac (tant qu'à bien faire les choses!!!)
genre avec la visu du lecteur CD, enfin des trucs de ce style koi!!!


----------



## Didjo (24 Mai 2007)

http://mekentosj.com/disctop/

Tout en bas...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mai 2007)

Un de mes artistes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s sur le net :

David Lanham

Je pense qu'il a sa place ici  :love: :love:


----------



## David_b (29 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un de mes artistes préférés sur le net :
> 
> David Lanham
> 
> Je pense qu'il a sa place ici  :love: :love:


 
Je sais pas combien de wallpapers j'ai de lui :love:


----------



## tweek (29 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Un de mes artistes préférés sur le net :
> 
> David Lanham
> 
> Je pense qu'il a sa place ici  :love: :love:



Sans aucun doute   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2007)

P&#233;riode Abstract....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Tu devrais mettre tes miniatures dans un autre emplacement que Free c'est assez lent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2007)

Fan d'Apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Vitae 





T&#233;l&#233;chargement.


----------



## tweek (8 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vitae.



Je l'utilise actuellement, très bon thème


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Fan d'Apple ?



Le lien est mort


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Je remplacerai bien le frisco.


----------



## Darkfire (10 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je remplacerai bien le frisco.



  
Par quoi le remplacerai tu ? J'serai curieux de savoir...

Sinon, merci à Tumb qui alimente ce topic avec des trucs très chouettes.  
Merci aux autres participants également.


----------



## AuGie (14 Juin 2007)

Je ne sais pas si ca a déja été posté, grave de taff en ce moment (pas beaucoup là) mais j'ai un petit coup de coeur :






Par là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup AuGie.


----------



## tweek (14 Juin 2007)

Wow! Merci AuGie !!  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2007)

Pack sensationnel de Jared Nickerson pour le site suicidegirls.com.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

Oui très joli, merci tumby.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Juin 2007)

Oh my God ! :love: .


----------



## tweek (16 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui très joli, merci tumby.



T'as fini avec tes "ie" et tes "y" Corentiny ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2007)

Bonne trouvaille tumb, j'adore particulièrement le wall en bas à droite Jaune sur Turquoise


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

Toujours aussi beaux les wallpapers de Khalua !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

2 Thèmes
ArgonNeon et Neon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2007)

Nouveau Manicho: Smoke Wallpaper. 

Colaboration Manicho / Psychopulse : Moonset. Déjà une utilisatrice en la personne de Maiwen


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juin 2007)

Microsoft Surface


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Aqua Inspiriat.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Dashari


----------



## arno1x (20 Juillet 2007)

mon coup de coeur du moment : v23 de roosta

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60203447/
le lien pour ce th&#232;me :
http://www.box.net/shared/static/sioflz118v.zip


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2007)

3 walls sympatiques: The Departure, Flotions, ae:cl.


----------



## tweek (21 Juillet 2007)

Departure est excellent


----------



## ZB_69 (21 Juillet 2007)

coucou, un très joli wall :






http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/59997130/


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

Oui très joli, merci.


----------



## oohTONY (21 Juillet 2007)

Oui oui tr&#232;s jolie, je l'ai d'ailleurs mis en 2560x1600 sur http://wallpamac.free.fr/


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

Gaia Community Suite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2007)

Nouveau Smashmethod (wallpaper). :style:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Purée magnifique, sur mon bureau !


----------



## Albadros (25 Juillet 2007)

Voila, c'est un pack d'une vingtaine de wall, des couleurs assez jolies 

je mets le liens vers la gallery, pcq il a fait des packs pour chaque taille d'ecran, 1024,1440 1280 1600 etc...

http://skm-industries.deviantart.com/gallery/

Il s'agit de tous les packs nommés LC   pour Light Combustion.

(mon desk avec le fond pour vous donner un exemple visuel d'un des walls : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60365845/ )


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2007)

Sebastiaan s'est fortement inspiré du nouvel icône préférences systèmes de Leopard (pas simplement copié-collé), et le met à disposition sur son site. (clic sur l'image)

On peut l'"installer" facilement avec le compte root


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2007)

Merci une bien jolie icone pour le prochain système.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2007)

Fan des Simpson ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Je le suis merci de ce partage.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Icone de la maison des Simpson.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)

Cats Icons 2.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Très joli le premier, merci Tumb de ta trouvaille.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2007)

cliquez sur download dans la barre latérale de gauche.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Août 2007)

Ce pack est une archive .rar, vous pouvez utiliser le freeware UnRar X pour d&#233;compresser.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

Merci Tumb .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

.


----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2007)

Héhé Pinky


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2007)

Super photowall de Londres


----------



## MacMadam (11 Septembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Super photowall de Londres


----------



## oohTONY (11 Septembre 2007)

Ah ce MANICHO..... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

Joli merci Tumb pour le lien.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2007)

Il a récidivé le bougre :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2007)




----------



## oohTONY (13 Septembre 2007)

Même si ce Wall ne me paît pas spécialement tu me fais redécouvrir un bien belle artiste !
Merci, j'avais une de ses anciennes création et là les dernières sont très belles !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Je suppose que tu vas le mettre dans ton pack de wallpapers .


----------



## oohTONY (14 Septembre 2007)

Plus de pack... le site maintenant


----------



## eyescarz (17 Septembre 2007)

ca c'est de la résolution


----------



## tweek (18 Septembre 2007)

C'est un coup de coeur l'icone par défaut de mail? :sleep: 

Il découvre le 512px sous 10.5 le petit, c'est bien..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2007)

Désolé d'évoquer un peu toujours les mêmes artistes, mais je trouve qu'Uribaani et Manicho sont 2 des créateurs de wall les + talentueux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2007)

Fan du soleil levant ? Cliquer sur l'image pour la dernière création d'Hybridworks. 
En outre, je vous conseille fortement la visite du site de cet artiste talentueux.


----------



## kisco (8 Octobre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Fan du soleil levant ? Cliquer sur l'image pour la dernière création d'Hybridworks.
> En outre, je vous conseille fortement la visite du site de cet artiste talentueux.


tout le site est vraiment superbe !  
merci pour le lien !!


----------



## tweek (9 Octobre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Fan du soleil levant ? Cliquer sur l'image pour la dernière création d'Hybridworks.
> En outre, je vous conseille fortement la visite du site de cet artiste talentueux.



Tiens marrant, je l'utilise depuis quelques temps.

Les icones Yoritsuki sont absolument magnifiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Octobre 2007)




----------



## AuGie (28 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2007)

industrial of kids


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2007)

Nouveau Prosthetics1 (photos manipulées) & Venom (Abstract).


----------



## MacMadam (8 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> industrial of kids



Mioum mioum, comme dirait le cuisinier suédois.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

De ISF.


----------



## eyescarz (10 Novembre 2007)

venant de MacTheme des icones de remplacements pour les stacks





http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/...user=chys&path=Sites/icon/DRAWERS_icon_#1.zip


----------



## Darkfire (13 Novembre 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> venant de MacTheme des icones de remplacements pour les stacks
> [...]



Tout bonnement g&#233;nial !  
(je me demandais comment reconna&#238;tre un stack et en voir le contenu en m&#234;me temps, enfin une solution... )

EDIT : D&#233;sol&#233;, j'avais oubli&#233; que j'&#233;tais dans ce topic...du coup, juste un commentaire, sans apport au niveau des  "coup de coeur" d&#233;sol&#233;...


----------



## oohTONY (15 Novembre 2007)

Lets Build A Sundown

The Pinksplosion

I Daudream in 3D

:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2007)

Nouveau Kol, un détour sur sa galerie est recommandé, nottamment pour les fonds Strange World.


----------



## tweek (16 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Nouveau Kol, un détour sur sa galerie est recommandé, nottamment pour les fonds Strange World.



+1, Merci pour le lien! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

Alors c'est un coup de coeur mais surtout un coup de chapeau pour le créateur duset d'icones "oxygen"
Parce que 2000 icônes c'est quand même impressionnant. À l'intérieur, il y a vraiment quelques belles pièces.

ps: Le format max est en 128x128, donc désolé pour les Leopardisés


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

2000 c'est énorme.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

Oui mais c'est énorme  
J'ai pas compté mais franchement il y a 6 dossiers en dans chacun, il y en a bien plus d'une centaine...
C'est sur toutes ne sont pas originales, mais certaines sont vraiment sympa pour customiser sans trop de décalage avec les icônes Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

Le nouveau pack d'icônes de "J3Conceps" sur devientart


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Agua pour Leopard ici.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2007)

Nouveau Psychopulse: Think Green in space.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2007)

The Old Farm & Aerostream tous les 2 en widescreens


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2007)

Papiers peints venant de yearzero.nin.com, site dédié aux deux derniers albums du groupe *Nine Inch Nails*; "Year Zero" et "Y34RZ3R0R3M1X3D" :
(de plus grandes résolutions sont dispos sur le site)



-

-

-





Papiers peints venant de l'ancien site dédié à l'album "The Downward Spiral", de *Nine Inch Nails* toujours :



-

-

-




-

-

-


----------



## MamaCass (21 Décembre 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> venant de MacTheme des icones de remplacements pour les stacks
> http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/...user=chys&path=Sites/icon/DRAWERS_icon_#1.zip



Le lien est mort, où peut on les trouver ? svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

iSquint Interface Lift


----------



## tweek (21 Décembre 2007)

T'ain c'est une UI? La classe! Merci pour avoir posté ça!


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Le lien est mort, où peut on les trouver ? svp ?



Merci à tous 
J'ai trouvé ici : http://www.geocities.jp/chy065/
Ca a l'air plus complet et d'origine !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

Un mod pour iChat.


----------



## oohTONY (3 Janvier 2008)

:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2008)

Magnifique wallpaper nature


----------



## tweek (5 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Magnifique wallpaper nature



Rhaaa enfin un wall nature que je vais pas virer de si tot!! Jadore les couleurs, Merci beaucoup pour la trouvaille Fab´


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2008)

Icônes pour disque dur très classy (enfin je trouve )


----------



## MacMadam (20 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Icônes pour disque dur très classy (enfin je trouve )



Moins classy, ces "adorables" petites icônes téléchargeables *ici* :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2008)

IuneWind Wallpapers


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Quelques Huds sympathiques.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Petite application extrêmement simple pour changer la saturation, le contraste et la couleur des dossier sous Leopard.


----------



## thedude (1 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelques Huds sympathiques.



merci



antoine59 a dit:


> Petite application extrêmement simple pour changer la saturation, le contraste et la couleur des dossier sous Leopard.




re

Un petit tuto sur le bouging de fichiers pour installer ces HUDs serait TOP, quelqu'un se lance les garçons?

Je sens qu'on va bouger de forum nan?


----------



## F118I4 (2 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelques Huds sympathiques.


D' ailleurs je viens d' essayer c' est cool mais en bidouillant un peu de trop j' ai supprimer deux fenêtres :la fenêtre "forcer à quitter" et celle pour éteindre ou redémarrer l' ordi .
Si quelqu' un pouvait me donner son application LoginWindows ça serait cool merci.
System/Library/CoreServices/LoginWindow


----------



## oohTONY (2 Février 2008)

Il y a pas un fichier Backup avec le HUD ou bien tu as supprimé un autre fichier ?


----------



## F118I4 (2 Février 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Il y a pas un fichier Backup avec le HUD ou bien tu as supprimé un autre fichier ?


Si mais il fonctionne pas en faite tout fonctionné sauf que les fenêtres étaient que partiellement traduites donc en faite j' ai bidouillé pour essayer de les avoir en français (complètement) j' ai du faire une fausse manipe (supprimer un fichier) et donc c' est pour cela que je veux l' application LoginWindows.
Si quelqu' un peut me l' envoyer.Merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Voici.


----------



## F118I4 (2 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Voici.


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2008)

mountain of light


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2008)

Flow 1 & Flow 2


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Joli .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



Rha t'abuses (si je peux me permettre ), j'allais sur le fil pour poster ce coup de coeur!
Les détails sont terribles, la voiture vraiment géniale...
Pour la peine, je suis en train de regarder le 3ème, une vrai merveille

ps: Vivement le prochain pack, qui serai prévu pour bientôt. Info sur Macthemes


----------



## tweek (6 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



+1, il a fait un boulot de malade. :love: :love:


----------



## Didjo (7 Février 2008)

Vrai que c'est magnifique


----------



## thedude (8 Février 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 16211


Un petit site sympa pour générer des "images disque" à l'ancienne.

Couplé à Fasticns, ça vous fait un jeu d'icônes de différentes couleurs.

A la vôtre!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Février 2008)




----------



## tweek (9 Février 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

C'est joli mais ça ne ressemble pas du tout à Quicktime.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Février 2008)

En effet mais pour moi, qui trouvait que le contrôleur (plein écran) de vlc était trop "carré", je suis content avec cette custo !! Mais c'est vrai que ça ne ressemble pas trop à QT


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> En effet mais pour moi, qui trouvait que le contrôleur (plein écran) de vlc était trop "carré", je suis content avec cette custo !! Mais c'est vrai que ça ne ressemble pas trop à QT



Moi j'avais trouvé VLC hud, c'est pas mal :



​


----------



## thedude (10 Février 2008)

Pas mal mais buggué. La fenêtre de contrôle reste 
scotchée au premier plan, impossible à déscotcher par le menu vidéo, une idée?


----------



## oohTONY (10 Février 2008)

Il suffit de cliquer sur la petite croix en haut à gauche :rateau: et si on veut la revoir Fenêtre > Contrôleur  . Nan je sais pas d'ou vien tle problème mais pour moi je trouve pas ça gênant 
P-S : le lien avait été donné quelques pages avant


----------



## tweek (10 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Pas mal mais buggué. La fenêtre de contrôle reste
> scotchée au premier plan, impossible à déscotcher par le menu vidéo, une idée?



C'est une fenetre HUD. Toutes les HUD en cocoa sont par defaut au premier plan.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Février 2008)

Pourtant j'ai une fenêtre HUD pour Adium et aucun soucis, elle ne reste pas au premier plan mais se comporte comme un application standard


----------



## tweek (10 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Pourtant j'ai une fenêtre HUD pour Adium et aucun soucis, elle ne reste pas au premier plan mais se comporte comme un application standard



Parce que c'est un tweak. Ca doit etre une fenetre standard que tu as colorie en noir et ajoute une legere opacite. Les mods "HUD" pour adium ne sont pas des vraient HUD cocoa, juste une apparence.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2008)

Fond 3D.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2008)

ce n'est pas vraiment un coup de coeur, mais ca reste sympathique.
Pack Wallpaper Apple


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

Une envie de changer ichat de peau?


----------



## tweek (14 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Une envie de changer ichat de peau?



Macthemes® mirror?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

Cool plus minimaliste .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Février 2008)

PSD de l'iPhone et de l'Ipod touch.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

Problème résolu


----------



## F118I4 (18 Février 2008)

lien téléchargement: http://mgilchuk.deviantart.com/art/Nebular-Folder-Pack-77708343
lien (topic sur Macthemes): http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16784271


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

Fabuleux .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Pour modifier en transparence la barre de menu


----------



## Kukana (21 Février 2008)

mammothicons


----------



## tweek (21 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Pour modifier en transparence la barre de menu



C'est tres bien pense de mettre la partie haute du wall par dessus la barre des menus et le le flouer.


----------



## ZB_69 (23 Février 2008)

un dock vraiment sympa, en tous les cas les indicateurs sont plutôt réussis et au moins on les voit !  





capture cliquable, et pis bon le reste, c'est mon bureau hein. :rateau:

le lien : http://www.vanillasoap.com/dec/Float.zip


----------



## wath68 (23 Février 2008)

Oh yes, nickel, c'est juste ce qui me manquait.
Adopté.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## oohTONY (23 Février 2008)

J'ai pas les mêmes indicateurs quand j'ouvre les fichiers dans CandyBar


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Février 2008)

Gros coup de coeur...





Disponible en plusieurs couleurs, avec vraiment un max d'icônes (316), vraiment sympa !!


----------



## shenrone (28 Février 2008)

ZB_69 a dit:


> un dock vraiment sympa, en tous les cas les indicateurs sont plutôt réussis et au moins on les voit !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment fait on pour changer les indicateurs dans leopard?


----------



## EMqA (28 Février 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Comment fait on pour changer les indicateurs dans leopard?



Le plus simple est de passer par candybar (payant).
Tu peux aussi le faire en farfouillant dans les ressources du dock mais à tes risques et périls.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (2 Mars 2008)

MacMadam a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur Libé cette petite merveille graphique
> C'est un économiseur d'écran qui donne la date et l'heure à la seconde près.
> 
> 
> ...




C'est vraiment excellent. J'adore.
Pour mes début sur mac je prends un immense plaisir à découvrir toutes les possibilités


----------



## MacMadam (2 Mars 2008)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> C'est vraiment excellent. J'adore.
> Pour mes début sur mac je prends un immense plaisir à découvrir toutes les possibilités



Juste pour préciser : c'est joli, mais ça bouffe pas mal en ressources. A bon entendeur...


----------



## Maximouse (2 Mars 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> lien téléchargement: http://mgilchuk.deviantart.com/art/Nebular-Folder-Pack-77708343
> lien (topic sur Macthemes): http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16784271



Très beau travail, téléchargés et installés avec Candy


----------



## Kukana (3 Mars 2008)

Monaco


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Monaco



tout le mérite revient à JP Miss


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2008)

Luxury Apple Variations


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mars 2008)

Firebrick.
Bless come above
Duality
Flags


----------



## Kukana (4 Mars 2008)

tumb a dit:


> tout le mérite revient à JP Miss



effectivement je n'avait pas vu 
desole


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

Nouvelles icônes de Jonas Rask


----------



## CERDAN (4 Mars 2008)

Je sais pas si on poste des Walls ici mais celui-là m'a beaucoup plus :  ( pour plusieurs écran ) http://www.0xff0000.com/up/HFR/WP_LinesInMotion.jpg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2008)

Très joli Cerdan  

Je l'ai décliné en 2 versions et converti en résolution pour les écrans normaux: 
1680x1050a
1680x1050b


----------



## CERDAN (5 Mars 2008)

Merci tumb


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Un HUD magnifique pour MPlayer ici.


----------



## CERDAN (5 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un HUD magnifique pour MPlayer ici.


 

WOOUU !!!   joli ( j'aime bien  ( il n'y aura que quelques anglophones qui me comprendrons  )  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2008)

Par Hirogen.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2008)

Hal 9000 et Painting with Life.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par Hirogen.



Merci car c'est vraiment chouette mais j'ai un petit problème :rose: 
La barre marche nickel dans Mail et dans Safari mais par contre ça marche pas pour le finder :rose: (c'est normal ou pas?)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un HUD magnifique pour MPlayer ici.



Attention ce n'est pas un mod, mais une application à part entière, enfin je crois


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

En effet mais tu peux toujours mettre les fichiers qui sont à l'intérieur dans un MPlayer "classique".

@Antoine59 : Ça veut dire ? Les barres de défilement n'ont pas changé ? Il y'a un bug ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> @Antoine59 : Ça veut dire ? Les barres de défilement n'ont pas changé ? Il y'a un bug ?



Désolé, je n'avais pas redémarrer l'ordi rose: ). Maintenant c'est bon, tout marche


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Mars 2008)

tu peux poster un capture complète, pour voire ce que ça donne ? merci 

Juste une question, pourquoi c'est appelé Mail.app scrollbars ? jamais vue ça dans Mail...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2008)

Voilà une petite capture avec Safari, Page et Finder
Si tu veux voir ce que ça fait dans d'autres applications, n'hésite pas  
Sinon pour le nom, j'en sais rien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

Pour le nom j'ai contacté l'auteur et voici sa réponse "The OS X onboard Mail.app use this scrollbars for the stationerys".


----------



## EMqA (10 Mars 2008)

Ce sont les barres de défilement que mail utilise dans le panneau dédié aux modèles.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup !!! C'est pas mal mais je préfère les scrollbars d'origine


----------



## CERDAN (12 Mars 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Firebrick.
> Bless come above
> Duality
> Flags



Très joli ces flags .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Oui il manque juste le drapeau belge, français et suisse pour contenter la communauté MacG !


----------



## F118I4 (12 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par Hirogen.


Par applefish (Pierre Breteau) "style iTunes" :







lien: http://www.abitbol.org/macosx/index_en.html


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Time Machine Screensaver.


----------



## tweek (16 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Time Machine Screensaver.



  :love: :love:


----------



## tweek (17 Mars 2008)

Hey, Laurent a release son set Aquave, jetez-y un oeil ici, ca en vaut la peine. 5 personnes, moi dans le lot y ont participe, en prenant des elements de nos icones pour les mettre devant le dossier. L'idee est sympa et originale, on s'est bien eclate. Le site est ouvert a toute participation, et un fil RSS est la pour telecharger des nouvelles mods.

Cheers


----------



## CERDAN (17 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Time Machine Screensaver.



Trop beau quand on joue la vidéo, mais comment l'installer comme économiseur  ??


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

À placer dans le dossier Screensavers /Bibliothèque/Screensavers.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Hey, Laurent a release son set Aquave, jetez-y un oeil ici, ca en vaut la peine. 5 personnes, moi dans le lot y ont participe, en prenant des elements de nos icones pour les mettre devant le dossier. L'idee est sympa et originale, on s'est bien eclate. Le site est ouvert a toute participation, et un fil RSS est la pour telecharger des nouvelles mods.
> 
> Cheers



Et tu es qui dans la liste des noms ?


----------



## CERDAN (17 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> À placer dans le dossier Screensavers /Bibliothèque/Screensavers.



Merci


----------



## tweek (17 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et tu es qui dans la liste des noms ?



Le dernier (MP)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

Quicktime Slimtime.


----------



## CERDAN (18 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quicktime Slimtime.



Pas mal en effet, en fait j'ai jamais aimé les boutons ronds que ça soit sur iTunes ou QuickTime.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

C'est plus compliquer de modifier les .rsrc pour iTunes malheureusement :/.


----------



## Kukana (18 Mars 2008)

alumi:love:


----------



## link.javaux (21 Mars 2008)

D'abord, hello world, 

sinon;


----------



## CERDAN (22 Mars 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> alumi:love:



Ca m'a permit de faire un desk, merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mars 2008)

Gros coup de coeur sur le dernier interface lift


----------



## CERDAN (28 Mars 2008)

Romantique :love:


----------



## fau6il (28 Mars 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Gros coup de coeur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci et encore merci pour l'info.  
 Superbes les icônes!

Cela vaut vraiment la peine de venir jeter un oeil sur le site, de temps en temps!!!  

:love:


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

eyescarz a dit:


> venant de MacTheme des icones de remplacements pour les stacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je voudrais bien utiliser ses stacks mais quand j'en utilise une le stacks reste desespérement vide, je n'ai rien qui s'affiche dedans....... d'où cela vient ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## fau6il (7 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Je voudrais bien utiliser ses stacks mais quand j'en utilise une le stacks reste desespérement vide, je n'ai rien qui s'affiche dedans....... d'où cela vient ? Merci pour votre aide.



Puisque ce sont des "piles", je pense qu'il faut mettre quelque chose dedans...


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

fau6il a dit:


> Puisque ce sont des "piles", je pense qu'il faut mettre quelque chose dedans...




Si je mets quelque chose dedans cela n'apparait pas


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Si je mets quelque chose dedans cela n'apparait pas




Personne ne peux m'aider ?


----------



## giga64 (7 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Si je mets quelque chose dedans cela n'apparait pas



Bonjour,

Une piste : clic droit sur une pile dans le dock et dans le menu contextuel, vérifier que dans le volet "Afficher comme" l'option pile est cochée et non dossier...

@+


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une piste : clic droit sur une pile dans le dock et dans le menu contextuel, vérifier que dans le volet "Afficher comme" l'option pile est cochée et non dossier...
> 
> @+




Salut,`
Merci pour ton aide. Quand je fais ce que tu me dis alors là je vois bien toutes les icones superposées des fichiers constituant la pile, mais....je ne vois plus l'icone de la pile en premier, 

Comme ci-dessous :


----------



## giga64 (7 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Salut,`
> Merci pour ton aide. Quand je fais ce que tu me dis alors là je vois bien toutes les icones superposées des fichiers constituant la pile, mais....je ne vois plus l'icone de la pile en premier comme dans mon message cité avant.



Il y a plusieurs méthode pour que l'icône apparaisse en premier. Tout dépend de la méthode de trie que tu sélectionnes dans le menu contextuel (premier volet).

Par exemple, si tu tries par nom tu peux faire commencer le nom de ton icône "tiroir" par un espace, ou si tu tries par date de création, tu met une date de création pour l'icône vers 2010...

Voilà


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs méthode pour que l'icône apparaisse en premier. Tout dépend de la méthode de trie que tu sélectionnes dans le menu contextuel (premier volet).
> 
> Par exemple, si tu tries par nom tu peux faire commencer le nom de ton icône "tiroir" par un espace, ou si tu tries par date de création, tu met une date de création pour l'icône vers 2010...
> 
> Voilà




 

Super je te remercie


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

Quelqu'un peux-t-il me dire où je peux trouver ces stacks, merci d'avance


----------



## giga64 (7 Avril 2008)

Ici par exemple 



Remarque : pour éviter de noyer ce fil sous les conseils techniques, si tu as d'autres questions pense à ouvrir une discussion à la racine du sous-forum Customisation


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2008)

zilgesque


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2008)

sidelights (type abstract)


----------



## link.javaux (13 Avril 2008)

Hey, 

Je ne sais plus c'était à quel page mais on a parlé de fond d'écran pour l'ouverture de session
Des fonds d'écran spécifique pour mettre en valeur l'affaire

j'ai fait le truc, mais aucun ne convient à mon macbook, faut il que je redimentionne moi meme ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

Oui ...


----------



## CERDAN (13 Avril 2008)

Aie , obligé de mettre plus de 5 caractère je crois ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

En effet, c'est pas évident pour une réponse simple .


----------



## link.javaux (14 Avril 2008)

y a surment quelqu'un qui la déjà fait non ?


----------



## CERDAN (14 Avril 2008)

.....:hein:


----------



## Alexander Riku (16 Avril 2008)

Voila en piochant sur Deviantart j'ai regroupé pas mal de wallpaper venant de la bas  a n'utiliser que pour le fond de son bureau hein 

Y'a pas mal de styles différents, donc vous trouverez peut être des choses qui vous plaisent beaucoup et d'autres beaucoup moins. 

Bon dl 

http://dl.free.fr/cqg1RPUVJ/Fondd'écran-copie.zip


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2008)

J'espère que tu as mis le nom des auteurs dans le pack.


----------



## koeklin (16 Avril 2008)

j'ai découvert sur Macgénération grace à bompi le site Mandolux qui propose de nombreux fonds d'écran pour les utilisateurs ayant un ou plusieurs moniteurs (2-3) dans des résolutions d'écran très variées

Par ex. voici le dernier bureau étendu  proposé par ce site:





Autre ex. voici celui que j'affiche chez moi:


----------



## Alexander Riku (16 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'espère que tu as mis le nom des auteurs dans le pack.



Non tout vient de deviantart sous les même noms de fichiers. Est-ce obligatoire de faire ca ? Je peux faire un fichier texte et le mettre dans mon post, j'ai aucun problème.


----------



## giga64 (16 Avril 2008)

Enfin !!!!  

Sortie du très attendu Sticker Pack 2 de David Lanham...

Enjoy, comme on dit :rateau: 

Bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2008)

Merci de l'info  
J'en connais un qui seras tout content    
Alors qui se lance et fait un nouveau "Lanhan desk"  ?

Ps/ Désolé d'avoir noyer le fil, je pensais être sur "Vos desk..."


----------



## link.javaux (19 Avril 2008)

ici je parle pour le fond d ecran que j'adore, le dock vachement sympa, et puis l'écran batterie que je me suis amusé à confectionner


----------



## CERDAN (20 Avril 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> ici je parle pour le fond d ecran que j'adore, le dock vachement sympa, et puis l'écran batterie que je me suis amusé à confectionner



Trop bien comme idée ça de pouvoir créer ses pages MAC OS X !!

Tu peux m'expliquer comme on fait ? ( ou m'indiquer un lien ou cela est expliqué  ? )


----------



## tweek (21 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Trop bien comme idée ça de pouvoir créer ses pages MAC OS X !!
> 
> Tu peux m'expliquer comme on fait ? ( ou m'indiquer un lien ou cela est expliqué  ? )




Tu ouvres les fichiers .nib des fenetres et dialogues en question sous Interface Builder, et tu coches dans l'inspecteur mode HUD.

A tes risques et perils, je ne le recommande pas du tout..


----------



## link.javaux (21 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Trop bien comme idée ça de pouvoir créer ses pages MAC OS X !!
> 
> Tu peux m'expliquer comme on fait ? ( ou m'indiquer un lien ou cela est expliqué  ? )




Pour développer un peu ce que dit tweek; 
Tu vas ici (pour la batterie); 
http://skitch.com/link.javaux/j6r1/english.lproj

Il faut d'abord modifier celui englais, puis copier coller l'anglais dans french.lproj et ensuite la tu pourras traduire si tu en as l'envie.

Pour mettre en hud; 
http://skitch.com/link.javaux/j6r5/fullscreen-3
http://skitch.com/link.javaux/j6r6/fullscreen-6

Parfois certaine oppération sont déjà faites mais c'est pour toutes les fenetres de tout les logiciels ce guide. 
Mais je te déconseil de le faire avec trop c'est chiant, et j'ai déjà du réinstaller léopard deux fois depuis que je joue dans la bibliothèque.

enjoy


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

J'ai vu ce shot, j'ai trouvé ça magnifique.


----------



## Kukana (26 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai vu ce shot, j'ai trouvé ça magnifique.



très beau mais par contre pour aller retouver un dossier qu'on cherche.........:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

C'est pas le but .


----------



## CERDAN (26 Avril 2008)

Si tu avais vu, c'était à chaque fois des copies !


----------



## tweek (26 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai vu ce shot, j'ai trouvé ça magnifique.



  Enorme! :love:


----------



## giga64 (1 Mai 2008)

Margin 1.0 by Icontraband

Pour ceux qui aiment le style " dessin à la main " :love:

@+


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Wren, réalisé par le très bon auteur des sets Chakram


----------



## fau6il (1 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Wren, réalisé par le très bon auteur des sets Chakram



Très bien faits.   Merci du tuyau!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Bon c'est pas tout à fait un coup de coeur, car je vais pas utiliser ces icônes, car ce n'est pas trpo mon style, mais j'adore l'idée et la qualité de ces icônes 





Le lien pour télécharger


----------



## Kukana (3 Mai 2008)

moi je les adores merci


----------



## missou (3 Mai 2008)

Je viens de me faire tout le topic, j'ai réccupérer presque 80% de toutes les sources qui on été citées en Wall, j'ai un joli stock maintenant qui défile sur le display, merci à vous !! :d


----------



## fau6il (3 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon c'est pas tout à fait un coup de coeur, car je vais pas utiliser ces icônes, car ce n'est pas trpo mon style, mais j'adore l'idée et la qualité de ces icônes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Les enfants adooorent!  :love: :love: :love: 

Merci!


----------



## karan (3 Mai 2008)

bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème avec les icônes itunes de jonas, je n'arrive pas à les mettre. Elles ne s'affichent pas comme des icones alors que pourtant elles sont en .icns. Et quand je fais copier/coller elles ne s'affichent pas.
Si vous pouviez m'aider.

Merci


----------



## tweek (3 Mai 2008)

karan a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> J'ai un problème avec les icônes itunes de jonas, je n'arrive pas à les mettre. Elles ne s'affichent pas comme des icones alors que pourtant elles sont en .icns. Et quand je fais copier/coller elles ne s'affichent pas.
> Si vous pouviez m'aider.
> 
> Merci



C'est pas le icns qu'il faut copier-coller dans la fenetre d'infos, mais le format Dossier macintosh ou l'icone est en fait un simple dossier. Le icns c'est seulement si tu veux remplcer l'icone definitivement ou il te faut la remplacer dans les ressources du conenu de l'appli 

Ha et evites de poster n'importe ou, sutout que cette question est redondante


----------



## karan (3 Mai 2008)

Pardon de ne pas avoir poster sur le bon forum..:rose: 
Par contre je comprend bien ce que tu dis, mais je n'ai pas de dossier avec l'icône que j'ai téléchargée, c' est pour cela que je ne peux pas mettre l'icone.

Encore désolé d'avoir poster sur le mauvais forum.

Merci

Pardon encore je viens de trouver comment en faire en fouillant dans le forum en utilisant Pic2icon.
Merci de votre aide et désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Il faut passer par CandyBar, Jonas n'a pas mis l'icone collé sur un dossier.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Par Nuclear Potato pour Leopard.


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par Nuclear Potato pour Leopard.



Installé depuis hier, c'est vraiment pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Moi j'ai pris Milk par esXXI.


----------



## link.javaux (5 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi j'ai pris Milk par esXXI.



ça donne comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Comme ça.


----------



## link.javaux (5 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comme ça.



ah oui j'avais oublié comment ça donnait milk 
trop cool
merci


----------



## tweek (5 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par Nuclear Potato pour Leopard.



Ouaip, il a bien bosse du cote des controls d'affichage et navigation du finder. Mon seul regret est a propos des boutons agrandir / fermer sous pastille, pas mon style. Autrement, j'aime beaucoup!


@Gringo: Fais nous un beau desk !!


----------



## CERDAN (5 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comme ça.



Trop stylé   :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par Nuclear Potato pour Leopard.



Adopté, merci C0rentin.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Cherchant une icône pour ma poubelle et étant un buveur invétéré de coca, j'aime assez ces icônes pour le fun (En plus, dans le pack, il y a la version juste alu)


----------



## CERDAN (9 Mai 2008)

Merci , c'est très sympa !


----------



## Larme (10 Mai 2008)

Très sympas ces cannettes. Dommage qu'elles n'aillent pas avec mon style de wall pour le moment :/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2008)

colonial marine (pas mon style mais super bien fait)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2008)

pour C0rentin


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

Ah ben merci .


----------



## koeklin (18 Mai 2008)

les autres n'ont qu'à aller se brosser!


----------



## tweek (18 Mai 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> les autres n'ont qu'à aller se brosser!



Pour koeklin. Bon la resolution est un peu obsolete mais avec la technologie d'aujourd'hui, on fait des miracles


----------



## Maximouse (18 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Pour koeklin. Bon la resolution est un peu obsolete mais avec la technologie d'aujourd'hui, on fait des miracles



Action...Réaction


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

Pour Adium, clique pour télécharger via DeviantArt
Respect pour Hirogen


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Joli, .


----------



## SylvieT (19 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Cherchant une icône pour ma poubelle et étant un buveur invétéré de coca, j'aime assez ces icônes pour le fun (En plus, dans le pack, il y a la version juste alu)


 
oooh trop cool ! merci ! Moi je suis aussi un accro au coke !! J'adore ce gadget !! ​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Hirogen est en forme  .



Clik pour download


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Oui il avait fait le même pour VLC c'est super.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2008)

Aurora Reloaded de Manicho


----------



## fau6il (21 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Aurora Reloaded de Manicho



SUPER!!!  

I :love:


----------



## tweek (21 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Aurora Reloaded de Manicho



:love: :love: :love:  Les rayons de la comete sont bien plus tranchants, classe


----------



## CERDAN (21 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Aurora Reloaded de Manicho



JOLI .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2008)

Content que cela vous plaise les amis  

dernier pack Vlad Studio, cela devrait plaire à Macounette


----------



## wath68 (21 Mai 2008)

Magnifique dock, avec PSD & Adium Icons including.

*Plexis Dock by Aerotox*





Si quelqu'un arrive à changer le texte dans le PSD inclus, qu'il me fasse signe, parce-que j'ai essayé mais rien à faire.
Je voudrais en faire un pour Thunderbird (T.BIRD) et Vienna.

Et *ICI*, les icons Stack qui vont avec.


----------



## tweek (21 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Si quelqu'un arrive à changer le texte dans le PSD inclus, qu'il me fasse signe, parce-que j'ai essayé mais rien à faire.
> Je voudrais en faire un pour Thunderbird (T.BIRD) et Vienna.




Tu vires le calque de la font lockee, et tu crees un nouveau calque avec ton texte que tu tapes toi-meme..   La font c'est Handel-Goth.


----------



## wath68 (21 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Tu vires le calque de la font lockee, et tu crees un nouveau calque avec ton texte que tu tapes toi-meme..   La font c'est Handel-Goth.



     MERCI BEAUCOUP A TOI.

Le résultat, *ICI*


----------



## CERDAN (22 Mai 2008)

Magnifique ces icones, y a de quoi dire !!!   :love:.


----------



## tweek (22 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> MERCI BEAUCOUP A TOI.
> 
> Le résultat, *ICI*



no prob'


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Content que cela vous plaise les amis
> 
> dernier pack Vlad Studio, cela devrait plaire à Macounette


 _dank u_, comme on dit par ici. :love:


----------



## Macounette (22 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Aurora Reloaded de Manicho


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ploumette (22 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



Bonjour Tumb,

Superbe image  ! J'adore le clair-obscur ... c'est de l'émotion ! 

J'ai passé un agréable moment ... en 15 pages ! : )

Merci à tous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2008)

mais de rien Ploumette


----------



## giga64 (23 Mai 2008)

Contemporary Art Icons by Digaas on deviantART


----------



## tweek (23 Mai 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Contemporary Art Icons by Digaas on deviantART



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mai 2008)

Original, ça ne manque pas de culot .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Un dock Ikea.


----------



## tweek (27 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un dock Ikea.




WAAH Super! Merci Merci Merci d'avoir poste un lien mec !!  :love: :love:


----------



## CERDAN (27 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un dock Ikea.



:love: :love: , j'adore la texture du dock


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> :love: :love: , j'adore la texture du dock


Moi aussi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2008)

Un skin iTunes sympathique du Norvégien Hans Christian Løberg  (exemple sur un screenshot)


----------



## tweek (28 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Un skin iTunes sympathique du Norvégien Hans Christian Løberg  (exemple sur un screenshot)



Aaaah notre cher Gloss aka Gross


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Ah ouais Gloss, j'aime pas trop son style ça fait un peu jogging d'un beauf moyen.


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je t'avoue que je comprends pas bien ton lien   
Il renvoie à Gmail... Où le rapport?    
C'est un fil pour les coups de coeurs niveau customisation, donc icônes, wall, skin, etc...

Bonne journée...
Sinon même si je te rejoins C0rentin à propos de Gloss, je trouve qu'il réalise néanmoins quelques icônes sympathique (comme celle que j'utilise pour mes disques dur, reprenant la forme du lecteur externe pour mba).


----------



## link.javaux (29 Mai 2008)

je chercherai des fichiers rsc pour itunes, y aurait-il en masse ?


----------



## CERDAN (29 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je t'avoue que je comprends pas bien ton lien
> Il renvoie à Gmail... Où le rapport?
> C'est un fil pour les coups de coeurs niveau customisation, donc icônes, wall, skin, etc...



En méditation moi aussi....:rateau: 

Bonsoir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> je chercherai des fichiers rsc pour itunes, y aurait-il en masse ?



Kenzo  est sympa sinon ici mais apparement ce n'est que pour iTunes 7.5. Pas encore testé sur 7.6.2, donc à prendre avec précaution.


----------



## link.javaux (30 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Kenzo  est sympa sinon ici mais apparement ce n'est que pour iTunes 7.5. Pas encore testé sur 7.6.2, donc à prendre avec précaution.



ah j'avais kenzo mais ça me faisait chier de rien voir dans le lcd, mais je viens de comprendre.
Merci mec


----------



## Oishiiii (30 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comme ça.



C0rentin, aurais-tu un lien pour ces icons ? C'est exactement ce que je recherche.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

Oui ici.


----------



## Oishiiii (30 Mai 2008)

Oki, merci


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Voici une belle pub a la Lacoste j'aime bc le style du tenismen!:style:


----------



## wath68 (30 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Voici une belle pub a la Lacoste j'aime bc le style du tenismen!:style:



 On est dans ''customisation''


 Et perso je ne la trouve pas terrible cette pub. Histoire de goût.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

Moi non plus je ne la trouve pas terrible....et c'est h.s....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2008)

Minimo, si vous aimez l'abstract.


----------



## wath68 (31 Mai 2008)

*1976 by Aerotox*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## tweek (31 Mai 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> ah j'avais kenzo mais ça me faisait chier de rien voir dans le lcd, mais je viens de comprendre.
> Merci mec



Il a ete mis a jour. La font est blanche maintenant.


----------



## link.javaux (31 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Il a ete mis a jour. La font est blanche maintenant.



ben j'ai modifié à la main


----------



## Blonde3 (31 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous

J'ai installée le skin Kenzo pour iTunes et j'ai le fond de l'écriture des titres en noir ce qui rend  le titre  de la chanson impossible à lire... comment faire pour que l'écriture soit blanche ?

Merci à tous


----------



## Blonde3 (1 Juin 2008)

Blonde3 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous
> 
> J'ai installée le skin Kenzo pour iTunes et j'ai le fond de l'écriture des titres en noir ce qui rend  le titre  de la chanson impossible à lire... comment faire pour que l'écriture soit blanche ?
> 
> Merci à tous



______________

Bon j'ai finie par trouver il faut mettre le fichier " Localized.rsrc "dans le dossier français qui se trouve dans le paquet de l'application iTunes .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Merci C0rentin...
Depuis environ 2mois, je trouve qu'il y a de plus en plus d'icônes représentant des chapeaux sous toute ses formes 
Je sais pas trop quoi en faire, mais je commence à en avoir une belle pelletée


----------



## CERDAN (1 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



Désolé mais j'ai l'erreur 404....

Sinon, belle présentation ! .


----------



## wath68 (1 Juin 2008)

Vous avez un Mac Book Air ?
Mettez donc une enveloppe à l'intérieur.

*Confidentiel by Aerotox*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2008)

Très joli Pack Abstract et Aerosol pour les nostalgiques d'Aqua. Bon week-end à tous


----------



## tweek (2 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Très joli Pack Abstract et Aerosol pour les nostalgiques d'Aqua. Bon week-end à tous



Les versions rouges sont extra :love:


Merci !!


----------



## F118I4 (2 Juin 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Désolé mais j'ai l'erreur 404....
> 
> Sinon, belle présentation ! .


Lien: http://bingbrothers.net/adam/blog/wordpress/download/holmes-osx.zip


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

http://images0.hiboox.com/images/2308/e6c6b679f5e16c8250c5414c1be43b7b.jpg


----------



## Ploumette (2 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *1976 by Aerotox*



Superbe ! Tout comme l'enveloppe ! 

Merci de nous faire partager tant de beautés !


----------



## Isoft (3 Juin 2008)

no comments


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

J'adore le 3eme : bravo !


----------



## CERDAN (3 Juin 2008)

J'adore le 5eme : bravo !


----------



## tweek (4 Juin 2008)

C'est quoi ces resolutions foireuses? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juin 2008)

Tiens, j'avais pas remarqué . C'est du bidouillage ça .


----------



## SylvieT (4 Juin 2008)

Isoft a dit:


> no comments


 

wwwooow MAGNIFIQUE !


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juin 2008)

Green Paradise
by Chadscc


----------



## Kukana (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## Macounette (5 Juin 2008)

Tiens, un duckfarm que je ne connaissais pas.  merci de l'avoir posté.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)




----------



## oohTONY (5 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


>



Oui très très Jolie ! Je l'ai posté quelques heures avant sur Wallpamac : les grand esprits se rencontrent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2008)

Un wallpaper de cuir noir que je trouve assez original, et voilà comment ca rends sur un desktop.


----------



## link.javaux (6 Juin 2008)




----------



## tweek (6 Juin 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


>



Bon... il a encore des choses a apprendre le noobinet 


Eh, y'a du boulot


----------



## link.javaux (6 Juin 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Bon... il a encore des choses a apprendre le noobinet
> 
> 
> Eh, y'a du boulot



what does it mean ?


----------



## Kukana (6 Juin 2008)

this is a french Forum and for your image you have to post a link and not just a picture


----------



## link.javaux (6 Juin 2008)

hum, soit, j'aurai attendu que quelqu'un me le demande parce qu'il le trouvait génial
ça te vas ça tweek ?






iTunes Facelift Leopard - 7.6​Ce que voulais dire Tweek, c'est que ce n'est pas une devinette, et dans l'optique d'un gain de temps pour les visiteurs, il convient simplement de placer un lien&#8230; Le sujet sera également plus lisible de cette manière. Merci. Tumb


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2008)

Si vous aimez la nature, le dernier GeckoKid est très joli.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

Ps: Spécial dédicace à Greggorynque pour son entrée fracassante chez Macthems (source)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

Merci j'aime beaucoup .


----------



## CERDAN (7 Juin 2008)

Y a des trucs pas mal sur ce site, merci .


----------



## wath68 (8 Juin 2008)

*Kaijubees 1.0* by PeachPops

- Fuji Finder,
- Dashi Dashboard,
- Sayonara Spinning Ball,
- Aiyou Address Book,
- Mosu Burn,
- Sousa Safari


----------



## CERDAN (8 Juin 2008)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2008)

Un peu chargé mais tellement bien fait


----------



## Kukana (11 Juin 2008)

vraiment tres beau  merci  :love:
desolé mais : " Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tumb. "



EDIT : trop cool j'avais jamais vu ce que ca fesait quand on laisse le curseur sur les points disco


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2008)

Faudrait qu'on prévoit une sortie en club ensemble


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Je peux me joindre à vous!!

Je pense pouvoir être utile


----------



## Kukana (11 Juin 2008)

Ouais mais par contre en voila qui ne nous servira pas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Kukana : qu'est ce qui te dit que la fille dira oui ?


----------



## Kukana (11 Juin 2008)

[HORS SUJET] tu as la meme chose alors fait pas trop le malin [/HORS SUJET]


----------



## wath68 (11 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Un peu chargé mais tellement bien fait



C'est magnifique. Merci Tumb.


----------



## tweek (11 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Faudrait qu'on prévoit une sortie en club ensemble



Eh! un BBQ aussi; Reviens vite a L.A 'faut qu'on se bouffe un bon steak!


----------



## Tequilaforce (12 Juin 2008)

*STARTRAIL*






Le soft par excellence du customer, totalement inutile mais indispensable. Sur les Intel CoreDuo, c'est le must 

*Startrail 1.5* Universal Binary- 532 Ko, de Pawn-Soft, laisse une traînée d'étoile derrière votre souris.
- Lancement au démarrage
- Sensibilité configurable
- Particules (étoiles, cercles), rotation, couleurs, tailles aléatoire, traînée continue, gravité...


Freeware mais les donations sont les bienvenues. http://www.pawn-soft.com/


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Ouais mais par contre en voila qui ne nous servira pas



Moi je ne serais plus ici pour longtemps 






.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2008)

No Idea Don't Ask  et c'est ici en résolution adaptée


----------



## CERDAN (12 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi je ne serais plus ici pour longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

TROP COOL


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

C0rentin faut que tu penses a nous donner tes points


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Tu rigoles j'en donne tous les jours .
Sinon pour rester dans les coups de coeur, j'aime bien ce mod de Time Machine.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Je parle de ceux que tu as 
Bah oui si tu es viré autant faire profiter les autres ;D


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2008)

Si vous aimez bien le style d'Aurora


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Avec Jonas c'est toujours beau .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Merci Tumb
C'est adopté .


----------



## G.tristan (15 Juin 2008)

si on aime l'abstrait ceu-ci sont pas mal
http://www.stevetruett.com/wallpaperpages/wallpaper_home.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2008)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vous fait part d'un desk dans ce sujet. Rissol est vraiment doué en custo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

C'est surtout le thème qui est beau.


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2008)

J'adore le fond d'écran.
Par contre j'ai vraiment du mal avec les icônes ''Reflections'' ... je trouve qu'ils sont trop haut dans le dock.
Je pense que s'ils ne dépassaient pas, l'effet de perspective serait bien meilleur.

 Enfin bon, j'dis ça mais j'suis incapable d'en faire autant, donc respect total.


----------



## CERDAN (15 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vous fait part d'un desk dans ce sujet. Rissol est vraiment doué en custo



Pas mal, en parlant de reflexion; Sur Leopard ( son dock ) la reflexion est déjà présente, pas la peine de rajouter cet effet sur les icones, enfin bon...
Sinon, on peut tout critiquer, comme la barre des menus version TIGER .

Bref --> Beau desk, qui en jette dès le premier coup d'oeil. ( c'est ce qu'il cherche et nous aussi )



tristcobra a dit:


> si on aime l'abstrait ceu-ci sont pas mal
> Free Widescreen Desktop Wallpapers for Mac & PSP by Steve Truett



Ya pas à dire quoi que ce soit, c'est magnifique .


----------



## Ploumette (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Dans la rubrique "recherche", je n'ai trouvé le nom de ce site que je vous suggère :

Welcome to Desktopography | Exhibition III (2007)| Natural Desktop Aesthetics

Bonne journée ! ; )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2008)

Oui c'est l'exhibition 2007. Le site officiel regroupe plusieurs années. Et voici la galerie de Pete Harrison, le créateur de ce concept.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Juin 2008)

Un wallpaper Apple sympathique, une texture en bois assez réussie, une photo de machine Pioneer, et une belle image d'architecture moderne.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Je prends celui d'architecture
Merci Tumb


----------



## G.tristan (17 Juin 2008)

voici un cite tres simple avec plein de fond ecran

www.fond-ecran.com


----------



## G.tristan (17 Juin 2008)

voici des site tres simple avec plein de fond ecran

51000 fond d'ecran gratuit fond ecran wallpaper wallpapers free télécharger
Fond ecran gratuit pc et portable a telecharger - Exposer vos photos gratuitement
Fond d'écran : une sélection exclusive de fonds d'écran
Fond d'cran gratuit et desktop wallpaper - Partage de fond d ecran gratuit
170 000 Wallpapers et Image fond écran - hebus.com - Les fonds d'écran nature, manga sont sur notre site
Fonds d'écran, wallpapers, gifs animés, icônes, curseurs, textures, smileys et dessins
Fond d'écran Bora Bora & fonds d'écran Bretagne,Antilles, Belle-Ile, Guadeloupe, Maldives ...
Télécharger > Fonds d'écran et Wallpapers gratuits
Fond Ecran Magique - Fonds d'écran gratuits !
Gifs animés, fonds d'écran, cliparts image gif
wallpaper-land : les + beaux fonds d'ecran gratuit, wallpaper de cinéma,célébrités,animaux, playmates
ArtPaperBank - Galeries d'images, photos, fonds d'écran et wallpapers gratuits
Wallpapers et fond d'écran gratuit
Fonds d'écran sur Clubic.com
MaximumWall.com - wallpapers - fonds d'écran


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2008)

Wallpapers nature: très beau travail de Vincent Garnier.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Veritas Public Beta


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

C'est du tout bon
Merci C0rentin


----------



## Ploumette (18 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Oui c'est l'exhibition 2007. Le site officiel regroupe plusieurs années. Et voici la galerie de Pete Harrison, le créateur de ce concept.



Bonjour !

J'adore ce que fait ce garçon ! 

Merci Tumb de l'avoir cité ! ; )

Super le "It's like Chocolate" !!!


----------



## Macounette (18 Juin 2008)

J'ai trouvé d'innombrables trésors sur les dernières pages. Merci à vous tous d'avoir partagé vos coups de coeur.


----------



## Iconoclaste (19 Juin 2008)

Hello,
Bah moi, j'sui tombé sous le charme de ces bestioles 





Enjoy...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

C'est pooshoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## morphoas (19 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vous fait part d'un desk dans ce sujet. Rissol est vraiment doué en custo



En suivant ton lien j'ai repéré *ce wall*

C'est Sensorica de Onirespect mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus.

Je l'ai trouvé *ICI* dans l'image du bas mais ce n'est qu'une capture :mouais:

Si quelqu'un connaît un lien ce sera volontiers


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vous fait part d'un desk dans ce sujet. Rissol est vraiment doué en custo



Salut Tumb et merci pour ce magnifique desk, moi la la wallpaper http://rissol.deviantart.com/art/Vroom-Vroom-74722007 me plait bien quelqu'un peux me dire ou le trouver ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2008)

morphoas a dit:


> Je l'ai trouvé *ICI* dans l'image du bas mais ce n'est qu'une capture. Si quelqu'un connaît un lien ce sera volontiers



Apparemment, le wall n'est pas de lui, c'est pour ça qu'il n'est pas dispo. Seules les icônes sont téléchargeables. Je ne te promet rien, mais je vais essayer de lui demander, je te tiens informé en cas de réponse positive. 




jcfsw a dit:


> Salut Tumb et merci pour ce magnifique desk, moi la la wallpaper Vroom.Vroom by ~rissol on deviantART me plait bien quelqu'un peux me dire ou le trouver ? Merci d'avance



click


----------



## Starkadh (20 Juin 2008)

un petit lien qui regroupe pas mal de créateurs connus


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Des gaufres belges.


----------



## tweek (20 Juin 2008)

Starkadh a dit:


> un petit lien qui regroupe pas mal de créateurs connus


Ce site me fait bien marrer..


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> click


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Ce site me fait bien marrer..



Ouais ça ressemble fort à Guikit.com.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2008)

morphoas a dit:


> Je l'ai trouvé *ICI* dans l'image du bas mais ce n'est qu'une capture. Si quelqu'un connaît un lien ce sera volontiers



le voici, mais je n'ai eu que la version originale. Celle de deviantart est un _mod_ (modification).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

L'original est magnifique !


----------



## morphoas (22 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> le voici, mais je n'ai eu que la version originale. Celle de deviantart est un _mod_ (modification).



Tu es mon Dieu !
Il est encore mieux que la version modifiée. :love: :love: :love:
Merci


----------



## Ploumette (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Belle réalisation en 3D ! Merci Tumb ! ; )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Take 2 pour iMovie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Icône pour Onyx


----------



## CERDAN (24 Juin 2008)

Très joli antoine59 .


----------



## wath68 (24 Juin 2008)

Aucune idée de qui est l'auteur, mais respect à lui.
Ca me fait bien marrer, j'adore les petits détails dans l'image.

*Blanche-Neige revue et corrigée :*


----------



## Ploumette (24 Juin 2008)

Superbe image-lien COrentin !

J'aime ces graphismes aux jeux subtils de transparence ... très beau ! ; )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Aucune idée de qui est l'auteur, mais respect à lui.
> Ca me fait bien marrer, j'adore les petits détails dans l'image.
> 
> *Blanche-Neige revue et corrigée :*



Je veux bien son nom à Blanche-neige 

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi Wath, les détails sont assez bluffants


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

C'est beau !


----------



## CERDAN (28 Juin 2008)

Bien réalisée .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

Sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Très joli !
Surtout le telephone a côté des icones


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Aaah Ether très joli !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

De Gloss.

Ah mince c'était les coups de coeur .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2008)

Le pauvre, il se fait démonter sur Mac Thèmes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Le pauvre, il se fait démonter sur Mac Thèmes



Enfin, c'est pas la première ni la dernière


----------



## tweek (2 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Le pauvre, il se fait démonter sur Mac Thèmes



En meme temps il release ses trucs a la va-vite sans prendre vraiment le temps de peaufiner, donc c'est plein d'oublis.


Et puis MacThemes, c'est devenu la foire aux noobs, 1/3 des releases sont hideuses ou un rip fait par un "designer" de 13 ans.. Perso, j'y fous plus les pieds, a voir comment ces merdeux traitent les vrais artistes (Susumu s'est casse, Pareil pour Ave, et quelques autres..)


Bref..
Merci pour le lien mec, jaime beaucoup ce set widescreen


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2008)

C'est clair que Laurent Baumann et Susumu Yoshida sont 2 ténors niveau icône, il me semble bon de le rappeller.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

J'adore laurent baumann : Simple , sobre...Surtout les icones grises qu'il a fait (les 360..)
:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

J'avais déjà déposer le lien pour ces icônes, mais une nouvelle série viens tout juste de sortir...

Alors pour ceux qui aiment Homer et sa troupe...


----------



## Kerala (4 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'adore merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Vraiment très joli !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

Overview de Howard Meyer.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Juillet 2008)

Profond .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

Ambiance japonaise


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

Magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

C'est très joli


----------



## CERDAN (9 Juillet 2008)

Tiens, le lien sur le site Apple. Je n'étais pas au courant merci !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

Icône RSS qui change un peu, ca fait pas de mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2008)

Pour les amateurs de 3D&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2008)

Joli pack vintage mais uniquement en 1440x900.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2008)

iPhone wallpaper par Deep Design :love:

Ici pour une version 1680x1050.


----------



## CERDAN (17 Juillet 2008)

Waou !! Quelle splendeur !!


----------



## ZB_69 (18 Juillet 2008)

sûr que ça va plaire à certains...







c'est par ici : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16787502


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Juillet 2008)

http://www.vladstudio.com/fr/home/

C'est peut-être déjà connu, je suis tombé sur cela lors de mes pérégrinations sur le web.


----------



## CERDAN (19 Juillet 2008)

ZB_69 a dit:


> sûr que ça va plaire à certains...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful !! :love:


----------



## Maximouse (19 Juillet 2008)

ZB_69 a dit:


> sûr que ça va plaire à certains...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore, je l'installe immédiatement


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à Tous 

Un coup de coeur pour ce wallpaper que je trouve vraiment magnifique (style Papier Peint) .
http://delta909.deviantart.com/art/Flora-Nine-90794895

Un coup de coeur pour ces icônes en forme de ramette de Papier en 7 coloris .
http://lharboe.deviantart.com/art/Box-Drive-92085836


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Pour tous , pour le dock je fais comment pour l'installer ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2008)

En suivant les instructions de Leopard Docks, ca devrait être bon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Si je traduis , ca donne ça :
Aller dans : Macintosh HD>systeme>bibliotheque>core service , faites un clic droit sur "dock" et cliquez sur : "lire les informations" puis , aller  dans : /Contents/Resources/
Prenez le dossier de remplacement que vous avez , mettez le fichier original a la corbeille , mettez le fichier de remplacement (le nouveau dock) a la place de l'ancien , ouvrez le terminal et tapez "killall dock" (dans les guillmets)
Vous pouvez voir votre nouveau dock.
C'est bien ça ?
je demande car j'ai pas envie de faire une connerie .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si je traduis , ca donne ça :
> Aller dans : Macintosh HD>systeme>bibliotheque>core service , faites un clic droit sur "dock" et cliquez sur : "lire les informations" puis , aller  dans : /Contents/Resources/
> Prenez le dossier de remplacement que vous avez , mettez le fichier original a la corbeille , mettez le fichier de remplacement (le nouveau dock) a la place de l'ancien , ouvrez le terminal et tapez "killall dock" (dans les guillmets)
> Vous pouvez voir votre nouveau dock.
> ...



Attention!
"Killall Dock"

Majuscule aux 2 mots


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2008)

J'ai beaucoup aimé ces 3 wallpapers, récemment publiés sur Interface Lift.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Pas mal ! 
Mais je préfère tes autres decouvertes...


----------



## nox (23 Juillet 2008)

Désolé, je suis nouveau en Custo, et j'essaye de changer le dock, comme dans la méthode ci dessus.

mon soucis se trouve quand je trouve le dock, que je lis les info, ensuite, je ne trouve pas content/resources .... 

je sais je dois etre fatigué, parce que ça doit être couillon comme la lune


----------



## wath68 (23 Juillet 2008)

Clic droit, afficher le contenu du paquet.

Et ne pas supprimer les fichiers originaux du dossier ressources sans les avoir copier-coller dans un dossier sur votre disque dur (''Dock Original'', par exemple), pour pouvoir restaurer le dock, au cas où.


----------



## nox (23 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement, c'est mieux, merci


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Juillet 2008)

ZB_69 a dit:


> sûr que ça va plaire à certains...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa mais on l'installe avec quoi ? Car Doxkswitcher instal un dock simple avec, et dock library aussi....

Edit : Ok avec candybar ^^


----------



## Kukana (28 Juillet 2008)

Source:  Wallpamac


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Juillet 2008)

Un Wallpaper que je trouve tout simplement ma-gni-fique:







Source: InterfaceLIFT


----------



## Kukana (30 Juillet 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm donutsssssssssss



​


----------



## tweek (30 Juillet 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm donutsssssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ca serait cool de poster un lien vers la preview avant de filer un download..


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Un Wallpaper que je trouve tout simplement ma-gni-fique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adopté.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2008)

Récents coup de coeur: 


Wallpaper: My-Whole-World-For-YOU

Un icon designer Canadien prometteur.

Une belle icône de remplacement pour Net News Wire

Les icônes Nod en 512 pixels (prêtes pour Léopard) du Français Rimshot Design


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Bonne rafale merci !


----------



## CERDAN (4 Août 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Un Wallpaper que je trouve tout simplement ma-gni-fique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un petit air de déjà vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Récents coup de coeur:
> 
> 
> Wallpaper: My-Whole-World-For-YOU
> ...


:love:
:love:
:love:
:love:
J'adore .


----------



## CERDAN (4 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> J'adore .



Moi aussi, merci !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2008)

Clean up the world (wallpaper)


----------



## Kukana (5 Août 2008)

bien mais dommage qu'il n'existe pas en widescreen


----------



## tweek (6 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Clean up the world (wallpaper)



Ah ouais, 800x600, 'sont en retard les hippies :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2008)

dernier Peter Cui (wallpaper) et une icône assez bien faite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2008)

Des wallpapers sympas crées par un Français


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Très sympa mais bon bref Deviantart restera Deviantart jusqu'à sa fin.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Très sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Un nouveau thème : Kiss Me.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2008)

Gros coup de coeur pour le pack Sona. :love::love::love:
Téléchargement direct en widescreens  (Mac) ou ici
pour les versions PC.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

Le direct est en .rar donc pour les pc 
C'est dommage car ils sont magnifiques..


----------



## link.javaux (17 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le direct est en .rar donc pour les pc
> C'est dommage car ils sont magnifiques..



pourquoi tu dis "c'est dommage" ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

? ? ? ? ?
Parce-que je ne peux pas les avoir , c'est du .rar...


----------



## link.javaux (17 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ? ? ? ? ?
> Parce-que je ne peux pas les avoir , c'est du .rar...



http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/9365  ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

Tu savais pas que ça existait ?
Sur PC aussi sans installation de logiciels c'est que du zip.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

Oui enfin avec un pc j'avais winrar


----------



## tweek (17 Août 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un nouveau thème : Kiss Me.




Ya meme pas de screenshot sur leur page? rha ca craint..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Ya meme pas de screenshot sur leur page? rha ca craint..



Pareil!!
J'attends que tu le télécharge puis que tu mettes une capture sur le forum...
Merci


----------



## tweek (17 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Pareil!!
> J'attends que tu le télécharge puis que tu mettes une capture sur le forum...
> Merci



Je n'installe pas de themes dont je n'ai aucune idees de a quoi ils ressemblent et je n'installe meme pas apres, j'aime pas avoir un ordi qui mouline.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Je n'installe pas de themes dont je n'ai aucune idees de a quoi ils ressemblent et je n'installe meme pas apres, j'aime pas avoir un ordi qui mouline.



Je m'en doute, je fais pareil...
J'attends juste que quelqu'un le fasse...
(J'ai été voir sur le fil de Macthèmes (dont je trouve de moins en moins intéressant) mais rien de concluant...)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> J'aime pas avoir un ordi qui mouline.



Pourtant en étant un connaisseur de customization, tu ne sais même pas que ça n'affaiblit pas les performances ?
Un petit coup de Therminator ou une ligne dans le Terminal pour désactiver Core UI et on ne sent aucune différence.
Un screenshot et un autre de moi pour montrer les barres de défilement que je trouve très réussies.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un screenshot et un autre de moi pour montrer les barres de défilement que je trouve très réussies.



Merci pour les captures...
Sympa mais pas adopté


----------



## CERDAN (18 Août 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> autre de moi pour montrer les barres de défilement que je trouve très réussies.



Pas mal les bouton du screenshot, c'est plus sympa que Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

Gros coup de coeur ici : http://ether.deviantart.com/art/widescreenpack-13-95537517


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Gros coup de coeur ici : http://ether.deviantart.com/art/widescreenpack-13-95537517



Tout nouveau tout chaud, miam !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2008)

Pry System par Jonas Rask.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2008)

Amanecer wallpaper + quelques docks sympathiques.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Sympa le nouveau set de Jonas .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2008)

Joli Pack Abstract en wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Je l'aime bien ce Kon .


----------



## CERDAN (25 Août 2008)

Il est vrai qu'il est beau, ce WALL.
Mais j'adore surtout les docks en texture bois, mais je n'installerai pas pour le moment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2008)

Si on aime le bleu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2008)

Wallpapers widescreen:

Conquer the World

Another World

Stonehenge

Morning


----------



## tweek (26 Août 2008)

OMG OMG OMG Morning <3 !!



Merci merci merci :love::love:


----------



## Kukana (26 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> OMG OMG OMG Morning <3 !!
> 
> 
> 
> Merci merci merci :love::love:



pareil morning :love: :love: :love: :love:


merci tumb


----------



## CERDAN (27 Août 2008)

Hey, j'ai aussi bien aimé Morning !


----------



## eleutheria (27 Août 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> J'adore, je l'installe immédiatement


Bonjour

Je ne suis pas très douée donc pardonnez moi d'avance pour ma question

Comment fait-on pour l'installer ?


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2008)

installer quoi ?


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2008)

eleutheria a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je ne suis pas très douée donc pardonnez moi d'avance pour ma question
> 
> Comment fait-on pour l'installer ?



CandyBar pour le dock.


----------



## eleutheria (27 Août 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> installer quoi ?



La barre du dock en noir 

je l'ai téléchargée mais après je ne sais pas comment faire et quelle application je dois ouvrir pour la mettre en fonction


----------



## CERDAN (27 Août 2008)

eleutheria a dit:


> La barre du dock en noir
> 
> je l'ai téléchargée mais après je ne sais pas comment faire et quelle application je dois ouvrir pour la mettre en fonction



Candybar pour le dock !!

tu glisses la nouvelle image à la place de l'ancienne .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2008)

Amateurs de nature ?
Amateurs d'Adobe ?


----------



## CERDAN (28 Août 2008)

Très beau, le fond ADOBE .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Bof , y'a marqué adobe en gros en bas à droite :hein:


----------



## Valgio (28 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bof , y'a marqué adobe en gros en bas à droite :hein:


 
Il faut battre le mal par le mal tu utilise toshop pour virer le logo adobe


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Ok


----------



## tweek (28 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Amateurs de nature ?
> Amateurs d'Adobe ?




Thank pour l'Adobe. Une idee de mod en tete


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2008)

©Rob Sheridan





+ la version iPhone dans un pack avec 21 autres wallpapers


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

magnifique , tout simplement.
:love:


----------



## CERDAN (2 Septembre 2008)

Très beau .


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Septembre 2008)

J'ai eu un gros coup de coeur pour un thème pour iPhone.
C'est un thème pour WinterBoard, nommé cake 2.0 (disponible sous Cydia pour les iPhones Jailbreakés).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2008)

Icônes Wall-E


----------



## CERDAN (7 Septembre 2008)

J'ai adoré ce film , mais je ne les mettrai pas dans mon desk.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2008)

Nouveau David Lanham pour les fans


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Tumb , t'as pas une info sur baumann au sujet d'une sortie d'un pack d'icones ?


----------



## serik (8 Septembre 2008)

Je me demandais pour la custo des icones et les themes et tout ca cela ne ralenti pas la machine ou ca boufe pas plus de ram?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

-Un Coup de coeur pour ce Magnifique Wallpaper Noir ICI
-Wallpapers à Découvrir Absolument ICI


----------



## Maximouse (8 Septembre 2008)

Jaynie a dit:


> -Un Coup de coeur pour ce Magnifique Wallpaper Noir ICI
> -Wallpapers à Découvrir Absolument ICI



Le coup de coeur est tout simplement magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Merci *Maximouse*


----------



## CERDAN (9 Septembre 2008)

Super les jungle .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Voici le Complément des Wallpapers "AudioJungle" (Cliquer en bas à gauche sur "Winners" et "Runners Up" pour avoir d'autres Wallpapers).
AudioJungle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2008)

merci Jaynie pour ces excellents liens


----------



## avetenebrae (10 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tumb , t'as pas une info sur baumann au sujet d'une sortie d'un pack d'icones ?



Quel genre d'infos?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> merci Jaynie pour ces excellents liens



C'est avec plaisir *tumb*


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2008)

avetenebrae a dit:


> Quel genre d'infos?




Ben mon cochon, qu'est-ce tu fais la bish hmm hmm?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

avetenebrae a dit:


> Quel genre d'infos?


Un nouveau pack d'icones style albook (quantite) peut-etre ?   avec un design  nouveau ?? (j'écris sur mon itouch.....)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2008)

Saevas wallpaper

Astral wallpaper par Philipp Antoni

Dolphins wallpaper par Vlad Studios


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Septembre 2008)

En espérant que cela n'ait pas été donné, ce blog avec des articles assez intéressants sur des sujets assez divers mais très portés sur l'informatique propose de bien jolis fonds d'écran: Apple, iPhone, planètes, etc.
À découvrir.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Des nouvelles icônes de notre bon David Lanham.


----------



## F118I4 (27 Septembre 2008)

Dripping Apple v2 par jamesbinorbit :love: un pack de magnifiques wall avec la pomme :
Screenshot: http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screencapturejg0.jpg
DL: http://jamesbinorbit.deviantart.com/art/Dripping-Apple-v2-98765613


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Septembre 2008)

Merci saint-shaka, une très belle icône est d'ailleurs assortie à ce wallpaper.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Gaia 2008.


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2008)

*Shades Of Wheeds by Delta909*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)

C'est très joli merci.


----------



## giga64 (5 Octobre 2008)

Salut tout l'monde,

Nouveau set *BUUF* de *mattahan*

Enjoy


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2008)

merci very much ! j'avais adoré le premier pack.


----------



## Kukana (6 Octobre 2008)

:love: Le new David Lanham :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Miam .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Barre des menus HUD.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Octobre 2008)

Un truc que j'attendais depuis longtemps  Merci C0rentin !


----------



## wath68 (9 Octobre 2008)

*Y'en a quelques un qui vont être contents ...*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2008)

merci Wath


----------



## CERDAN (9 Octobre 2008)

Magnifique ce qui se passe en ce moment


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2008)

Lorem Ipsum wallpaper par Manicho


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Toujours bon Manicho !


----------



## Kukana (13 Octobre 2008)

Encore du David Lanham


----------



## zep3 (15 Octobre 2008)

Le dernier wall de kevin andersson: http://blog.kevinandersson.dk/2008/10/09/wallpaper-aqua-apple/


----------



## F118I4 (15 Octobre 2008)

zep3 a dit:


> Le dernier wall de kevin andersson: http://blog.kevinandersson.dk/2008/10/09/wallpaper-aqua-apple/


  Trop fort ce Kevin Andersson  .

J' attend le thème MobileMe de Kevin Andersson depuis au moins 2 mois vivement la sortie de Façade pour enfin profiter de ce super thème.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Magnifique c'est vrai, moi aussi j'attends ce thème avec impatience.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

High Mountain Lake par Relhom .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2008)




----------



## CERDAN (18 Octobre 2008)

C'est joli tout ça !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2008)

Merci Tumb !


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

:love::love::love::love: Merci beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2008)

Gros coup de coeur sur Interface Lift


----------



## Macounette (19 Octobre 2008)

Superbe, tumb.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Gaia iTunes Remote.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2008)

Décidément, IFL fait fort en ce moment 

The Spectrum Of The Sky


----------



## CERDAN (20 Octobre 2008)

Magnifique !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2008)

Apple Wooden &#63743;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Divining Rod.


----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2008)

A tout seigneur tout honneur ...

*Carbonite Remix by Tumb*






*I Can't Swim - Wallpaper Manicho*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

Magnifique le premier .


----------



## CERDAN (26 Octobre 2008)

Comme le deuxième  .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2008)

Beijo, un wallpaper original et minimal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2008)

Lusitania Eclipse.


----------



## tweek (30 Octobre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Lusitania Eclipse.



SPACE SPACE HAAAAA <3 <3 :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Lusitania Eclipse.



Ahurissant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

Gros coup de coeur sur le dernier Hybrid Works: Vacation 2008.


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Gros coup de coeur sur le dernier Hybrid Works: Vacation 2008.



Il est très beau, mais je dois être particulièrement pas douée :rose: car je ne trouve nulle part où le télécharger sur leur site :mouais:

edit : j'ai rien dit... il suffisait d'être patiente. Et d'admirer.


----------



## Lucas31290 (3 Novembre 2008)

_Bonjour je suis nouveau sur le forum . 
_Je cherche un Wall de *paysage enneigé* ou une c*heminée décorée "noël" *! Si quelqu'un connaitrait des trucs simpa dans ces thèmes sa serai bien de les postés. 
Dans l'attente, Merci.


----------



## wath68 (3 Novembre 2008)

Salut, bien bienvenue.

Tu peux déjà regarder *ICI* pour les paysages enneigés.

Petit conseil; essaye de poster dans la bonne section, ''customisation'' dans ton cas.
Ici nous sommes dans les coups de coeur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2008)

Lucas31290 a dit:


> _Bonjour je suis nouveau sur le forum .
> _Je cherche un Wall de *paysage enneigé* ou une c*heminée décorée "noël" *! Si quelqu'un connaitrait des trucs simpa dans ces thèmes sa serai bien de les postés.
> Dans l'attente, Merci.



Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac Génération Lucas. 
Je te conseille Seasons, un wallpaper différent à chaque saison.


----------



## Lucas31290 (3 Novembre 2008)

merci et pour les cheminées (c'est mon plus gros probleme ^^ )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Ambury Sunset.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2008)

Quelques wallpapers sympas: 
Abstract, Nature, Urbain, Vintage, Noir & Blanc, et _inclassifiable_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2008)

HYDRIDE + RETHAE


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> HYDRIDE + RETHAE



Très sympa, effectivement...


----------



## Macounette (8 Novembre 2008)

Lucas31290 a dit:


> _Bonjour je suis nouveau sur le forum .
> _Je cherche un Wall de *paysage enneigé* ou une c*heminée décorée "noël" *! Si quelqu'un connaitrait des trucs simpa dans ces thèmes sa serai bien de les postés.
> Dans l'attente, Merci.


Jette un oeil à ceux proposés par Vladstudio, il y en a aussi sur  Interfacelift. 

Edit: mon préféré en "paysage enneigé" c'est celui-ci


----------



## Macounette (8 Novembre 2008)

Aurore boréale.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

Ca , c'est du vista


----------



## CERDAN (8 Novembre 2008)

HAAA !! Quelle horreur !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Aurore boréale.



Northern Lights


----------



## Macounette (9 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca , c'est du vista


Ah bon, je ne savais pas :rose: Je n'ai jamais utilisé Vista  mais bon. (pour les walls,) chuis pas sectaire, moi    



tumb a dit:


> Northern Lights


ça, c'est plus joli encore.


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

*Oceans of Time by Rissol*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Oceans of Time by Rissol*



J'allais te demander sur l'autre fil (Vos desk...) un lien pour le wall que je trouve juste incroyable 
Merci


----------



## CERDAN (11 Novembre 2008)

Belle réalisation en effet .


----------



## wath68 (12 Novembre 2008)

Coup de coeur pour un widget Yahoo :

*EleeNo G Clock*

Une horloge très originale.

Chaque petit carré représente une heure (sur 12h)
Chaque grand carré représente 10 minutes
Chaque petit rectangle représente  une minute.

Voir en action, sur *mon desk'* (il est 18h55)

Les couleurs sont paramétrables.
Perso, j'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

Sympa en effet .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2008)

Dernier pack par Vlad Studios :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

Magnifique merci !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Bowtie est enfin sorti.


----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2008)

Oui, et déjà des *skins supplémentaires* sur MacThemes.
J'aime bien le PHT, avec le pop-up.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2008)

Perfect-Ending-Wallpack par J3 Concepts


----------



## AppleGold (19 Novembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Perfect-Ending-Wallpack par J3 Concepts



Superbe ... Thanx


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Il y aussi les icônes Frenzic System.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Perfect-Ending-Wallpack par J3 Concepts



J3 Concept, j'adore tout simplement!!
Je pense avoir fait au moins 10 desk différents avec leurs walls et leurs icônes

Ca me donne envie d'en refaire un!


----------



## F118I4 (23 Novembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bowtie est enfin sorti.


Merci , j' adore  


wath68 a dit:


> Oui, et déjà des *skins supplémentaires* sur MacThemes.
> J'aime bien le PHT, avec le pop-up.


Mais c' est trop la folie sur Macthemes il y a des thèmes en pagaille et ils sont tous magnifiques enfin Bowtie fait trop sensation! (c' est surtout sa gratuité c' est coversutra qui y perd)


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

Ouais, celui avec le CD qui tourne au changement de morceaux est marrant.
Perso j'utilise juste Bowtie avec le skin Geeky de base, le plus simple, pour pouvoir placer le texte où je veux.
Mais je reste fidèle à TTC.


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

c'est tellement magnifique que je ne sait lequel choisir:rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)

Fusion intéressante entre du bois et Aqua / Aurora.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

C'est assez original .


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

dis moi tumb, t'en as des vert pomme (j'adore le vert pomme):rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)

ca t'irait ?


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

Mangez des pommes !


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

ptin..... Tumb je t'adore:love::love::love::love:


----------



## CERDAN (23 Novembre 2008)

MAGNIFIQUE !!!


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

encore encore encore!:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)

contact moi sur ichat 
gros coup de coeur sur ce wallpaper déniché par Wath68, merci à lui


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)

Un set complet assez bien réalisé. Lätt Sjö by Rick Patrick.


----------



## AppleGold (23 Novembre 2008)

Tu es un peu nos pages jaunes des wall/icônes Tumb ... 

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## wath68 (24 Novembre 2008)

La suite du post de Tumb


----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

le 118 218 des wall


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Delta Dock.


----------



## CERDAN (27 Novembre 2008)

Pas mal, minimaliste


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

http://madpotato.deviantart.com/art/Precious-But-Fleeting-104844013
http://steja007.deviantart.com/art/HD-wallpapers-part-2-104834273


----------



## AppleGold (29 Novembre 2008)

Pas mal. La galerie de madpotato me plaît beaucoup dans son ensemble.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Rockfeller's View.


----------



## NED (30 Novembre 2008)

Bon il n'y a que des trucs beaux dans ce fabuleux fil.

Histoire de mettre un peu de piment j'ai trouvé le fond d'écran de Ponkhead :


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Il est même pas dans un bon format 







Pour pas poster dans le vent...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Décembre 2008)

Fluidtunes

C'est chaud pour apprendre à s'en servir  ça sert à rien  mais ça a la classe :love:


----------



## wath68 (2 Décembre 2008)

ça m'a amusé ... 2 minutes lol


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Décembre 2008)

En fait, après test, ça fait chauffer la GPU, et ma vaste bibliothèque finit par faire ralentir le truc à tel point qu'il devient asymptotique au plantage. 

Mais je ne désespère pas de l'utiliser un jour :rateau: !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Icône pour transmission.
Le "dessin" n'est pas original, mais la réalisation est tout simplement superbe, notamment au niveau de la texture.
Lien.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Décembre 2008)

Super !  Je suis autant impressionné que toi !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

En effet .

Sinon les nouvelles Somatic du bien connu David Lanham !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Merci c0rentin


----------



## Macadamia (2 Décembre 2008)

merci coco!


----------



## plo0m (2 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> En effet .
> 
> Sinon les nouvelles Somatic du bien connu David Lanham !



Ce mec est un génie.


----------



## Macadamia (2 Décembre 2008)

qui? corentin ou david?


----------



## kasarus (3 Décembre 2008)

Cette question... 

Corentin, of course. 

Il est sur MacG, quand même, non?


----------



## Macadamia (3 Décembre 2008)

mais toi aussi...et moi aussi...


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2008)

Joli set d'icônes de dossiers :


----------



## CERDAN (4 Décembre 2008)

Waa ! Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Merci j'utilise les Aquave classiques et ça agrandi ma collection.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

Ocean Folders.


----------



## link.javaux (6 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ocean Folders.



ils sont vachement plus beau que les originaux


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2008)

In Flight.


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2008)

Wow il est splendide celui-là !
Heureusement qu'il a choisi un oiseau, et pas une montgolfière


----------



## plo0m (8 Décembre 2008)

Ouais c'est mon fond depuis quelques jours déjà, mortel


----------



## Macadamia (9 Décembre 2008)

moi je cherche juste des icônes toutes simples pour embellir mon dock..........help me


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> moi je cherche juste des icônes toutes simples pour embellir mon dock..........help me



Faut un peu préciser...:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

(Ca fait 2 ans que j'essaie de récupérer des icônes sympathiques, mon dossier fait actuellement 6,3go! Donc, tu comprends qu'il faut être un peu plus précis...)

Déjà parcours ce fil, parcours les liens donnés dans le fil épinglé du forum Customonisation, etc...


----------



## Macounette (11 Décembre 2008)

edit : bis repetita... désolée. 

on embraye avec les nouvelles icônes de Nowel alors.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Sympa le dock aussi !


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2008)

Spiral Hill grunged by Louie Mantia


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Magnifique !


----------



## Macadamia (14 Décembre 2008)

euuuuuuuh, c'est normal si je pense à mr jack là?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Oui l'univers est ressemblant.


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2008)

ben ... hé ho, z'avez jamais vu l'affiche ?


----------



## Bacoj (15 Décembre 2008)

Y'a comme qui dirait une certaine ressemblance  ...


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2008)

Ben c'est pas une coïncidence,
il a même fait les icônes qui vont avec 





*Edit : lien déjà proposé sur la page précédente par Macounette ;-)*


----------



## Macounette (15 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben c'est pas une coïncidence,
> il a même fait les icônes qui vont avec


Oui, c'est ce dont je parlais déjà ici.


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2008)

lol oui, j'avais vu les icônes, mais c'était juste pour faire le lien avec le wall' Spiral Hill.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Dock Cata mais c'est pas une cata .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Merci C0 , j'adore :love:


----------



## AppleGold (16 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dock Cata mais c'est pas une cata .



Sympa ... j'aime bien son Dark Night aussi ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2008)

Treehugger :love:


----------



## AppleGold (18 Décembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Treehugger :love:



Superbe fond


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Calme, paisible .


----------



## wath68 (19 Décembre 2008)

Nouveau wall' de David Lanham






2 séries d'icônes pour Mail (ou autres)


----------



## CERDAN (19 Décembre 2008)

J'ai toujours adoré cette icone de mail .


----------



## Macounette (21 Décembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Treehugger :love:


Le lien ne fonctionne plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Décembre 2008)

je te l'ai mis ici


----------



## kisco (22 Décembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> je te l'ai mis ici


ah excellent merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Il est beau le nouveau fond de Lanham .


----------



## F118I4 (23 Décembre 2008)

iPod Aqua pour iTunes 8.0.2 par Gloss:
Aperçu: http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/3244/screencapturems3.jpg
lien: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16791747


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

On à l'impression d'un retour en arrière de 5ans 
C 'est pas beau , comme l'interface de itunes 8 (je crois que C0 non plus n'aime pas trop  , ou c'est ileopard qu'il n'aime pas , je sais plus )


----------



## arobasics (23 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour! Il s'agit de mon premier post depuis que je suis inscrit.
En fait je recherche une info.

 Je souhaite savoir comment faire pour avoir un fond d'écran animé. Par exemple faire que mon économiseur d'écran apparaisse sur mon bureau.

Pour le moment j'ai essayé des logiciels comme coolbackground et deskshade et ca ne marche pas.

Si quelqu'un a l'info qui tue je suis preneur. 


Merkiiii


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

Tu peux le faire avec onyx.


----------



## arobasics (23 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour ta rapidité et je suis allé voir mais le descriptif du logiciel ne semble pas correspondre avec ce que je voudrais faire.

"OnyX permet de vérifier l'état du disque dur et de la structure du système de fichiers, d'exécuter les principales opérations de maintenance du système, de configurer un grand nombre de paramètres cachés du Finder, du Dock, de Safari, de Dashboard, d'Exposé, d'Utilitaire de disque... de vider les caches, de supprimer un certain nombre de fichiers et dossiers devenus encombrants et bien plus encore..."


Sans doute bien plus encore signifie que ca me permet de me servir d'un économiseur d'écran qtz en fond d'écran?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais on peut le faire


----------



## Didjo (23 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, bienvenue 

L'excuse de la récente inscription sur un forum n'est plus recevable, ils préconisent tous et celui-ci aussi :
1 - d'utiliser la fonction recherche en persévérant un peu (note qu'un fil traitant d'Onyx correspond à une recherche sur "économiseur en fond d'écran")
2 - de poster, si la recherche n'a pas été concluante (et c'est rarement le cas dans un forum aussi vaste), dans le forum approprié, voir dans le fil approprié. Le titre de celui-ci ne correspond absolument pas à ce que tu demande.

Maintenant, après une recherche sur le forum voire même sur Google, le nom d'Onyx sortira surement, et peut-être aussi celui de BackLight 2.


----------



## arobasics (23 Décembre 2008)

Merci Etienne pour ton aide. En effet Onyx permet d'afficher des fonds d'écran animés, mais uniquement ceux par défaut.

Merci aussi a toi Didjo. Mais je t'assure... je suis bien nouveau ici et nouveau sur Mac aussi. Regarde mes stats....


----------



## wath68 (23 Décembre 2008)

*Tomorrowland Coke by Louie Mantia*






*Juxtaposition Neue by Louie Mantia*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

Rhooooooo

Merci Wath, il est tout simplement superbe  (Je parle du 1er, mais le 2ème est sympathique également...)

Bon faut dire que Mantia n'est pas le plus mauvais...


----------



## CERDAN (23 Décembre 2008)

Sympa ^^


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

Psychobug On The Moon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2008)

Lapland wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Subzero.


----------



## AppleGold (25 Décembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Lapland wallpaper



Superbe


----------



## CERDAN (27 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Subzero.



Pas mal !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2008)

Think Green


----------



## zep3 (29 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi toujours des fonds d'ecran 

La pack d'icone systeme de shiizun :http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16791992





Et le theme Bowtie Svart de kobhen: http://kobhen.deviantart.com/art/Svart-Bowlet-107359568





Tous les deux sont superbes :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

Magnifique !


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2008)

*BeachBreach by Tide*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2008)

Astarte


----------



## plo0m (31 Décembre 2008)

arobasics a dit:


> Bonjour! Il s'agit de mon premier post depuis que je suis inscrit.
> En fait je recherche une info.
> 
> Je souhaite savoir comment faire pour avoir un fond d'écran animé. Par exemple faire que mon économiseur d'écran apparaisse sur mon bureau.
> ...


J'ai un widget dashboard qui fait ca super super bien, s'appelle wallsaver


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2009)

Travail hallucinant de Manicho sur Angel of Light, un mp4 est inclus pour voir l'évolution de sa création. :love:


----------



## doudou_phone (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me mets progressivement a a customisation de mon Mac,
et je me retrouve face à un problème:

J'ai littéralement flashé sur les icônes blob qu'elles soient blanches, transparentes, ou noires
mais après avoir rechercher sur le forum, je tombe systématiquement sur un lien qui ne fonctionne pas.

Auriez vous une astuce pour que je me procure ces fameuses icones


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2009)

J'hallucine complètement au niveau de la vidéo (avec un choix de bo parfait )

Bien que je ne soit pas fan de ce genre de wall, je dois avouer que pour le coup, je suis sur le c**


----------



## F118I4 (3 Janvier 2009)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me mets progressivement a a customisation de mon Mac,
> et je me retrouve face à un problème:
> ...


Bon bah vas sur ce lien: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16789719
Ensuite télécharges les icônes et si cela fonctionne pas (lien mort) rédige un post (inscris toi sur ce forum) pour dire que le lien est mort.


----------



## CERDAN (3 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'hallucine complètement au niveau de la vidéo (avec un choix de bo parfait )
> 
> Bien que je ne soit pas fan de ce genre de wall, je dois avouer que pour le coup, je suis sur le c**



Ben moi c'est pareil, chapeau !! :rateau:


----------



## zep3 (3 Janvier 2009)

Sa change de ces autres fond ecran mais je trouve que les versions colorés ne sont pas très propres :s


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2009)

Orion.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2009)

J'adore ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

Nous sommes gâté ces jours-ci !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Janvier 2009)

Que du bonheur, oui :love:


----------



## wath68 (5 Janvier 2009)

Un dock by Dyfolio :





avec des variations de couleurs :






Un dock Louis Vuitton by Imageblender :


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Merci Wath!!!! J'aime bcp le second.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Tous magnifiques !
Dommage que je n'ai plus candybar


----------



## wath68 (5 Janvier 2009)

Pour le premier, il y a les fichiers ressources inclus


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Je préfère de loin CandyBar


----------



## link.javaux (9 Janvier 2009)

http://iandrew.deviantart.com/art/MenuBar-Icons-107205083


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

Dreams et Dreams 2 par Psychopulse


----------



## sky67 (10 Janvier 2009)

Magnifiques ces icones !!!! mais impossible à ouvrir le icontainer (essayer avec presque tous les logiciels candybar, liteicon, pixadex)  et tous indiquent 0 ICON??? Y a t il une solution? merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (10 Janvier 2009)

Les packs Dreams sont terribles !

 merci

@ sky67 : ton (premier) message ne donne vraiment pas envie de répondre, désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

On ne sait même pas de quoi il parle :/.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

Home Of Light.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

Grove.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Janvier 2009)

09 01 12 B


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Prytunes.


----------



## Maximouse (14 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Prytunes.



J'adore tout ce qu'il fait.

Merci C0rentin.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Oui moi aussi, l'un des plus talentueux.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Une nouvelle icône de Louie Mantia


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Twilight par Miccka.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Glencoe.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Sunshine.


----------



## Maximouse (23 Janvier 2009)

Je vote pour que l'on renomme la discussion:

"Les coups de coeur de C0rentin"

Voilà comment ce fil doit s'appeller dorenavant

En tout cas merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

C'est vrai qu'il est un peu déserté par les autres, allez quoi vous n'avez pas de coups de coeur ? .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

Un nouveau dock, un !

Erra 3Dock


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il est un peu déserté par les autres, allez quoi vous n'avez pas de coups de coeur ? .



T'es trop rapide 

Il a l'air terrible ce dock. Je m'en vais de ce pas le tester, merci


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2009)

Statuts Screen Saver 1.2

What&#8217;s New in this Version
- Added module for Adium




Par hasard, est-ce qu'une application dans le même style existe-t-elle pour FrontRow ? Si oui, j'achète de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/icons_screensavers/machdesktop.html


Regardez ce qu'il y a écrit en bas


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2009)

Merci.
Je viens de tester, mais il n'y a pas ce que je cherche.
A part une mappemonde qui tourne en suivant la souris (très énervant au bout de 10 secondes), une fonction qui permet de mettre un film en fond d'écran (supeeeer) et une autre qui permet de rajouter une calculatrice ou un calendrier (re-supeeeeeer lol) c'est pas très intéressant comme appli.
Mais merci quand même


----------



## link.javaux (24 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> Je viens de tester, mais il n'y a pas ce que je cherche.
> A part une mappemonde qui tourne en suivant la souris (très énervant au bout de 10 secondes), une fonction qui permet de mettre un film en fond d'écran (supeeeer) et une autre qui permet de rajouter une calculatrice ou un calendrier (re-supeeeeeer lol) c'est pas très intéressant comme appli.
> Mais merci quand même



tcheu c'est payant... alors que le film en fond d'écran on sait faire ça avec vlc, la calculette avec dashboard, le calendrier avec geektool...


----------



## Didjo (26 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Prytunes.



Très joli, mais ne remplace pas les icones de Philipp Antoni


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)




----------



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2009)

ET HOP !

Somatic Rebirth Apps - by David Lanham


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Génial, ça manquait.


----------



## wath68 (29 Janvier 2009)

*MatrixSaver 1.0*

J'aime bien l'effet 3D, et l'option qui permet de remplacer le code Matrix par le code génétique ... ça me rappelle le film "Bienvenue à Gattaca".


----------



## marcelpahud (29 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de trouver ça :

http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16792664

C'est tout con, mais qu'est-ce que ça en jette ! Bon, faut aimer l'affichage en 128x128 mais pour certains dossiers c'est cool.... sur un iMac 24'' 



​


----------



## Maximouse (29 Janvier 2009)

Ca, c'est une trouvaille qu'elle est géniale


----------



## nemo77 (30 Janvier 2009)

je confirme, vraiment bien


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Un thème "Umaso" pour Leopard *Intel seulement*.


----------



## fau6il (30 Janvier 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Je viens de trouver ça :
> 
> http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16792664
> 
> ...



_Superbe! 
Merci. :D_


----------



## wath68 (3 Février 2009)

La classe.
Maximilian, le méchant robot du film "Le Trou Noir" (The Black Hole)




Maximilian by Gedeon Maheux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)




----------



## wath68 (3 Février 2009)

Pour les Star Wars addicts

Star Wars Stormtrooper Helmet by Mika Rantanen


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)




----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2009)

N'empêche, il fout bien les j'tons ce canard 

J'aime bien les couleurs de L'Espace 2


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Clair c'est pas à mettre dans son dock quand on a une petite déprime .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Par Magicmac.


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2009)

hypnotique celui-ci !

J'aime beaucoup ce style de wall', fait par Anubis-29.


----------



## Darkn3xx (7 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

*Mais pourtant il l'a fait !*


----------



## wath68 (9 Février 2009)

*Battlestar Galactica by Louie Mantia*


----------



## Maximouse (9 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> *Battlestar Galactica by Louie Mantia*



Ca, c'est un Wall que je "m'en vais" telecharger, merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

C'est beau mais faut être fan de la série .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Mais pour les fans .


----------



## wath68 (9 Février 2009)

Jamais vu cette série moi !!!
C'est déjà passé sur les chaînes françaises ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

[HS]La série est diffusée depuis le 2 décembre 2005 en France, sur Sci Fi et NRJ12, et au Québec sur Ztélé. En Belgique francophone, elle est diffusée depuis le 19 janvier 2007 sur La Deux.[/HS]


----------



## wath68 (9 Février 2009)

[euh ouais, HS aussi]

 thank you pour les infos ! que des chaînes que je n'ai pas 

[/fin du HS, si si promis]


----------



## Maximouse (9 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mais pour les fans .



Encore, encore plus:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Allez pour les amoureux


----------



## wath68 (12 Février 2009)




----------



## Maximouse (12 Février 2009)

Tu n'aurais pas pu me faire plus plaisir, un grand merci à toi

Je ne peux pas de bouler mais l'intention y est


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Magnifique en effet.


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Très joli , iwork 09 m'a fait desinstaller office du coup


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Love Flavours.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Deux coups de coeur :love:





et un thème Disinmaso très complet.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Un thème pour Growl pour changer


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

*Remplacement pour iChat*​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

J'aime bien l'icone de ichat et du finder , elle sont bien assorties je trouve 
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Celle du finder ne fait malheureusement pas plus que 48px.


----------



## wath68 (16 Février 2009)

J'adore ...

*DataTech by Hendo*


----------



## wath68 (16 Février 2009)

*Hi-Definition by Kon*


----------



## CERDAN (16 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'adore ...
> 
> *DataTech by Hendo*



Moi aussi !! 

....par contre j'aurais l'impression d'avoir un bureau en désordre en mettant ce wall-là . lol


----------



## wath68 (16 Février 2009)

Mouais, tout compte fait, j'ai essayé ce wall' pour voir ce que ça donne.

Pas terrible en fin de compte.
Il avait l'air beaucoup mieux sur la preview.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

C'est trop encombré, c'est juste beau en aperçu.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Hunua Falls By Chris Gin:
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1806/hunua_falls.html

(désolé , je ne sais pas insérer un lien dans un texte...)

Time Wallpaper by =myINQI:
http://myinqi.deviantart.com/art/Time-Wallpaper-113070559

tenderness wallpaper pack by *my-dark-desire :
http://my-dark-desire.deviantart.com/art/tenderness-wallpaper-pack-112909930


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Floating Island par Kol.


----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Février 2009)

Corentin => t'as pas le même en resolution 1920 x 1200 ?


----------



## wath68 (17 Février 2009)

Dans le pack il est en 2560x1600 ... 

Très joli wall', qui me fait penser au clip de Gorillaz, El Mañana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEB7i8bSwNA


----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Février 2009)

Yeahhhhh il dechire sur 24"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Oh et j'ai oublié un coup de coeur qui date de janvier.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Février 2009)

La série des One Ring de Louie Mantia :love:, qui se prête particulièrement bien au photoshopage pour l'utilisation avec SpaceSuit, une couleur par Space...


----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Février 2009)

[HS]  Ils sont tous trop beaux vos fonds d'écran :love:[/HS]


----------



## Macounette (17 Février 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Hunua Falls By Chris Gin


Je préfère Jagged Earth ou Good Morning du même photographe. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Tous sont magnifiques :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

J'aime bien l'avant dernier , il est sympa. =)

@Macounette : je préfère celui-ci du même artiste alors  http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1749/the_shelter.html


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Pour les utilisateurs de Colloquy (client irc)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Vous reprendrez bien un petit lait ? Avec Magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Merci pour magnifique 
ça ne fera pas ramer me mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Non car ça "disable le core ui" (désolé mais je sais pas comment traduire ça).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Encore un (désolé) mais ces icônes sont belles


----------



## link.javaux (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous reprendrez bien un petit lait ? Avec Magnifique



excel je vais retrouvé mon vieux thème mac XD


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Un nouveau fond de David Lanham


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Lumin.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Impressionnant même si je n'utiliserai pas.


----------



## wath68 (23 Février 2009)

Allez hop, un autre singe


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Ils nous font peur .


----------



## Flash Gordon (23 Février 2009)

Il était sur tf1 hier :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Les Simpson et Aqua In Love.


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2009)

*Ive Drives by Louie Mantia*





*Litho Extras Vol. 6 by Anthony Piraino*





*Smoothicons 14 by Corey Marion*





*Dream Vector Rainbow by VSX47*





*Blissed by BuddyCasino*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Et


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

N'oublions pas non plus

PodDrives de Laurent Baumann


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Aqua 2 Dock.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2009)

C'est vrai que c'est pas mal 

PS : blob


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Non .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

J'aurais une petite question pour C0rentin : J'ai installé windows vista ultimate en ntfs sous windows mais depuis os x ne veut pas changer l'icône de la partition windows.
Comment faire ? 
Sinon très beau le dock.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

On en parle ici .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Sinon 





94,5 mo .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Fontis.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Magnifique Fontis :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Ciment ! :love:





De Laurent Baumann


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2009)

là 

Ou






içi


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2009)

là !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

J'avais déjà posté les Simpson .


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'avais déjà posté les Simpson .



Pas vu désolé :rose:


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2009)

iGlass Aurora


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Un tout simple pour aller avec les icônes Ciment


----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2009)

Un set d'icônes comme la petite flèche sur la capture ci-dessus, serait vraiment terrible.

Avec un dock transparent, on aurait vraiment l'impression que les icônes sont intégrées au fond.
Dommage, je ne suis pas graphiste.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2009)

Pour les amateurs de big brother





Pour télécharger


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2009)

Apple c'est du massif 






là


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2009)

Pour les amateurs du film Watchmen


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Pour les amateurs de plantes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Cats 4 HDD (beta)


----------



## link.javaux (28 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Cats 4 HDD (beta)



vachement bien fait quoi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

C'est son grand retour .


----------



## CERDAN (1 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus de lien.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2009)

CERDAN a dit:


> Plus de lien.



C'est normal, MacTheme est en panne ou en maintenance ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Pleasant Symmetry.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2009)

Bird on a branch

Pour télécharger


----------



## wath68 (2 Mars 2009)

wow wow wow il est magnifique celui-ci ! 

Adopté le zoziau.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> wow wow wow il est magnifique celui-ci !
> 
> Adopté le zoziau.



Comme moi (L)


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



C'est magnifique 
Dommage qu'il n'y est pas de variantes avec différentes couleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Tu peux le recolorier toi même c'est pas dur .


----------



## CERDAN (3 Mars 2009)

Bon, je relève le défi, pour moi c'en est un .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2009)

http://www.elev8tor.com/cs4/







http://www.elev8tor.com/


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Terrible, suis aussi devenu un fan de belles textures.. mais tellement difficiles a en trouver justement.. ( des belles)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Sticky Thoughts.


----------



## G.tristan (4 Mars 2009)

magnifique


----------



## G.tristan (4 Mars 2009)

et une petit dernière


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mars 2009)

http://randomus-r.deviantart.com/art/Not-So-Teeny-Weeny-114859791

Un screen de login






Et un fond d'écran






http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16793898


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Fayrdust Leaving.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Fayrdust Leaving.



Surperbe


----------



## Darkn3xx (4 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Merci .


----------



## plo0m (4 Mars 2009)

>


Totalement bluffant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Leaf With Water Drops.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Un mod pour Safari 4


----------



## CERDAN (5 Mars 2009)

La différence vient du petit joint creux qui est supprimé ?


----------



## SuperStar (5 Mars 2009)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bon, je relève le défi, pour moi c'en est un .



Pomme+U dans photoshop


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

CERDAN a dit:


> La différence vient du petit joint creux qui est supprimé ?



Entre autre , télécharge et tu verras .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)




----------



## CERDAN (6 Mars 2009)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bon, je relève le défi, pour moi c'en est un .



Ben c'était pas dur du tout, comme vous me l'aviez dit :

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/1442/1920x12002.jpg

Par contre j'aurais bien aimé avoir la même preview que C0rentin, :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Bof moi j'utilise ceux que les auteurs donnent 

Moment In Space CII.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2009)

téléchargement


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Un thème pour changer !

*Mistikons*





Cliquez pour agrandir

Téléchargement.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

*XIII* (rien à voir avec la bd)


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2009)

Pour télécharger


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Adagio.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Mars 2009)

@ jcfsw:

Super, j'adore ! c'est une très bonne idée, j'aime beaucoup ^^


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Il paraît que l'icône de Safari 4 devait être semi-transparente mais ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Ça va remplacer Guipulp 

Un peu de calme avec ce magnifique fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Un thème pour les nostalgiques.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça va remplacer Guipulp



Corentin, qu'est ce qui va remplacer Guipulp ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Le sujet "Vos coups de coeur", je disais cela en rigolant.
J'ai un projet sur GuiPulp d'un magazine online sur la customization .


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le sujet "Vos coups de coeur", je disais cela en rigolant.
> J'ai un projet sur GuiPulp d'un magazine online sur la customization .



J'ai vu, j'ai lu ta présentation sur le flux RSS du site, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

On sait pas, il faut que d'autres personnes viennent nous aider 

Ecco by Imrik.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2009)

Télécharger


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un thème pour changer !
> 
> *Mistikons*
> 
> ...




Juste une précision de taille pour avoir un fonctionnement complet de ce thème, il faut aller dans "préférence systèmes" "apparence" et passer sur bleu, sinon les "boutons de fenêtre" ne change pas.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

*SLDock*

Téléchargement.


----------



## Darkn3xx (8 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> *SLDock*
> 
> Téléchargement.



Il est vraiment super celui là ! Je prends


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mars 2009)

Téléchargement


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Des icônes pour les utilisateurs de LiquidCD 

_"LiquidCD est tout bonnement le logiciel de gravure gratuit de CD/DVD le plus complet disponible pour Mac OS. Il vous permet de graver des Images Disques, des CD Audio, des CD MP3, des CD de données, des CD de photos, des copies de CD..., bref tout ce dont un utilisateur a besoin. Par ailleurs on notera l'intégration avec la bibliothèque iTunes et la bibliothèque iPhoto qui facilite la sélection de fichiers MP3 et fichiers Photos à graver."_


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2009)

Pour les fans de stickers ...





Digital 3D-Abstract-Pack by MadPotato


Pour les footeux ...




 + une dizaine d'autres clubs dans la galerie d'Hemingway81


----------



## F118I4 (8 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> N'oublions pas non plus
> 
> PodDrives de Laurent Baumann



White version: http://cubes.fr/v3sf






Source: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=431953#p431953


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mars 2009)

Télécharger


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Circe

Xanh.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mars 2009)

Apple and Mac Wallpaper


----------



## wath68 (8 Mars 2009)

Des animations pour iTunes.

http://web.mac.com/vogelbusch/Site/iVisualize.html

Un exemple de ce que ça donne chez moi, en plein écran :


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mars 2009)

Pour ma part, je trouve 3D-Finder magnifique et vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Salut l'Arizona


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Rétro


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Vitae pour Leopard


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

De bien belles icônes


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

Téléchargement


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

iContainer


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

1280x800 seulement


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Magnifique l'avant dernier


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

Téléchargement


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

Nouvel iPod Shuffle

Ou comment être plus rapide que l'éclair.


----------



## Flash Gordon (11 Mars 2009)

Salut  

Depuis un petit moment, j'vois des thèmes très jolis, mais comment les utiliser, quel logiciel utilisez vous ? merci :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Depuis un petit moment, j'vois des thèmes très jolis, mais comment les utiliser, quel logiciel utilisez vous ? merci :love:




Magnifique


----------



## Flash Gordon (11 Mars 2009)

YIPII, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Nouvel iPod Shuffle
> 
> Ou comment être plus rapide que l'éclair.



Ça tombe bien je viens de le commander :rateau:.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Nebulosa, magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Minimaliste


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2009)

Là !


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2009)

Madeoum


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2009)

Capsule Dock :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mars 2009)

Letter icons


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Pour la "sidebar"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Funny Stones

et


----------



## link.javaux (14 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour la "sidebar"



coooool


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2009)

Téléchargement Onibari


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2009)

Téléchargement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Amis canadiens .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

My broken heart :rose:.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Un thème pour Bowtie pour changer


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>




Superbe. Merci Corentin.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Cool calme zen Lexomil


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2009)

Tabasco


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2009)

Un nouveau thème pour Bowtie


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Génial le Tabasco, j'en mets dans tous mes plats :love:.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2009)

Wallpaper HD


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2009)

*Wallpaper Grass by Arturog*






*Grass Blades by Kol*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Un thème !

Liscio.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Voilà c'est tout pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Ecume du ciel.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)




----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2009)

Welcome to Japan by Gulloh


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (17 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un thème !
> 
> Liscio.


 
Très joli celui là !


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2009)

Design start here by JacKSparr0W


----------



## Darkn3xx (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Magnifique :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)




----------



## MacMadam (18 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Je dirais même très cool


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Classe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

BionGreen.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Et


----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2009)

J'aime plus le nom que le wall'


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Moi j'aime bien c'est calme et reposant .


----------



## Zibiolo (20 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime plus le nom que le wall'



Pareil ^^


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Et celui-là ?


----------



## Zibiolo (20 Mars 2009)

J'aime mieux la couleur que le nom


----------



## F118I4 (20 Mars 2009)

Et iKon: DVNO







More DVNO


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Magnifique et en plus j'ai pas du chercher .


----------



## F118I4 (21 Mars 2009)

More DVNO avec DVNO 2






Je pense que DVNO fait référence à la musique des Justice "DVNO" et cela en rajoutant que iKon (avatar Daft Punk) est un fan des Daft Punk.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

En effet DVNO c'est le titre d'une musique de Justice



.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Pour les fans de Kubrick


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2009)

Içi !


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2009)

October in Michigan


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1847/caution.html


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

October Michigan déjà posté jcflsfdnwlknfn 

Indeed.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> October Michigan déjà posté jcflsfdnwlknfn
> 
> Indeed.




Désolé Corentintintin.....

Mais juste un truc "City of ember" en haut de cette page, posté  aussi 2 pages avant !!!!

1 - 1


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Dans ce cas .


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2009)

Là


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2009)

Erreur !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Quoi erreur ?


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2009)

Pour le télécharger






C'est là






Spring wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2009)

`
Leica C-Lux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1847/caution.html



C0rentin , j'ai déjà mis caution


----------



## eleonooore (22 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Pour le télécharger



Une idée d'où trouver ce fond ? Je le trouve très, très beau


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2009)

Le fond gris avec les carrés ? Je ne sais pas, désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C0rentin , j'ai déjà mis caution



Moi j'ai mis un aperçu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Pas posté


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2009)

Velvet Noise (ci-dessus)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Magnifique !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Avalon par beefpepsi :






Et Sunset Skylines par 048135 :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (23 Mars 2009)

Sunsets Moments






ChabaRati






Decretum


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)




----------



## CERDAN (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>


 
J'aime beaucoup, mais dommage qu'il est bougé...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Huh :mouais: ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## CERDAN (24 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Huh :mouais: ?


 
Oui, il me semble car, on voit dans l'arrirère plan contour certes flou mais décalé


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Et le flou rend mal sur cette photo .


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2009)

http://localhostr.com/files/b593d7/InfinityDOCK.icontainer


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2009)

http://www.vitamnd.com/mescal.png


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Alluvium Magnite.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

HUD pour Adium.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

On continue :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Thème Soliq.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2009)

http://dznr.org/stbx


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mars 2009)

http://imgur.com/ZQGH.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mars 2009)

http://courben.deviantart.com/art/Free-Muffins-For-Life-116890486


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mars 2009)

http://kano89.deviantart.com/art/The-Classic-116309024


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Pour iTunes.


----------



## wath68 (25 Mars 2009)

*Battlestar Galactica Vol. 4 by The Iconfactory*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Un beau thème pour Bowtie


----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Mars 2009)

Je le poste tout de même dans la bonne section :rose:


----------



## wath68 (25 Mars 2009)

J'ai complètement foiré mon message précédent, il manquait le lien, désolé, donc je reposte :

*Battlestar Galactica Vol. 4 by The Iconfactory*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Elles sont magnifiques merci !
Je suis fan .


----------



## Maximouse (25 Mars 2009)

Je mettais empressé d'aller les chercher "sans liens"

Merci wath68


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mars 2009)

http://madewira.deviantart.com/art/Blackberry-Curve-8320-Icon-117152246






http://www.mediafire.com/?kmyeadnjeyn


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Fuck You (c'est le nom du fond :rose.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mars 2009)

http://psychopulse.deviantart.com/art/Skype-icon-116940607


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mars 2009)

A voir ou revoir :

http://www.superdocker.com/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2009)

Télécharger


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2009)

C4D


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2009)

Trash


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2009)

Not the bestb day...






Tersus






Scribble


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

The Salton Tea !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## wath68 (28 Mars 2009)

*The Creatures In My Head Wallpapers*






















Plus d'autres, ici : *http://www.creaturesinmyhead.com/fun/wallpapers/2008/temporary-wallpaper-archive*


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2009)

Nouveau thème pour Bowtie : Worn-Out-Vinyl


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Aqua Waves.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

et

Lights Of Empire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------





That's all folks pour aujourd'hui .


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2009)

Terra Project






PaperBag


----------



## eleonooore (29 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> PaperBag



De très jolies Box Icons viennent d'arriver pour aller avec :


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mars 2009)

Ce n'est pas un fond d'écran à l'origine, mais j'ai testé, et c'est magnifique :


----------



## wath68 (29 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Juste magnifique !


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2009)

Project Gumbo






VMware Fusion


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Oh des fleurs !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2009)

Skibe


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Pour ceux qui mettent leur dock sur le côté.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Pour VMWare Fusion


----------



## Zibiolo (31 Mars 2009)

C'est quoi VMWare fusion? ^^


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Mars 2009)

C"est pour faire tourner des machines virtuelles avec Windaube ou Nunux sur un Mac.


----------



## Zibiolo (31 Mars 2009)

Comme bootcamp quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Mars 2009)

Oui, sauf que c'esy gratuit et que les 2 OS tournent en même temps. En gros, tu as une fenêtre sur ton bureau avec un autre OS qui tourne.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Ce n'est pas gratuit VMware Fusion et c'est plus lent vu que c'est de la virtualisation .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Mars 2009)

Ah oui, c'est vrai, autant pour moi sur la gratuité :rateau: ça fait tellement longtemps que je l'ai, j'avais oublié...


----------



## Zibiolo (31 Mars 2009)

Ouki merci


----------



## eleonooore (31 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour ceux qui mettent leur dock sur le côté.



Ben ça alors, moi qui pensait que si je n'aimais pas le Dock de côté, c'était à cause de la 2D... ben non en fait :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

De la joie


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Avril 2009)

Pas mal celui-là  Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Encore sur Interfacelift mais c'est du bon


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Avril 2009)

Pour les amateurs de sport :






http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/118566/Originals/adidas Originals.zip






http://khashiguana.deviantart.com/art/Inter-Milan-Wallpaper-117761061

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h20 ----------







http://operatexdead.com/Clean Slab.png

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h21 ----------







http://www.box.net/shared/p5t8y4fre2


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Mod pour Quicklook


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Avril 2009)

C'est quoi quicklock,  Corentin ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Clic .


----------



## Flash Gordon (2 Avril 2009)

Je connaissais déjà depuis un petit moment et j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Clic .



Merci. Je l'utilise régulièrement mais je ne savais même pas comment il s'appelait.  Par contre si je connais l'icone avec les deux flêches à l'opposer l'une de l'autre où vont les autres icones proposaient dans ton théme ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------







http://kano89.deviantart.com/art/Dark-Wooden-Wall-117881534





http://adrian.wantsrobots.com/





http://www.rabensteinerdesign.de/?page_id=454

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------






http://lys036.deviantart.com/art/BLUE-117869582





http://www.europa-project.com/


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2009)

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/6389/bcsl.jpg

Version 2 : http://www.filecram.com/files/Black%20Clouds%20&%20SIlver%20Linings.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)




----------



## Flash Gordon (3 Avril 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20562
Voir la pièce jointe 20563
Voir la pièce jointe 20564
Voir la pièce jointe 20565
Voir la pièce jointe 20566


Plutôt sympas ces petits fonds, trouvés sur http://i-wallpapers.com/ :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Avril 2009)

Adobe Creative Suite Icons

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h55 ----------







WebInjection Free iconpack

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h56 ----------







uTorrent

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h57 ----------







IconBox

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h58 ----------







EventBox


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (4 Avril 2009)

Freezing Sunset at Serra Da Estrela, Portugal


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Un thème pour le nouveau client Twitter, Bluebird


----------



## Zibiolo (5 Avril 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 20562
> Voir la pièce jointe 20563
> Voir la pièce jointe 20564
> Voir la pièce jointe 20565
> ...



Beuh, c'est pour iPhone/iPod Touch 
Dommage, y en avait quelques-uns qui me plaisaient bien pour mon Mac...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Un nouveau fond d'écran du bon Followe


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Un thème

Canum

Magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Encore un.


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Avril 2009)

Yop les gars, je suis à la recherche d'un fond d'écran apple en reso 1920 * 1200, joli, simple, du apple quoi


----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2009)

C'est une blague ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Farfouille un peu les pages


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

J'adore.


----------



## link.javaux (7 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'adore.



+1.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)




----------



## Flash Gordon (7 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est une blague ???



Je savais pas que j'aurai besoin de le préciser... La prochaine fois je mettrai des balises HUMOUR


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Avril 2009)

http://57.gafmediastudio.com/


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

On change un peu, des icônes pour VLC





Et un beau fond d'écran !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (10 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> http://neodesktop.deviantart.com/art/TurnTable-Bowtie-Preview-118751822



y a moyen de tourner la platine ?

edit;

sinon;


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> :love:



Maki et le Makikata, c'est une part de mon enfance qui ressuscite :love:

Sinon, je cherche un set d'icônes de dock qui fasse un peu printanier... Des suggestions ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Ça peut-être ?

Sinon un thème pour Bluebird, l'application à la mode ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Je ne sais même pas ce qu'est bluebird :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Un client Twitter

Twitter est un outil de réseau social et de microblogage qui permet à l'utilisateur de signaler à son réseau "ce qu'il est en train de faire". Il est possible d'envoyer et de recevoir ces messages par Internet, par messagerie instantanée ou par messagerie numérique.
On appelle ces messages des tweets (gazouillis en anglais). La particularité des tweets : ils sont courts, d'une longueur maximale de 140 caractères, ce qui permet de mettre à jour son Twitter de manière brève et spontanée.
Des logiciels tels que MadTwitter (Windows), Twitterific (Mac OS X) ou Tweetr (multiplate-forme car basé sur Adobe Integrated Runtime) et Pwytter (multiplate-forme écrit en Python) permettent de suivre la conversation et d'y participer sans avoir à se connecter au site Web de Twitter.
Le service est gratuit.

Sinon j'oubliais le gros, le lourd le magnifique nouveau set d'icônes de Jonas Rask

*Pry Frente*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Je préfère les premières du nom


----------



## compactensoi (11 Avril 2009)

A Corentin: Comment ta eu le wooden dock et ses icones. car sur devian, ya pas moyen d'avoir le dock. Et les icones?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Il y a le dock mais tu dois remplacer les ressources manuellement avec CandyBar, pour les icônes elles ne sont pas incluses car elles ne sont pas de l'auteur du Dock.

Si tu veux ces icônes demande à l'auteur de ce Dock pour les obtenir .

Sinon

J'ai trouvé ça sympa, vu que ça résume un peu ma vie actuelle


----------



## compactensoi (12 Avril 2009)

Merci bien!
Mai justement ca marche pas ce dock. J'essaie avec CandyBar de glisser le dock, mais ca veut pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Tu dois glisser les fichiers d'images aux bons endroits (aide toi d'Aperçu pour savoir quelles tailles font les images et pouvoir les remplacer dans CandyBar).

Slick Drives .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

C'est magnifique , t'aurais pu le dire avant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Pour les fans de Starwars .


----------



## wath68 (12 Avril 2009)

Pour les fans de Star Trek


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (13 Avril 2009)

Super C0rentin merci :love:


----------



## wath68 (13 Avril 2009)

Trippin' Bawls by VoLcar


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

De bien belles icônes


----------



## wath68 (13 Avril 2009)

*Icons DockTabs WOOD | neodesktop*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)




----------



## Pierre-Nico (14 Avril 2009)

ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu !

un petit (énorme) pack pour les sériovores comme moi :






il y a à peu de chose près tout, soit environ 375 icônes réparties en 8 packs (+ PSD)
il n'y avait comme absent que Six Feet Under et les séries françaises (Engrenages,...)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

De bien belles icônes ! (version Mac OS X à venir).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Berserk Mode !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Un dock pour changer .


----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2009)

Pour aller avec les wall' Star Trek ...




Star Trek Folders - by The Iconfactory


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour aller avec les wall' Star Trek ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as zappé le lien Wath, non ?


----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2009)

Ben non ! Il faut cliquer sur l'image


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Avril 2009)

Sous Firefox 3, j'ai pas d'image


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Sous Firefox 3, j'ai pas d'image


Exact, moi non plus. 

Et même en éditant.


----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2009)

elle a aussi disparu chez moi !

Allez hop, je la remet


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Ni sous safari 3 non plus


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ni sous safari 3 non plus


C'est normal, il n'y avait rien en fait. 

Mais là c'est bon avec le dernier post de wath.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Avril 2009)

Ouf ! pendant un temps, j'ai cru que mon Firefox buggé.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2009)

Original et très noir !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Magnifique celui-là


----------



## Flash Gordon (16 Avril 2009)

Putain vraiment génial, merci :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

On change un peu pour Bowtie (encore)


----------



## Fìx (16 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique celui-là



Sur le même site, j'suis en kiff en ce moment sur celui là :





J'l'ai mis et laissé depuis plusieurs jours sur le mien! :love: Un reccord!^^


----------



## Gor0n (16 Avril 2009)

Moi mon coup de coeur du moment c'est clairement ce fond, je suis fan!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Gor0n

Pour les utilisateurs d'Adium


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Avril 2009)

http://chozo-mj.deviantart.com/art/Smultron-give-better-juice-119438669

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h15 ----------







http://www.artworksdesigns.com/





http://www.deviantart.com/download/119519900/Jacintosh_by_leon_gao.rar











http://optiv-flatworms.deviantart.com/art/Love-Your-Desktop-1-119528780

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h20 ----------







http://venom339.deviantart.com/art/Color-Theory-5-Volume-1-114811777






http://www.macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16794473





Un théme pour bowtie : http://optiv-flatworms.deviantart.com/art/Bowtie-theme-Sticked-118860630


----------



## Gor0n (17 Avril 2009)

Je vois que tu apprécies mes derniers choix sur iconpaper


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Ouais mais vous en avez oublié un beau


----------



## Gor0n (17 Avril 2009)

Ouais je l'ai repéré aussi , du beau travail


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Un thème magnifique

Bister.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un thème magnifique
> 
> Bister.




Effectivement !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Faut aimer les boutons a la vista aero


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Avril 2009)

Fijian Sunset






Behind the dreams V2






Paasris


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Faut aimer les boutons a la vista aero



En fait c'était un thème déjà présent sous Tiger, je l'aimais bien à l'époque.
Ça va ça fait pas trop Vista je trouve

Merci Jcfsw pour les beaux fonds d'écran .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Avril 2009)

Coup de coeur pour une photo exceptionnelle de la Nasa qui risque bien de finir en fond d'écran :





:love:


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Avril 2009)

Cute Critters Icon Pack


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2009)

Have a break






Dark Knight Bowtie






MonkeyBars






Utilize (pack d'icônes)


----------



## Gor0n (18 Avril 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Cute Critters Icon Pack


J'aime beaucoup.  Merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2009)

Metal Buddy Icons

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h26 ----------







Pacman Obama

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h40 ----------





640x512
 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h27 ----------







Sisili


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Encore un thème pour Adium


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2009)

Download


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2009)

*Utilize by Graphic Peel*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Ether Temple .


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2009)

Slika+Perfilux






Un thème pour Bowtie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------

Xari  Une icône pour Safari.

Skibe Une icône pour Skipe

Sere un set d'icône de dossier.






Pour télécharger


----------



## Gor0n (18 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Encore un thème pour Adium


Ouch, j'adore!! 

Cool de voir que tu apprécies mon sunny day jcfsw.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2009)

Slick Drives Remake


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Déjà donné ...

Un Dock : Blue Matte


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Avril 2009)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu !
> 
> un petit (énorme) pack pour les sériovores comme moi :
> 
> ...


Merci 

EDIT : pas de trace de gossip girl ou de dexter

EDIT 2 : je devrais aller m'acheter des lunettes


----------



## maiwen (19 Avril 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Merci
> 
> EDIT : pas de trace de gossip girl ou de dexter
> 
> EDIT 2 : je devrais aller m'acheter des lunettes



si, mais dans un des autres pack

gossip girl est dans le pack 4 et dexter dans le 2  il y'a un lien vers les autres pack dans chaque page de pack (j'espère que c'est clair )

edit : j'ai pourtant déjà des lunettes mais j'avais pas vu que tu avais trouvé  oops


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Color Kingdom.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Simple et original !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Un nouveau Dock !


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Avril 2009)

Il est chouette celui-là merci ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Polaroid pour Bowtie

et


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2009)

Wow, j'aime bien le concept du polaroid, mais dommage, les images sont gigantesques


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Je trouve que ça donne bien moi .

Pour rester dans le sujet un bien joli thème pour Adium.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Le même avec un carnet "clean" serait parfait


----------



## iShin (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Des vieilles bagnoles.


----------



## Fìx (21 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un peut me dire comment télécharger ce pack?






Il a m'a l'air très sympatique... :love: ... seulement j'vois pas de bouton "Download" 

Même après inscription il n'apparaît pas...


----------



## Zibiolo (21 Avril 2009)

"Coming Soon", donc à priori, il n'y en a pas encore


----------



## Fìx (21 Avril 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> "Coming Soon", donc à priori, il n'y en a pas encore



Ah?... Ok... Merci!


Y'a un système de mise en ligne différé sur DeviantART?


----------



## Zibiolo (21 Avril 2009)

J'ai déjà vu plusieurs annonces sans lien pour DL  Et si tu lis les commentaires en dessous (si tu es anglophone ^^), tu peux voir que les gens demandent quand le lien sera disponible


----------



## Fìx (21 Avril 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Et si tu lis les commentaires en dessous (si tu es anglophone ^^)




Et non!  ... Trop perturbé pendant ma période scolaire!^^

J'comprends que le français..... et le québécois! lol^^

Bon bin merci... vais attendre alors!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> "Coming Soon", donc à priori, il n'y en a pas encore



Sortira pas à mon avis, par contre il y a des rumeurs pour un Minium 2 .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Allez les gars me laissez pas tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

http://dreamerseven.deviantart.com/art/Nature-Details-Wallpaper-Pack-120074303


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Du nouveau de Jonas Rask :love:


----------



## Flash Gordon (22 Avril 2009)

Pwolololo, mais M.Corentin, vous ne vous sentez plus ? Quelle folie ! 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Non je suis un fou :rateau:





et





Original le "splash".


----------



## wath68 (23 Avril 2009)

*Mac 3D icon Set by LeMex*


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Original





et merci Wath .


----------



## wath68 (23 Avril 2009)

C'est normal que je vois ça ? :


> The authors have deleted this blog.
> The content is no longer available.


C0rentin, tu déconnes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Ça marchait tout à l'heure je suis vraiment désolé :mouais:

Pour me rattraper.

:rateau:

Désolé c'est pas ma faute ...


----------



## wath68 (23 Avril 2009)

Pô grave, ça arrive même aux meilleurs ;-)

*7 icones Philippe Starck*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Il avait changé de domaine le bougre, voici un lien correct .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Shiny Aqua un thème très complet 

et un gros coup de coeur personnel comme j'aime le minimalisme ...

Glimpse


----------



## bou-cup (24 Avril 2009)

Fond d'écran Pixel Tools
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16795290


----------



## wath68 (24 Avril 2009)

+1 pour Glimps qui est splendide et va très bien avec mes icônes. Thank you.
Si je le pouvais, tu aurais droit à un joli coup-d'bouleage.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Ce sera pour plus tard


----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Avril 2009)

Merci C0rentin pour le thème Shiny Aqua  Adopté !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

et





Pour Bowtie .


----------



## wath68 (25 Avril 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2009)

Pas mal Wath (il fera partie de mon dossier wallpaper).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Des icônes pour l'iPhone/iPod Touch pour changer (peut-être utiliser pour Mac OS X mais la résolution est faible)


----------



## Flash Gordon (25 Avril 2009)

Pour ma part, tous les walls que vous postez font partie de mon dossier "wallpapers" 
J'en fais pas autant pour les thèmes puisque je n'arrive malheureusement pas à les installer convenablement et puis aussi parce que je trouve que Leopard est très beau comme ça .


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

:love: le chat 

Un nouveau thème basé sur MobileMe


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Encore des icônes pour Twitter décidément ...





Banana Pancakes


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h14 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Magnifique fond d'écran chez InterfaceLift





Slick System (attention 56,9 mo ).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Des remplacements pour les icônes de la barre des menus et 4 fonds d'écran de notre ami iAndrew !





Un fond d'écran qui nous envoie au paradis.

Edit : Jeuxvideo.com ouvre une section fonds d'écran pour vos jeux favoris.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Pour changer deux bordures pour vos aperçus .


----------



## CERDAN (28 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour changer deux bordures pour vos aperçus .



Pas mal le fond, j'aime


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Evite de citer les images merci 

Un fond d'écran amusant .


----------



## wath68 (28 Avril 2009)

*Nimble Folders by The Iconfactory*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Des disques durs LaCie


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Fleuri





Mindspot

Bonne soirée :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

De bien belles icônes encore une fois !

High Tech Rave Up.


----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2009)

*Elastic Folder Set by Fenixtx22*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Joli 

Un nouveau thème sobre et un fond d'écran avec une belle pomme verte !


----------



## Darkn3xx (30 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Getty Center

Un nouvelle icône pour GarageBand


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Un Dock original

Pour les utilisateur de Beak (client Twitter)


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2009)

Ce dock et ses variantes sont pas mal du tout. Merci Corentin.


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Mai 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> White version: http://cubes.fr/v3sf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



est ce que je suis le seul qui n'arrive pas a les télécharger??? le DL commence et après il se coupe avant d'arriver à la fin


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Non ça marche mais je te le mets ici quand même.


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Mai 2009)

merci

je ne sais pas pourquoi, le téléchargement se coupe toujours avant la fin


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Mai 2009)




----------



## Ralph_ (2 Mai 2009)

un petit thème pour Bowtie





http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16791239

Une petite surprise au changement de chanson  et il y a une version sans et avec texte/pochette


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Encore une erreur



Je viens juste de le poster aujourd'hui même, merci de lire les posts 





Pour les utilisateurs de Bytecontroller


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je viens juste de le poster aujourd'hui même, merci de lire les posts



J'ai lu les post mais excuse moi j'ai pas cliquer sur les liens.....pas grave c'est quand méme mieux avec un apercu


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h42 ----------


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

Un petit Dock sympa


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2009)

Bizarre, il a déjà été posté 2 pages plus tôt, mais sous un autre nom.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Hmmm du chocolat :love:


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2009)

Petit assortiment :


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

Joli le 2eme


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Un mod du fameux Dock déjà mentionné beaucoup de fois ici


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Magnifique le wall Christophe !


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Magnifique le wall Christophe !



C'est exactement, que je me suis dit en le trouvant, merci IconPaper 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------


----------



## MonicaVitti (4 Mai 2009)




----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2009)

MonicaVitti a dit:


> [affiche_de_film_?]



Je connais peu de gens qui utilisent un second écran en mode vertical. Et je doute que tu fasses parti de ceux-là car je ne vois pas ton dock en bas ni ta barre de menus en haut.
Alors ?!
On va dire que tu as vu _coups de cur _et cru que c'était un fourre-tout-coup-de-cur


----------



## Darkn3xx (4 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un mod du fameux Dock déjà mentionné beaucoup de fois ici



C'est pour X Windows Dock (XP ou Vista) pas pour Mac OS


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> C'est pour X Windows Dock (XP ou Vista) pas pour Mac OS




Turnpaper sur Deviant Art a deux versions une orange, une noire compatible avec Mac OS.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Mignonnes ces icônes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Pour ceux qui ont un MacBook Air (ou pas) 





Un petit fond d'écran de l'ami Ether


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Je continue tout seul 

Une belle pomme 





Diverses icônes Dox.


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Magnifique C0rentin


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2009)

j'adore le 2ème, splendide.


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Mai 2009)

Superbe le 2ème en effet


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2009)

Un nouveau David Lanham, tout chaud :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

@ Darkn3xx : Magnifique , merci 


@wath : Pas mon style :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Un nouveau fond d'écran de l'ami Imrik





Des icônes Colorflow


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

:love:


----------



## Darkn3xx (7 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Un thème très joli :love:

ProMate.

Seulement pour les Mac Intel.


----------



## Darkn3xx (7 Mai 2009)

Vraiment pas mal, merci C0rentin :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Deux fournées de fonds d'écran


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Des icônes Colorflow



J'attendais impatiemment un nouveau set, merci beaucoup


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (8 Mai 2009)




----------



## arno1x (8 Mai 2009)

un nouveau thème à installer sans "magnifique" Soliq "Caesar" and Soliq Black pour Mac Intel seulement attention... (à la rigueur pour ceux qui ont Magnifique, il y a la partie "Make Theme" pour créer le module ".mfq.plugin" et l'intégrer dans le dit Magnifique.)
 
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16795659
arno


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)




----------



## arno1x (8 Mai 2009)

RRAAA mon dieu rendez moi mon chat!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

et enfin Pedobear  pour Adium


----------



## link.javaux (9 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Ça vient d'arriver c'est du tout chaud


----------



## Darkn3xx (9 Mai 2009)

C0rentin : ce Finder America est vraiment trop laid 









Encore un nouveau thème pour Bowtie :


----------



## wath68 (9 Mai 2009)

C0rentin, tu vas aimer ça 

*Light by ~d5r*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

En effet très joli merci  !

Une petite modification de ProMate .


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Un nouveau thème : Delux Line Veritas Muku :love:

Aaah Paris





Un thème (encore) pour Bowtie mais il est beau


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2009)

*Showtime 2 by Venom339*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Mise à jour


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Des icônes pour la barre latérale :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

G0102

Nouveau set Coverflow


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Il faut l'être parfois ...


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Mai 2009)

Un nouveau dock :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Génial il est magnifique :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mai 2009)




----------



## Ralph_ (13 Mai 2009)

superbe


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

Pour les fans de bécanes





Une icône sympa


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

on se croirait sur MelodyZen


----------



## Fìx (14 Mai 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


>



Ohhh!!! Une bombe nucléaire rigolote!:rateau:

J'adore!! 

Dommage par contre qu'il ne soit pas dans ma résolution! 

N'existerait-il pas en 1920 x 1200 par hasard? :rose:

En tout cas, super idée cette créa! J'adore!:love: Merci de l'avoir partagée!! 



-----------------------------------------



C0rentin a dit:


> Une icône sympa



J'sais pas si elle est faite pour, mais j'l'ai mise à la place de la très vilaine icone de Front Row personnellement! :love:

Elle est 10 000 fois plus jolie! 

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

De rien mais merci d'avance de ne pas trop citer les images .

Pour les amateurs de poker 









Mignon :love:


----------



## Darkn3xx (14 Mai 2009)




----------



## wath68 (14 Mai 2009)

*The Right Way Package by  Shilk*






*Storm by MyINQI*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Draco

Nature Connection


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Fond d'écran intéressant





Dox Addon


----------



## wath68 (15 Mai 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Mai 2009)

L'orchidée est :love:

edit : pour les amateurs de desks sombres :





_Bonsaï_ de Psyrix


----------



## Ralph_ (15 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Merci, il est superbe!


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Une émeraude (par contre va falloir trouver pour quelle application :rateau





Soyons fous 217ae1 tu prends pas


----------



## Darkn3xx (16 Mai 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Emeraude 2 .


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h58 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h59 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h01 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2009)

Tu as raison Wath, j'ai hésitez aussi, mais plus je les regardes plus ils me font peur !!! Donc je modifie.





[


----------



## wath68 (17 Mai 2009)

Ils sont vraiment horribles les deux derniers 
Je rappelle que c'est la rubrique "coup de coeur".


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Un nouveau Dock pas mal sauf le séparateur beurk





Pour les filles


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Bonne soirée :sleep:





C'est du WIP mais c'est déjà utilisable


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Nouveau thème pour iTunes





Fond d'écran original en ces temps de récessions ...





Et plus joyeusement :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h50 ----------


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Mai 2009)




----------



## wath68 (18 Mai 2009)

Pour changer un peu, des smileys rigolos :





Nature Connection est déjà cité 2 fois sur la page précédente 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------

*Reflection by Metalifreak*




*His Solitude of the Sky by Codeyiyi*




*Imagination by Cyanide227*




*Atari by DJeric*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Un mod pour Skype sympathique pour changer 





Un petit sourire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

Mes coups de coeur du jour





Pour Bowtie





Pour Adium





Icônes pour iChat


----------



## Darkn3xx (19 Mai 2009)

C0rentin : Le dock et le skin pour Adium sont SUBLIMISSIMES ! :love::love::love:
Merci !


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Mai 2009)

Toujours aussi impressionnant ce topic! :love::love:

Merci à tous ceux qui l'alimentent :love::love:


----------



## Darkn3xx (19 Mai 2009)

Un autre nouveau dock, inspiré du dock *Mcdouble by turnpaper* :


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et plus joyeusement :love:



Sublime :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2009)




----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2009)

un très mignon trouvé sur Pixelgirl, pas sur que ça plaise à beaucoup d'entre vous, mais je trouve le dessin beau



​auteur : Floksy (je vois pas les images sur le site ...)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

Un dernier pour la route

Pour les nombreux utilisateurs de uTorrent.


----------



## wath68 (19 Mai 2009)

Somatic Rebirth Extra by David Lanham


----------



## Darkn3xx (19 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mai 2009)

Black & White version

Widescreen Version (2048 x 1536)

Black & White Widescreen Version


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Somatic Rebirth Extra by David Lanham



Magnifique le dernier Lanham :love: merci Wath .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Mod pour Adium





Pour GeekTool


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Pour bientôt


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

du soir





les minimalistes seront contants


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Mai 2009)

Un pack de 4 superbes wallpapers :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Quelques roses contre la morosité


----------



## Darkn3xx (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Mai 2009)

Nouvelles icônes de Jonas Rask :








Un mod pour VLC :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Un thème iPhone sympa


----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Mai 2009)

Il est tout chaud ce thème. 
Je ne dirai qu'une seule chose : AWWWWESOOOME 
Un grand merci à toi et à l'auteur de ce thème !


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (24 Mai 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Mai 2009)




----------



## MacFanatic (25 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


>



Sympa !


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2009)

L'icône Finder est tout simplement incroyable. Adopté.

Merci pour la trouvaille.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

C'est vrai .


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Magnifique mais tu peux redimenssioner s'il te plaît .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (25 Mai 2009)

Le dock eclipse je prend pour mon desk sombre de fin Mai
Merki


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mai 2009)

Une icône pour Transmission :


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Non je déconne :rose:.


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mai 2009)

Il est vraiment énorme le dernier wallpaper :rateau::rateau::rateau:

---------- Post added at 17h35 ---------- Previous post was at 16h30 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut me dire comment télécharger ce pack?
> 
> Il a m'a l'air très sympatique... :love: ... seulement j'vois pas de bouton "Download"
> 
> Même après inscription il n'apparaît pas...



On en reparle par ici.

Ça va être du lourd :love:.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2009)

Pour les inconditionnels :





Déjà présenté mais tellement Simpsons !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Déjà posté .

Edit : il vaut mieux deux fois qu'une .


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> [img]des pièces qui s'emboitent&#8230;[/img]
> 
> [img]des garçons qui s'embrassent&#8230;[/img]
> 
> :rose:



Ne fais pas ta timide :love:

De bien belles images & icônes à voir ici&#8230;


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## Gor0n (27 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (27 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Pour iDuck


----------



## Darkn3xx (28 Mai 2009)

*35 wallpapers de qualité*


----------



## Kukana (28 Mai 2009)

:rose: Désolé de demander ça ici mais je retrouve pas :rose:

Vous n'auriez pas un thème sympa pour Safari 4 je crois bien que quelqu'un en avait posté un bien sympa sur ce fil ( avec des ronds à la place des carrés pour fermer les onglets )


Merci et encore désolé:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Merci de poster ta requête dans ce fil.


----------



## Darkn3xx (28 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (29 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (30 Mai 2009)

Un skin bellissimo pour iTunes :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mai 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (31 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

(à venir)


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mai 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------


----------



## wath68 (31 Mai 2009)

*10.5 Dock Freeze by Neodesktop*

Splendide


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Splendide aussi


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mai 2009)

Déjà cité un post plus haut.....


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Tuur 2 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)




----------



## wath68 (2 Juin 2009)

Personnellement, j'aime vraiment beaucoup :

*Clouds of eternity by Brochet77*


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Juin 2009)

Pour Adium : 




Un mod pour iStats Pro :




Un mod pour iStat Nano :




Un mod pour le widget de traduction :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Assez original


----------



## wath68 (3 Juin 2009)

Impressionnant :

*Suave Wallpapers by Pedrorivera*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)




----------



## Macehill (4 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous... 
je ne fait pas spécialement de custo donc je vous épargnerai mon Desk,
Par contre je tenais à vous faire partager ces Wall : http://osokin.deviantart.com/
Je trouve que c'est vraiment du boulot o top ... 
Bonne Journée !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

:love:


----------



## wath68 (5 Juin 2009)

Pour les fanas de wall' design :

*Zen Apple Studio by DJEric*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)




----------



## Zibiolo (6 Juin 2009)

Pas tout à fait de la custo, mais un p'tit logiciel sympa pour "customiser" ses photos. Il permet de leur donner un aspect polaroïd : Poladroïd

Il est prévu pour être "ludique", à savoir : vous mettez la photo dans l'appareil, il la traite et hop, vous avez votre photo, il suffit d'attendre qu'elle se "développe" ou alors, si vous ne voulez pas attendre trop, vous la secouer ! Autre chose, après une 20aine de photos, votre cartouche d'encre est vide. Il faut relancer l'appli !

Très sympa et fun


----------



## Darkn3xx (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## wath68 (7 Juin 2009)

*Thinking by Nucu*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

:love:


----------



## wath68 (8 Juin 2009)

*Nux by Fotogenova*


----------



## Darkn3xx (8 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (8 Juin 2009)

:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (10 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Adium HUD 2


----------



## Darkn3xx (10 Juin 2009)

J'adore vraiment cette photo :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)




----------



## wath68 (11 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Bon faut pas être aveugle


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Sympa le Dock UniBody !


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

du soir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)




----------



## tony21 (16 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur le nom de la première application dans le Dock.
Merci.


----------



## Darkn3xx (16 Juin 2009)

C'est le Finder mais avec l'icône d'une application dont j'ai oublié le nom :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (16 Juin 2009)

Il s'agit de Process.


----------



## tony21 (16 Juin 2009)

Ok merci, je pensais que c'était un lanceur d'applications que je ne connaissais pas, mais rien n&#8217;a voir.
Et encore merci de nous faire partager toutes vos trouvailles, je viens faire un petit tour tous les jours et il y a toujours 1 ou 2 trucs sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)




----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2009)

:love: j'adore l'icone de droite du dock de la dernière photo heu Corentin :love: ... mais bon c'est pas pour ça que t'as posté donc du coup ça m'avance pas


----------



## Darkn3xx (16 Juin 2009)

J'ai déjà vu cette icône quelque part mais je ne sais plus où.
Donc ça ne t'avance pas non plus 













---------- Post added at 21h33 ---------- Previous post was at 21h17 ----------

Je trouve ce wall magnifique :love:


----------



## wath68 (16 Juin 2009)




----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2009)

mon héros  merci


----------



## wath68 (16 Juin 2009)

De rien, je t'en prie.

Par contre, désolé de ne pas citer l'auteur, vu que je ne sais pas qui c'est.
Donc si il nous lit ben euh bravo, joli travail.


----------



## Darkn3xx (17 Juin 2009)

Aaaah il est enfin sorti, le pack Mcdouble :love::love:


----------



## wath68 (17 Juin 2009)

Pack MacDouble ... je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça me donne faim 


En tout cas, avec les icônes oranges et noires, ça déchire !






Je vais tester de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Juin 2009)




----------



## wath68 (18 Juin 2009)

excellent, je cherchais justement un Safari black. Merci.


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Juin 2009)

Mais de rien 
Pour ma part ce sont les deux derniers fonds d'écran que je trouve excellents


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)




----------



## wath68 (18 Juin 2009)

Et spécialement pour Darkn3xx, qui apparemment aime bien la verdure :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Merci wath :love:


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Juin 2009)

Merci bien l'ami, c'est good


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Fleurissons nos bureaux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Pour une fois qu'il réussi quelque chose de beau, il mérite qu'on le poste ici


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Juin 2009)

C'est pas très gentil ça C0rentin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour une fois qu'il réussi quelque chose de beau, il mérite qu'on le poste ici



Je trouve que ses créations sont toutes réussies , pas très sympa C0rentin....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Il est vrai que je n'étais pas sympa 





Sublime fond d'écran pour me faire pardonner .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Sexy !


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Juin 2009)

Spécialement pour C0rentin  (j'ai un peu plus dénudée si tu veux...)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Merci l'ami je vais avoir la trique toute la journée avec vos histoires


----------



## wath68 (21 Juin 2009)

Du bleu, du rouge, du bois, du vert, du jean, du gris, du jaune, ...
102654 icônes sur http://icons.mysitemyway.com


----------



## Darkn3xx (21 Juin 2009)

Super Wath 
Je jetterai un coup d'oeil quand j'aurai le temps


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (21 Juin 2009)

love it


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

Magnifique la roue multicolores, quel artiste (regardez ses autres oeuvres) :love:.


----------



## link.javaux (22 Juin 2009)

me faut cette barre de menu


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Juin 2009)

J'avais vu ce shot hier, c'est clair que c'est superbe mais faudra attendre un petit peu pour une release :



> Yes this is mac os x leopard.  Everything in this shot is usable and active.  Theme is still wip and needs some permissions for release so for now, no release but hopefully I can get one out for you guys.  The right side of the menubar probably brings out questions.  That part is geektool since leopard cannot extend the menubar down further.  If you have any more questions, feel free to ask here or on deviantart.  Thanks.


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2009)

Pas la peine de citer l'auteur ... 

*Bubble Bay*




*Firey Fox*


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Juin 2009)

Toujours aussi talentueux DL


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (23 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

Bonjour ,

Pour faire des Pochettes de DVD en icônes .
Voici l'Article ou il y a aussi le lien de téléchargement et c'est *ICI* . (application gratuite)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Juin 2009)

Pour les preview de vos desk


----------



## wath68 (24 Juin 2009)

MDR le FinderPot !

Je pense qu'on va le voir très bientôt dans la rubrique "Nos desktops"


----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Juin 2009)

Super originale cette icône j'ai bien rigolé en la voyant :bebe:

---------- Post added at 23h54 ---------- Previous post was at 22h20 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Magnifique :love: merci pour tout Darkn3xx


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)




----------



## wath68 (26 Juin 2009)

Magnifique pack de fonds Apple


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Hommage


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Juin 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (27 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


>



ou as tu trouvé ceci ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Juin 2009)

Sur MacThemes :*ici*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

:king:


----------



## MacFanatic (30 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Superbe ! :love:

Darkn3xx aussi ! Super trouvailles les gars ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------

Dans le même genre pour ceux que ça intéresse :


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Kukana (1 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Besoin de fraîcheur !


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Dis tu peux en laisser pour les autres ? 

, magnifique merci.


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Juillet 2009)

J'avoue j'ai un peu craqué sur la taille du post


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2009)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)




----------



## wath68 (8 Juillet 2009)

Pour les fans de comics, et de Marvel en particulier :









Rendez-vous sur MARVEL.COM (inscription obligatoire),
il y en a encore pas mal d'autres en résolution 1680x1050 maxi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)




----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2009)

Tiens Corentin, cadeau :

Mac Abstract by Tumb


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)

Merci :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)

Non c'est pour moi , c'est un vieux de notre ami Tumb 

Du nouveau chez Max Rudberg


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Maccara (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (10 Juillet 2009)

Superbe les trois derniers posts, je vous aime :love:


----------



## link.javaux (12 Juillet 2009)

une ligne du temps/calendrier du mois sur votre bureau

http://www.machinecodex.com/dateline/index.php


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Flash Gordon (12 Juillet 2009)

Toujours aussi magnifiques tes propositions de fonds d'écran Coco, et merci à toi Darkn3xx pour la demoiselle.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

Merci .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)




----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2009)

Hellow =)

Comment faire pour appliquer les pointeurs de souris présentés par C0rentin?

J'ai cherché sur le forum, et les rares logiciels que j'ai trouvés sont dépassés ou payants 

*EDIT:* C'est bon, j'ai trouvé la bonne version sur MacUpdate par ici.

Lien direct


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)




----------



## wath68 (14 Juillet 2009)

Little BIG Folders, A Knitted Os X Folder Replacement, 22 icons.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Maccara (15 Juillet 2009)

Un thème bowtie qui porte bien son nom...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

Parfait adopté (pas de coups de coeur pour aujourd'hui, grève :rateau .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

T'es plus en grève ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Tu voulais dire 





?


----------



## wath68 (17 Juillet 2009)

me likey !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Oui mais ma preview est plus grande 
(C'est surtout car j'ai pas retrouvé la même taille que toi ).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

32 pixels de bonheur


----------



## link.javaux (19 Juillet 2009)

Simple Wall


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

:love:


----------



## wath68 (22 Juillet 2009)

Les wallpapers, ici : http://mikworks.com/originalwork/twilight/


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Pas mal du tout et reposant !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)




----------



## str8 (25 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)




----------



## CatFauve (26 Juillet 2009)

Je l'utilise, je l'aime, je le poste.



​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Site de Fonds d'écran : Social Wallpapering


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)




----------



## wath68 (27 Juillet 2009)

4 Pack d'icônes High Tech (4 couleurs) :


















http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16797677


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Hanged.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (29 Juillet 2009)

Mon coup de coeur.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Du nouveau chez Lanham


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (30 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



celle là je l'aime beaucoup .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)




----------



## wath68 (31 Juillet 2009)

Desktopography 2009


----------



## juju1403 (31 Juillet 2009)

pour de belles images de fond d'écran 
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html

tous les jours une nouvelle image
mon fond d'écran au boulot c'est celle du *2009 May 20:  Above Earth Fixing Hubble*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Raaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)




----------



## pierre22 (1 Août 2009)

Sourire du ciel


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

Amusant   .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

Une nouvelle interface pour Ecoute :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Très sympa tes derniers coups de coeur , merci C0rentin .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

De rien et merci .


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2009)

Raph ...


----------



## Î©mega (5 Août 2009)

http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/081225050545_97064415.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

L'enfance


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2009)

Pas mal de fonds d'écran intéressants sur Digital Blasphemy


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Très Appleesque


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très Appleesque



Surtout très Etiennesque  .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (6 Août 2009)

Wow le premier est terrible ! Adopté.
 cinq you

Edit : je rajoute un lien vers le site de l'auteur, pour une résolution plus grande du fond,
car sur Flckr ce n'est que du 1024x575
http://patrickyan.net/thoughts/china/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h43 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Magnifique les deux derniers coups de Coeur  (Wath et C0rentin).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

T'as de beaux yeux tu sais ...





T'as un beau cheval tu sais ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

Un thème pour changer


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

Pour les chanceux qui ont un Mac Pro ou pas .


----------



## bou-cup (8 Août 2009)

Et pour ceux qui ont un MacBook Pro : http://fc07.deviantart.com/fs44/f/2009/087/7/7/MacBook_Pro_by_tomricci.png





Edit : Et dans sa galerie, y en a pour tous le monde : http://tomricci.deviantart.com/gallery/#Apple-Products


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

:love:


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2009)

Tout ces sets d'icônes pour l'iPhone sont vraiment très jolis.
Ça donnerait presque envie d'en acheter un.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Tu peux toujours un iPod Touch


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2009)

Pour les fans de Star Wars :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Très sympa de me suivre Wath 

Magnifique le dernier :love:.


----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2009)

J'vais pas te laisser tout seul non plus lol

Oui c'est vrai, le dernier est excellent.

Un autre que je trouve magnifique :


----------



## link.javaux (10 Août 2009)

Encore 14 heures pour s'inscrire gratuitement sur vladstudio pour 3 mois


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Aaah Paris :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

:love: :love:


----------



## arno1x (11 Août 2009)

http://ether.deviantart.com/art/widescreen-pack-12-90409241


----------



## wath68 (12 Août 2009)

Que la force soit avec vous ...










*Projet Gaia 09*



D'autres fonds et des icônes sur http://www.gaia09.us







*Des icônes ColorFlow à gogo*





*ici*, *ici* et *là*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

:love:


----------



## wath68 (12 Août 2009)

wow il est excellent celui-là


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

Sympa :love:.


----------



## wath68 (12 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

Sympa .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

Des nouvelles d'Ether :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

Egalement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (14 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)




----------



## Damze (14 Août 2009)

Un superbe fond d'écran de CG Girls, dommage que la fille n'existe pas en réel  (nono je ne suis pas amoureux )


----------



## bou-cup (14 Août 2009)

Damze a dit:


> Un superbe fond d'écran de CG Girls, dommage que la fille n'existe pas en réel  (nono je ne suis pas amoureux )



Bein alors il est où ce fond d'écran SG ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)




----------



## Damze (15 Août 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> Bein alors il est où ce fond d'écran SG ?



Ba normalement ça devait l'afficher :s petit bug ^^'


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Tu ne l'as pas en plus haute résolution ?


----------



## Damze (15 Août 2009)

si si biensûr ^^


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Merci bien .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Un Dock ça faisait longtemps :love:


----------



## Voigt-kampf (17 Août 2009)

j'adores 
D'autres exemples ici.
A l'origine, je suis tombé dessus par hasard en parcourant ce joli petit blog


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (19 Août 2009)

Quoi d'neuf? Dock


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2009)

Pour changer un peu, un (joli) économiseur d'écran :


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (21 Août 2009)

Demain c'est ramadan


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)




----------



## CERDAN (23 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Sympa celui-là


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Miam


----------



## Î©mega (23 Août 2009)

Icones *iPhoto* : http://cgink.deviantart.com/art/Optical-Zoom-90532279

Icones *Safari* : http://imko.deviantart.com/art/safari-icon-png-114177903

Un *pack* d'icones : http://jaziel.deviantart.com/art/Antares-52697574

Icones* PhotoShop* : http://vathanx.deviantart.com/art/Metal-Photoshop-CS3-59926364

Icones du *Finder* : http://tykee.deviantart.com/art/Real-Apple-Icon-121500079

Icones *d'iCal *: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ICal_Mac.png

Icones *d'iCal 2* : http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:App-empty_Mac.png

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2009)

*iSphera - by Laurent Baumann & iconblock*

Des icônes pour vos dossiers :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2009)

*Snow Leopard by VladStudio*







et la version "Horloge"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2009)




----------



## Î©mega (29 Août 2009)

Merci Wath impeccable !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (30 Août 2009)

Pour ceux qui aime Zelda Majora's Mask

Aucune idée d'où il peut venir seulement, on me la filé sur un autre forum...
Fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2009)

wow il est terrible celui-ci !

Je me demande quelles icônes iraient bien avec ce fond d'écran.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

Je sais pas mais avec ton bon goût tu trouveras 
Sinon j'oubliais


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (2 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Fìx (4 Septembre 2009)

Terrible c'ui là non? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Non :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Pain d'Epice (5 Septembre 2009)

Pour ce qui aime les images spatial (étoiles, galaxie,...); je conseil tous simplement d'aller sur le site de la NASA:
=> http://www.nasaimages.org/

En cherchant bien, on trouve de son bonheur.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (5 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



cool.....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Classic 2.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2009)

Tout ça me fait penser qu'en ce moment j'utilise des photos d'un flickr comme wall.

Celle-ci





et surtout celle la à vrai dire


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (12 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2009)

100 icônes dans le style iPhone.

Flurry System - by The Iconfactory


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)




----------



## bou-cup (17 Septembre 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (17 Septembre 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs50/i/2009/256/3/5/MacDesk_by_xazac87.png[IMG][/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> sympa


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2009)

17 très jolies icônes pour Safari (Vintage, Airport, RSS, ...)


----------



## Céréal Killa (17 Septembre 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


>



EXCELLENT!!!! .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)




----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> 100 icônes dans le style iPhone.
> 
> Flurry System - by The Iconfactory




Comme souvent dans ce genre d'exercice de réinterprétation, je trouve l'icône Finder assez peu réussi


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi. C'est pour ça que je ne l'utilise pas.
D'ailleurs j'ai toujours trouvé l'icône de base du Finder affreuse.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2009)

pourquoi cela me fait penser à Mika et Slimmy ?











---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h52 ----------

*Flurry Extras by The Iconfactory*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2009)




----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2009)

très chouette ce fond, C0c0  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)




----------



## dav1203 (21 Septembre 2009)

Mon mien  (je cherche des idées de custom  )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2009)

wow il est excellent celui-là.

 Merci.


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2009)

ça m'arrive de trouver des choses pas mal sur flickr, bon évidemment il faut que les auteurs mettent les photos en grand mais parfois ... 

par exemple chez futurancient


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2009)

Excellent.
Vivement une version pour Ecoute.


----------



## link.javaux (27 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Excellent.
> Vivement une version pour Ecoute.



tu peux faire la conversion toi-même, je sais plus ou c'était marqué mais c'était pas trop compliqué


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## scherel (27 Septembre 2009)

magnifique marie....

merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2009)

J'adore, surtout le lion qui m'a bien fait marrer.


----------



## magoule (29 Septembre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> une ligne du temps/calendrier du mois sur votre bureau
> 
> http://www.machinecodex.com/dateline/index.php



Bonjour,

DateLine c'est très bien, mais comment le désintaller ? et comment enlever ce calendrier de mon écran ?


----------



## Any (29 Septembre 2009)

app cleaner ^^tu le lance tu vas dans autre et tu desinstalle

ps: enfin tu cherches il est peut être dans application le mieux tu le drag n drop sur app cleaner et il fait le reste xD


----------



## Maccara (29 Septembre 2009)

De la pomme dans tous ses états (35 fonds d'écran Apple).


----------



## magoule (29 Septembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> app cleaner ^^tu le lance tu vas dans autre et tu desinstalle
> 
> ps: enfin tu cherches il est peut être dans application le mieux tu le drag n drop sur app cleaner et il fait le reste xD



C''est bien sûr ce que j'avais fait mais le calendrier s'affichait quand même et la corbeille refusait de se vider.

Onyx a solutionné cela, enfin je crois...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Maccara (30 Septembre 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2009)

*Refresh Snow Leopard by Dave Brasgalla*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Maccara (1 Octobre 2009)

80 icônes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (2 Octobre 2009)

magoule a dit:


> C''est bien sûr ce que j'avais fait mais le calendrier s'affichait quand même et la corbeille refusait de se vider.
> 
> Onyx a solutionné cela, enfin je crois...



suffisait de faire clique gauche sur la ligne et "Quit"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (3 Octobre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



c'est quoi ?


----------



## magoule (3 Octobre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> suffisait de faire clique gauche sur la ligne et "Quit"



Trop tard, mais merci quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Elesthor (4 Octobre 2009)

Woaw quelle icone! Elle est superbement détaillée (après faut réussir à l'intégrer correctement avec ses semblables...)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2009)

Pour changer un peu des fonds d'écran et des icônes, un thème pour Growl vraiment extra.

C'est celui que j'utilise actuellement (voir mon desk' dans ma signature).
Couplé avec iTunes c'est du plus bel effet. La pochette scrolle de droite à gauche au changement de morceau.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (6 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Elesthor (6 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Maccara (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2009)

_dans un style plus "abstrait"... _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Î©mega (15 Octobre 2009)

Waouuuh vraiment classe celui là !! :rateau:


----------



## link.javaux (16 Octobre 2009)

Silent Night for iTunes 9


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (17 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Ludo67 (17 Octobre 2009)

Histoire d'avoir une petite pensée à un photographe hors paire mort cette année, Willy Ronis:

Quelques photo à piquer si ça vous tente


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (20 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (21 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bou-cup (22 Octobre 2009)

Et :





qui je trouve colle vachement bien avec le temps qu'il fait en ce moment !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Flash Gordon (23 Octobre 2009)

Wouaw corentin merci encore pour tous ces fonds d'écrans qui me permettent de m'évader le temps d'une prévisualisation RAM.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2009)

*Tropical Paradise Widescreen by Nova28*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)




----------



## jujusous3 (25 Octobre 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Wouaw corentin merci encore pour tous ces fonds d'écrans qui me permettent de m'évader le temps d'une prévisualisation RAM.




Tape "interfacelift" sur google, et met le site dans tes favoris...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Je fais un effort de présentation au moins


----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2009)

*by Samuel Larsson*




Resolutions:
1920x1200px
1680x1050px
1440x900px
1280x1024px
1280x800px
1024x768px
iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Dans le même genre


----------



## Pil (25 Octobre 2009)




----------



## bou-cup (25 Octobre 2009)

Un Snow Leopard vraiment sympa 





Et voilà toute sa série de mini Snow Léo : http://tiffanyanddave.deviantart.com/gallery/#Top-Snow-Leopard-Photos


----------



## wath68 (26 Octobre 2009)

De petites planètes bien sympatoches





*+*





*+*





*+*

J'adore celui-ci, un peu dans le style de Jamie Hewlett (Gorillaz, Tank Girl,...)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Maccara (26 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Macounette (28 Octobre 2009)

Si vous aimez le noir & blanc... zyeutez le portfolio d'Andri Elfarsson (Flickr) :love:
Un petit aperçu ci-dessous:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2009)

*Stratosphere Brother V.Large by Matt B.*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2009)

*Back To Space by Patrick Monkel*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (3 Novembre 2009)

*Perspective by Syfo*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Snow Leo CoverSutra Mod.


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Novembre 2009)

Sympa pour les possesseurs du nouvel iMac


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (12 Novembre 2009)

Mon nouvel écran de veille


----------



## wath68 (13 Novembre 2009)

Sortie de Anooki 5.2.
L'écran de veille est maintenant compatible avec Snow Leopard

http://www.anooki.com/

Edit : ha bah chez moi ça rame grave, on se croirait vraiment sur w......


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2009)

Un thème classieux pour Bowtie :


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)




----------



## itako (21 Novembre 2009)

N'empéche que moi j'aimerais toujours avoir les Flying Toasters en screensaver ...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Novembre 2009)

Alone today  TE2YA.


----------



## itako (22 Novembre 2009)

raaa putin







http://www.mediafire.com/?tyzdlg2d2mz


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

Vivement Janvier que je l'achète :love:.

Merci misteur C0rentin !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2009)

J'viens de tomber sur ce site de Wallpaper... j'sais pas si vous connaissiez!... C'est assez fourni on dirait!  (et bien foutu aussi! On peut redimensionner automatiquement les fonds d'écrans prposés à la taille de notre écran!  )


----------



## wath68 (27 Novembre 2009)

Ha cool, merci, ça a l'air bien.

Je viens d'ailleurs de trouver mon prochain


----------



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2009)

Hé oui.... une nouvelle ère s'ouvre à toi grâce à moi.... Mais j't'en prie, ne me remercie pas!


----------



## wath68 (27 Novembre 2009)

Il y en a vraiment de très chouettes, mais dommage, pas tous en HD.

Et comme par hasard, celui qui m'intéresse ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2009)

Ah ouais, étrange! 

Sinon c'est vrai que moi aussi j'suis bloqué par le fait qu'il n'y ai qu'assez peu de grand formats.... 

Mais c'est sûrement un site à en devenir parce qu'il est vraiment bien foutu! Le coup du redimensionnement (auto ou manuel_ [ce dernier étant encore plus intéressant je trouve]_) est vraiment bien pensé! [et bien fait!]

J'vois marqué "béta" dans leur logo, sûrement qu'il s'améliorera encore!


----------



## papy59 (27 Novembre 2009)

Quelques fonds d'écran sympas.....















 @+, papy59


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Novembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> raaa putin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca avait l'air sympatoche mais ça tourne pas sous SL


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (1 Décembre 2009)

Magnifique nouvelle fournée de fonds d'écran signé Psychopulse :
http://psychopulse.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

Thème Soliq.


----------



## Skyxcube (2 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Sortie de Anooki 5.2.
> L'écran de veille est maintenant compatible avec Snow Leopard
> 
> http://www.anooki.com/
> ...



C'est bizarre on ne parle nulle part sur le net d'une version 5.2 d'Anooki...


----------



## wath68 (2 Décembre 2009)

Si, ici :
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?v=wall&gid=52976657642


> *David Passegand* Chers amis macophiles, allelujah !
> L'écran de veille Anooki est enfin compatible Snow Leopard.
> C'est ici : http://www.anooki.com !


et quelques messages plus tard


> *David Passegand* ERRATUM !
> On le savait pourtant : jamais de mise en ligne le vendredi, c'est une règle !
> Anooki n'est finalement pas compatible Snow Leopard, trop de bugs.... soyez indulgent, pitié, patientez encore un peu...


----------



## koeklin (2 Décembre 2009)

A chaque règle, son exception pourtant : dois-je m'inquiéter parce qu'il marche très bien chez moi sous Snow Leopard ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2009)

Noël


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Maximouse (5 Décembre 2009)

OH Bryce Canyon, magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

:love:


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2009)

SeventhStreet


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Thème Nuala.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bon, vu qu'on n'arrête pas de me le demander, et vu que le lien donné quelques pages plus tôt ne fonctionne pas, je le reposte ici :


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, vu qu'on n'arrête pas de me le demander, et vu que le lien donné quelques pages plus tôt ne fonctionne pas, je le reposte ici :



Il marche pas chez moi... :sick:

















J'rigole!


----------



## Zibiolo (7 Décembre 2009)

Ben, chez moi, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... La page charge, charge, charge et j'ai un espace là où devrait se trouver le wall 

Si une bonne âme voulait bien me l'envoyer par mail, ce serait super !


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Ben, chez moi, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... La page charge, charge, charge et j'ai un espace là où devrait se trouver le wall
> 
> Si une bonne âme voulait bien me l'envoyer par mail, ce serait super !



C'est dingue ce truc!!! :mouais: Doit y avoir une malédiction avec ce wall, c'est pas possible! 



​

Si ça marche pas, t'as plus qu'à appeler un marabout ou un truc dans le genre!....


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bon, je l'ai mis sur ImageShack, en espérant que ...





Lol, sorry, je n'avais pas vu que Fix78 avait fait de même, avant moi.
Mais le mien n'est pas en 1280x800 :rateau:

Edit :


Fix78 a dit:


> C'est dingue ce truc!!! :mouais: Doit y avoir une malédiction avec ce wall, c'est pas possible!


Peut-être qu'elle ne veut que moi


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Edit :
> 
> Peut-être qu'elle ne veut que moi



Faut croire que non!  

En 2560x1600 :



​



N.B. : Pour sûr que c'est le même que le 1900x1200 px, grossièrement agrandi pour l'adapter à cette taille... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2009)

Je ne l'utiliserai pas, mais j'adore l'idée de bowtie intégré au fond d'écran


----------



## Zibiolo (7 Décembre 2009)

Yeeeeha !!! 

ça marche, dans tous maintenant... Va savoir ce qui n'allait pas ^^

Un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont uploader le wall et distribution de CdB pour ceux à qui je peux en donner 

Edit : bon ben, j'peux pas vous en donner visiblement, mais l'intention est là


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Maccara (11 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

2010.


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2009)

Excellent, j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2009)

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Fìx (17 Décembre 2009)

C'ui là il devrait faire des émules! 






Trouvé ICI par le plus grand des hasard!^^


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2009)

Je n'aime pas spécialement, mais je trouve l'idée sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Maccara (22 Décembre 2009)

Célébrer Noël en restant minimaliste.


----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

http://jk89.deviantart.com/art/Christmas-wallpapers-pack-2009-147710541


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

MÀJ Aqua Inspiriat.


----------



## kanak (1 Janvier 2010)

Je vais adorer ce topic, merci!

Et pour ne pas flooder:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Maccara (4 Janvier 2010)

Un joli jeu d'icônes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)




----------



## arno1x (11 Janvier 2010)

Corentin celui là j'aime...


----------



## Any (11 Janvier 2010)

Bon bin un petit site que j'apprécie particulièrement ^^ visiter lieu en entier il regorge de belle image mais il y a des truc qui ne serve a rien je suis d'accord xD

http://www.collthings.co.uk/


----------



## Maccara (13 Janvier 2010)

Et pour les amateurs de fonds d'écran minimalistes et réussis, c'est ici (déjà posté peut-être ?) : http://simpledesktops.com/browse/photos/


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)




----------



## wath68 (13 Janvier 2010)

Flurry Extra 2






Marilyn Monroe Stamp


----------



## hOlivier (14 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)




----------



## arno1x (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
pour ceux qui veulent avoir le dock caché, n'apparaissant plus au passage du curseur de la souris, voilà une petite application qui pourrait vous intéressez. Entre autre vous pouvez jouer avec la permutation d'applications ou path finder si vous avez etc...
bonne journée.
arno

http://www.old-jewel.com/dockgone/index.html


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (22 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (22 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Ralph_ (22 Janvier 2010)

superbe, j'ai cet apn et ça tombe a pic cet icone!


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2010)

Ha zut, j'ai le FZ28.
Va falloir que j'investisse 

Très jolie icône.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (25 Janvier 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)




----------



## wath68 (25 Janvier 2010)

J'en connais un à qui ça va surement plaire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

Sublime Wath , merci !
(Même si je sais que c'était destiné à C0rentin ).


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2010)

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/2143/sonic_boom!!.html


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Ah bon


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah bon



Tous les goûts sont dans la nature......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

C'était une blague .


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h28 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)




----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Février 2010)

facebook ...


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Sympa


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)




----------



## arno1x (7 Février 2010)

http://pixelgirlpresents.com/images/desktops/steve_lockton/british-museum-desktop.jpg


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h23 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h29 ----------


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h20 ----------

C'est la Saint Valentin bientôt :


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)




----------



## Cleveland (11 Février 2010)

Je n'ai pas réussi a l'installer ! Tu as fais comment Corentin ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

J'ai juste suivi les étapes ...


----------



## Cleveland (11 Février 2010)

J'ai rien compris , tu m'expliques stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Tu lis stp ?


----------



## Cleveland (11 Février 2010)

Je ne trouve pas "RANDOMSTUFF.default/"


----------



## wath68 (11 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)




----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)




----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2010)

GAIA :love::love::love:

Vivement la sortie du thème pour SL.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

C'est pas pour tout de suite ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)




----------



## Ralph_ (17 Février 2010)

ça sert à quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)




----------



## wath68 (19 Février 2010)

*Jukebox for Bowtie*

Pas vraiment un coup de coeur, je trouve ça plutôt laid, mais l'idée est très sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

C'est pire que laid .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)




----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2010)

WOW spectaculaire celui-ci !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)




----------



## Climaxxx (27 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un n'aurait-il pas une barre de menu noire transparente déjà faite?...


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Quelqu'un n'aurait-il pas une barre de menu noire transparente déjà faite?...



Noire ou transparente ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Février 2010)

Bonnnnnn j'y arrriiiiveee pas   
Quelqu'un sait ou on peut trouver ce wallpaper (je sais c'est une video sur la photo en realité) ?


----------



## Vijay (28 Février 2010)

Ça ne vient pas d'une vidéo mais ce sont des photos dans Aperture  Ça doit être trouvable on s'y met


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2010)

Il a a peut-être déjà été mis en coup de coeur, mais comme il me rappel ma jeunesse je le remets


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2010)




----------



## alloja (2 Mars 2010)




----------



## Climaxxx (3 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bonnnnnn j'y arrriiiiveee pas
> Quelqu'un sait ou on peut trouver ce wallpaper (je sais c'est une video sur la photo en realité) ?



Si tu trouves, fais moi savoir!  J'aime cette image!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)




----------



## arno1x (4 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bonnnnnn j'y arrriiiiveee pas
> Quelqu'un sait ou on peut trouver ce wallpaper (je sais c'est une video sur la photo en realité) ?



salut phil, peut être celle ci? ce n'est pas la même, mais elle n'est pas mal non plus.



http://fondecran.biz/fondecran/surf_eau/surf_eau_03.jpg


----------



## Vijay (4 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bonnnnnn j'y arrriiiiveee pas
> Quelqu'un sait ou on peut trouver ce wallpaper (je sais c'est une video sur la photo en realité) ?



Désolé phill j'avais ma petite idée mais cette photo à été récement remplacée par une autre dans la démo de Aperture. J'ai fouillé tous les iMac, MacBook, MacPro de l'Apple Store sans résultat mais pour ceux qui veulent j'ai trouvé la dernière en date!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)




----------



## Climaxxx (5 Mars 2010)

Dommage on y était presque


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2010)




----------



## Phil1982 (6 Mars 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Désolé phill j'avais ma petite idée mais cette photo à été récement remplacée par une autre dans la démo de Aperture. J'ai fouillé tous les iMac, MacBook, MacPro de l'Apple Store sans résultat mais pour ceux qui veulent j'ai trouvé la dernière en date!!


Merci beaucoup Viajay, en effet celle en date est parfaite aussi.. par contre tu peux la poster en HD stp ?
Et merci aussi a arno 
Bon je vais appeler Steve Jobs pour lui demander.. je vous tiens au courant..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)




----------



## Kevlar (6 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Viajay, en effet celle en date est parfaite aussi.. par contre tu peux la poster en HD stp ?
> Et merci aussi a arno
> Bon je vais appeler Steve Jobs pour lui demander.. je vous tiens au courant..



Regarde ceci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)




----------



## AppleGold (8 Mars 2010)




----------



## link.javaux (9 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



le lien marche plus et pas moyen de trouver sur DA, tu saurais pas l'uploader stp

:jap:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

J'ai pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (10 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## Vijay (12 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Viajay, en effet celle en date est parfaite aussi.. par contre tu peux la poster en HD stp ?
> Et merci aussi a arno
> Bon je vais appeler Steve Jobs pour lui demander.. je vous tiens au courant..


 

Comment ça en HD, il me semble que je l'ai posté avec la résolution maximum que j'ai récupéré sur les Macs de l'apple store. Je vais te la upper quelque part ce soir!!!

@ corentin: Trop beau cet arbre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (12 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (14 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


>



Jolie.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Je vais essayer cela, ça changera du gris...


----------



## Scalounet (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (16 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (19 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mars 2010)




----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2010)

*Spiral by antzen*




+

Un theme Bowtie incroyable


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (20 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (20 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2010)

Video du theme pour Bowtie que j'ai posté plus haut.
Regardez, c'est impressionnant.

http://www.vimeo.com/10309782


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## alloja (21 Mars 2010)

PS : quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle est la police employée pour le titre "PixeloPhilia" ? Je la recherche depuis longtemps. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Mars 2010)




----------



## tombom (21 Mars 2010)

alloja a dit:


> PS : quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle est la police employée pour le titre "PixeloPhilia" ? Je la recherche depuis longtemps. Merci d'avance.



il semblerait que ce soit ca... Dax OT-Medium

je l'ai fait via ce site qui est super ! : une capture d'ecran des deux mots dont tu voulais la police, et c'est joué



(je sais pas si ce lien marchera pour vous, vu que c'est fait a partir de la capture que j'ai posté : 
La
il semble que c'est ce qui ressemble le plus  )


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)




----------



## alloja (22 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> il semblerait que ce soit ca... Dax OT-Medium
> 
> je l'ai fait via ce site qui est super ! : une capture d'ecran des deux mots dont tu voulais la police, et c'est joué
> 
> ...



[HS]
C'est bien cette font-là, merci !
La capture ne fonctionne pas.
[/HS]

Bon, maintenant, revenons au sujet !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Mars 2010)




----------



## starck (24 Mars 2010)

Selection de wallpaper que je trouve vraiment superbe :love:

http://www.tutorart.com/index.php/30-amazing-desktop-wallpapers/


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (25 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

î :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mars 2010)

Mirage est enfin compatible SL


----------



## Aescleah (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mars 2010)

C0rentin vilain polisson va !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (28 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2010)

wow j'adore ! Merci pour la trouvaille.
Dommage pour la taille.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2010)

Blue Harmony


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



J'adore : Cela ne dénature pas Os x mais le rend plus joli .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Clair :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Fìx (6 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>





C0rentin a dit:


>



Si j'ai bien compris, la prochaine sera une "Panther", la suivante un "Jaguar", ensuite un "Puma"... etc etc?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Sûrement .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2010)

Trop beau, noir/rouge/blanc.
Si j'utilisais le dock, je le ferais pareil.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## wath68 (7 Avril 2010)

*Gran-Plateau by Kol*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Ils sont magnifiques !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (9 Avril 2010)




----------



## tombom (10 Avril 2010)

ca me fait etrangement penser a un fond d'ecran de windows lsd... mais je ne le trouve plus sur internet... (pourtant il est connu)...


----------



## Aescleah (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)




----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2010)

2001 L'odyssée de l'espace ... 20 ans plus tôt.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## starck (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## Paradise (15 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Très très beau COrentin Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

De rien


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Je l'ai effectivement vu, mais je trouve qu'on le voit pas des masses; le gros zavion !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

Jolie le fond.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)




----------



## EagleOne (22 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


>



Wahou c'est quoi ce truc?? Je veux le meme :rose::rose:


----------



## Aescleah (22 Avril 2010)

EagleOne a dit:


> Wahou c'est quoi ce truc?? Je veux le meme :rose::rose:



Il s'agit d'un thème pour Bowtie, qui affiche le morceau joué par itunes sur ton bureau.


----------



## EagleOne (22 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un thème pour Bowtie, qui affiche le morceau joué par itunes sur ton bureau.



Cool merci j'essaye ca en rentrant chez moi ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------


----------



## Aescleah (24 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Magnifique !


----------



## wath68 (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2010)

Regardez bien cette vidéo, je trouve ça sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## wath68 (2 Mai 2010)

MMMMMIAM j'aime.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2010)

On dirait chez moi actuellement....


----------



## Fìx (4 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> On dirait chez moi actuellement....



Chez toi?  T'habite La Faute-sur-Mer? 


Ça s'fait pas... Pardon! :rose:


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Chez toi?  T'habite La Faute-sur-Mer?
> 
> 
> Ça s'fait pas... Pardon! :rose:






Non pourquoi, y a eu des problèmes d'eau là-haut ? ...........:rose:


----------



## wath68 (4 Mai 2010)

> We're currently working on Ecoute 1.4 which should implement a new way to navigate into your music! Stay tuned!


http://www.ecouteapp.com/

J'impatiente, j'impatiente, j'impatiente.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (4 Mai 2010)

je suppose que le lien existe déjà, mais bon, c'est peut-être interessant de le remettre..... de superbes fonds d'écrans ici....http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1&ei=vXHgS6CNK8fe-Qbv1IibBw


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2010)

Les miens n'y sont pas !... 

:modo: :style:


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> je suppose que le lien existe déjà, mais bon, c'est peut-être interessant de le remettre..... de superbes fonds d'écrans ici....http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1&ei=vXHgS6CNK8fe-Qbv1IibBw



De ce que je vois, y'a quasi que des gonzesses à moitié à à oilpé... 
Ok, elles sont pas dégueux


----------



## Scalounet (4 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Les miens n'y sont pas !...
> 
> :modo: :style:



ce qui veut donc dire que les tiens ne sont pas beaux !! :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------




Aescleah a dit:


> De ce que je vois, y'a quasi que des gonzesses à moitié à à oilpé...
> Ok, elles sont pas dégueux



ça change des fonds de type Lego et autres trucs du genre, tu trouves pas ?  

bon, y en d'autres de superbes quand même


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2010)

:feuquiou:


----------



## Scalounet (5 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> :feuquiou:



malpoli


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## wath68 (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## hOlivier (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## Kukana (9 Mai 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> photo



Ya pas possibilité de les avoir en grande résolution?


----------



## hOlivier (9 Mai 2010)

Kukana a dit:


> Ya pas possibilité de les avoir en grande résolution?



Sur flickr c'est pas trop top. Clique sur le bouton + (la loupe) au dessus de l'image, normalement il y a une résolution suffisante, même si pas exeptionnellement haute. (la première image passe pour un écran 1440x900, mais plus haut ça risque d'être moche).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------









---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h00 ----------


----------



## wath68 (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Magnifique les icônes Adobe .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## wath68 (13 Mai 2010)

C'est beau, la nature


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h18 ----------


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2010)

Paradisiaque !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)




----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> 2001 L'odyssée de l'espace ... 20 ans plus tôt.



:rose: :rose:


----------



## wath68 (15 Mai 2010)

lol ton ancêtre, peut-être ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h21 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h27 ----------





:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)




----------



## wath68 (19 Mai 2010)

Pour tous les fans, un fond spécial GeekTool,
avec les codes inclus.
Le tout, à télécharger ici : http://www.seventhstreetstudio.com/downloads/208/geektool-wallpaper-customize-it-yourself


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

C'est surchargé


----------



## wath68 (19 Mai 2010)

lol oui, je n'aime pas du tout.
Je ne savais pas trop où le poster.
Il faudrait une rubrique "les trucs qu'on n'aime pas mais qui pourrait intéresser d'autres."


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

bah tout ce que je mets ici n'est pas sur mon disque dur ...


----------



## scherel (19 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> bah tout ce que je mets ici n'est pas sur mon disque dur ...



Heureusement, sinon il serait plein


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)




----------



## itako (20 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> bah tout ce que je mets ici n'est pas sur mon disque dur ...




Je dois dire que là je me sens enfin rassuré ..  pfou !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)




----------



## wath68 (21 Mai 2010)

J'en connais un qui va être content ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Magnifique , cela ira parfaitement à mon iPad :love:.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> PHOTO


Magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> J'en connais un qui va être content ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Aescleah: Ou comment rendre la mise en veille du mac plus confortable...Désolé fallait que je la fasse, bon je sors maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

C'est vrai qu'Adobe s'endort un peu  .


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2010)

Haaaaaa nostalgie

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

À l'ancienne .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (29 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)




----------



## Maximouse (29 Mai 2010)

Sympa les docks, mais moi je voudrais simplement récupérer les indicateurs.
Est-ce possible avec un conteneur CandyBar de récupérer les éléments séparément?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Oui


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (31 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Gradient .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (1 Juin 2010)




----------



## Paradise (1 Juin 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


>



Magnifique merci à toi pour ton coup de coeur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)




----------



## wath68 (2 Juin 2010)

Ha excellent.
Il commence à y avoir de plus en plus de thèmes pour Ecoute, c'est cool.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (6 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (6 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Petit coup de coeur

Simple Desktops


----------



## wath68 (6 Juin 2010)

Petit coup de coeur ???  

Halavache, j'adore.
Direct dans les favoris.
Mon prochain fond viendra de là, ça c'est certain.

 Excellente trouvaille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Comme quoi il faut pas 36 000 effets et filtres dans Photoshop pour arriver à quelque chose de bien .


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (9 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## Zibiolo (12 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Petit coup de coeur
> 
> Simple Desktops



Super lien! J'adore! J'peux pas de CdBer mais l'envie y est


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## Fìx (13 Juin 2010)

Huuum......  




(il va croire que j'le persécute le pauvre Aescleah! :rose:  )​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Boarf il était 14H30 du matin .


----------



## iMacounet (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## wath68 (13 Juin 2010)

(Versions iPhone et iPad disponibles aussi)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## iMacounet (13 Juin 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> (Versions iPhone et iPad disponibles aussi)



Bien.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (14 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Boarf il était 14H30 du matin .



Oui je n'étais pas encore bien réveillé...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Juin 2010)

Décalage horaire +20H de la Pologne oblige


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)




----------



## Nûmenor (14 Juin 2010)

Mac OS X.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

?


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2010)

Oubliez DeviantArt et autres InterfaceLIFT ...
*ENJOY !*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Il est horrible ce site .


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2010)

Ha bon ?
Moi je trouve qu'il y a énormément de fonds, pas vus sur d'autres sites,
et que c'est bien classé.

Ça me suffit.


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2010)

Mouais, ça a l'air quand même assez réservé aux possesseurs d'ordinateurs dont l'écran a une résolution ridiculeusement petite!  À quoi sert ce site pour tous ceux ayant de VRAIS ordinateurs aux résolutions COLOSSALES, à la hauteur de leur personnalité et de leur personne?  


Nan sans dec', tout ça pour dire que les tailles sont pas énormes et que, personnellement, il m'sert à pas grand chose! :sick: (même si j'avoue que certains m'auraient beaucoup plu!:love: )


EDIT :


Oupsss!!! J'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait filtrer selon sa résolution! :rateau: Désolé! :rose: :d ... Et merci du coup!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (16 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)




----------



## Sylow (17 Juin 2010)

J'adore vraiment ! Par contre ma version d'essaie est finit, 10euros ! Je vais craquer je pense.
Voila ce que ca donne avec moi.


----------



## bou-cup (17 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> J'adore vraiment ! Par contre ma version d'essaie est finit, 10euros ! Je vais craquer je pense.
> Voila ce que ca donne avec moi.



Qu'est ce que c'est stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

crystalclear interface je suppose...Y a le .dmg sur son desktop.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

On n'y voit pas grand chose


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)




----------



## Darkfire (19 Juin 2010)

@C0rentin

Très joli wall !

[Edit : Avais demandé un lien pour le wall, mais il suffisait de cliquer... ]


----------



## hOlivier (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Wow , ce dock me donne envie de refaire de la custo , mais cela ralentit trop la machine .

http://manuee.deviantart.com/art/enQuadred-168409277?q=1&qo=1


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Faut vraiment avoir un coucou pour dire ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Pas forcement , regarde les effets de l'os et d'exposé , c'est plus lent qu'avant .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

CandyBar ça bouffe pas de ressources, ça change juste les fichiers ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> J'adore vraiment ! Par contre ma version d'essaie est finit, 10euros ! Je vais craquer je pense.
> Voila ce que ca donne avec moi.



Il y a Afloat qui me semble-t-il est gratuit et fait le même genre de choses


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2010)




----------



## Sylow (23 Juin 2010)

Corentin tu gagnes combien de smiles à chaque post ici ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Corentin tu gagnes combien de smiles à chaque post ici ?



T'inquiète il les refile


----------



## Aescleah (24 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Corentin tu gagnes combien de smiles à chaque post ici ?



Trop peu


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Sympa , si on enlève que safari 5 bouffe bien trop de ram (700mo pour 20 onglets ouverts , dont un en vidéo).

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/?order=13&offset=24#/d2skfsb


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Tu as souvent 20 onglets d'ouverts ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (1 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



j'le r'connais, c'est R. Domenech quand il était plus jeune, il jouait contre l'équipe de Trifouilly les oies près de Vesoul !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Exactement et au premier plan Zidane .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (1 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Exactement et au premier plan Zidane .



Mais noooonnnnn ! c'est Barthez ! 

RÔOOOHHH !  qu'il est nul lui !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (2 Juillet 2010)




----------



## wath68 (2 Juillet 2010)

En voilà un joli dock, avec de magnifiques icônes 3D.
La classe.


----------



## wath68 (2 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (3 Juillet 2010)




----------



## hOlivier (3 Juillet 2010)

Pour les petits écrans... enfin les pas très grands quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

Sympa.


----------



## starck (6 Juillet 2010)

http://georgeharrison.deviantart.com/art/Distant-149354118.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (8 Juillet 2010)




----------



## scherel (8 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


>



Joli ! 
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)




----------



## wath68 (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Tu as trop chaud ?


----------



## Aescleah (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (12 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (12 Juillet 2010)

petit thème Bowtie du plus bel effet !

http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16802736


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)




----------



## wath68 (12 Juillet 2010)

Pas certain s'il a déjà été posté ou pas ...

Compatible Snow Leopard.


----------



## Average Joe (12 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Hier, j'ai installé via le Terminal une fonctionnalité permettant l'effet X-Ray des icônes pour "voir ce qu'il y a dedans" en utilisant le Quicklook. Il faut taper :
defaults_write_com.apple.finder_QLEnableXRayFolders_1
(les _ sont les espaces)


----------



## Scalounet (12 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



comment fais t'on pour avoir ce truc ?


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Fìx (13 Juillet 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> comment fais t'on pour avoir ce truc ?



J'pense que ce n'est qu'une image à insérer pour le dossier "Maison" via les options de présentation (cmd+j) et en la choisissant >> Arrière Plan >> Image >> ...jpg

Mais ça doit obliger à garder une taille de fenêtre et d'icônes très précises pour que ça conserve cet aspect...


----------



## Scalounet (13 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'pense que ce n'est qu'une image à insérer pour le dossier "Maison" via les options de présentation (cmd+j) et en la choisissant >> Arrière Plan >> Image >> ...jpg
> 
> Mais ça doit obliger à garder une taille de fenêtre et d'icônes très précises pour que ça conserve cet aspect...



ok, merci Fix, je vais regarder ça pour voir si ça donne quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (14 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Amazing :love:.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Juillet 2010)




----------



## wath68 (15 Juillet 2010)

Joli celui-ci.
I like.

Merci pour la découverte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------

Il y a un fana de rose/purpre ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (16 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (17 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Tom_Sg (18 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Tu le choppes comment ça ?? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Oh merde j'avais pas vu que c'était pas encore en ligne désolé


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

url=http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/macutilities/#/d2ud9le]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)




----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2010)

Très sympa ce fil... Bon en même temps je change de fond d'écran toutes les deux minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## hOlivier (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)




----------



## wath68 (31 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)

Woah c'est de l'art :love:.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)




----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2010)

Dès la sortie de Gaia10, je remet le Dock.
C'est splendide, je trouve.


----------



## Bliim (2 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Dès la sortie de Gaia10, je remet le Dock.
> C'est splendide, je trouve.



C'est magnifique O_O !


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2010)

Juste un petit post pour signaler que mon écran de veille favori est maintenant compatible avec Snow Leopard.
Et prochainement la version 3 (Stage 3), avec plus d'animations encore.

*The HAL Project Screensaver*



Et il se trouve ici : http://est1985.de/hal9000/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

J'attends Gaia avec impatience (c'est d'ailleurs le nom de mon chat)


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (5 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)

Original .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (9 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (11 Août 2010)




----------



## Average Joe (11 Août 2010)

Le fond d'écran de Aescleah me rappelle la pochette de ce maxi des Cocteau Twins : celle de _Love's Easy Tears_ :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)




----------



## wath68 (12 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (14 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)




----------



## Average Joe (15 Août 2010)

Corentin, tu es drôlement matinal aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

Il faut


----------



## Aescleah (15 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Un truc sympa à tester.


----------



## wath68 (17 Août 2010)

C'est joli mais euh... c'est quoi ? 

Le lien emmène sur une page du forum Gaia mais je ne vois rien à tester.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Tu dois télécharger un fichier joint. C'est une sorte d'application à la sauce Gaia qui permet de se connecter aux différents sites web. Inutile je te l'accorde mais j'aime bien.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (17 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (18 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)




----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2010)

C'est splendide.
Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas le télécharger.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)




----------



## wath68 (20 Août 2010)

OMG, il est encore plus laid que le précédent


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Je trouve ça marrant .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2010)




----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2010)

J'adore, très joli ... dommage qu'il y a la signature.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> J'adore, très joli ... dommage qu'il y a la signature.



En effet... Je suis d'ailleurs en train de l'enlever


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

Un coup d'outil tampon et c'est bon hein


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)




----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2010)

Funny


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Wow pas mal :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (25 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)




----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2010)

De l'inspiration à piocher ici : http://digitalvanity.me/

J'aime beaucoup celui-ci.
D'ailleurs je vais faucher le fond, ça peut toujours servir.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (27 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> De l'inspiration à piocher ici : http://digitalvanity.me/
> 
> J'aime beaucoup celui-ci.
> D'ailleurs je vais faucher le fond, ça peut toujours servir.
> ...///



tu dis ça parce que t'es dedans !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

J'y pensais


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2010)

Z'êtes cons 

Ils m'ont fauché les trucs que j'avais sur DeviantArt, et ils ont foutus leur lien dans les comm'.

Tiens, d'ailleurs j'ai vu une capture trop drôle sur le site ; un skin mac pour windows, avec le dock et tout.
Y'a même la pomme dans la barre des menus.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)




----------



## Average Joe (27 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Wow, John Constable aurait aimé cette photo (au moins dans sa jeunesse, vers la fin de sa vie ses uvres étaient plus pâlichonnes). J'aime beaucoup aussi le "retro Aqua" façon Tiger. Où peut-on trouver une pomme en couleur pour remplacer la noire ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Ici.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)




----------



## Average Joe (29 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici.



Ben ça marche pas  Le dossier compressé est bien dans les téléchargements mais quand je tente de l'ouvrir la fenêtre clignote un dixième de seconde puis plus rien , je ne sais pas où il est passé.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Tu dois remplacer le fichier Sartfile.bin par celui que je t'ai donné.

Système/Bibliothèque/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Resources/


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (29 Août 2010)




----------



## Average Joe (30 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu dois remplacer le fichier Sartfile.bin par celui que je t'ai donné.


C'est-à-dire ? (le Sartfile.bin apparaît bien là où tu le dis mais il faudrait pouvoir l'ouvrir)


----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> C'est-à-dire ? (le Sartfile.bin apparaît bien là où tu le dis mais il faudrait pouvoir l'ouvrir)



Pour cela, tu dois utiliser ThemePark.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (30 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)




----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2010)




----------



## scherel (1 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


>



Ca fait peur tellement tu est nostalgique :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2010)

Ça m'a fait rire.
Je veux le même ordi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Average Joe (2 Septembre 2010)

Finalement j'ai renoncé à la pomme multicolore. Trop complexe pour moi et trop risqué selon certains :casse: Je garde l'anthracite


----------



## scherel (2 Septembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Finalement j'ai renoncé à la pomme multicolore. Trop complexe pour moi et trop risqué selon certains :casse: Je garde l'anthracite



Je peux aussi te promettre qu'il n'y a rien de compliqué, je suis sous Léopard et je remplace quasi toutes les semaines cette icône.

Il suffit juste de bien se renseigner avant et de pas faire de co****ies.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (3 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (6 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Magnifique !


----------



## wath68 (7 Septembre 2010)

*+ 2 autres*


----------



## Average Joe (7 Septembre 2010)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai désormais en fond d'écran la fameuse image de la NASA :


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Raté .


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (8 Septembre 2010)

Réponse blanche sur fond blanc, du pur Malévitch .
J'aimais bien . ..


Bon, au-delà de cela, 
le lien (qui aurait dû marcher) : http://design-milk.com/tag/designer-desktops/

En fait, j'ai compris le problème .
Mon précédent message était une image avec le lien, mais le site semble avoir des problèmes pour s'y connecter, du moins chez moi, donc rien ne s'affiche .

Mauvaise langue .


----------



## Aescleah (8 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2010)

Pas certain qu'il n'a pas déjà été posté celui-ci.

Dans le doute ...





Un site avec de jolis fonds d'écran artistiques :
http://kitsunenoir.com/category/the-desktop-wallpaper-project/

J'adore ceux-là














---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------

Et des wall'


----------



## hOlivier (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (12 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

Magnifique merci.


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2010)

Nou di Diou !!! 




Edit : Oops, j'avais pas vu, c'est du Ouindoze.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Quels cons d'avoir foutu un dock sous Windows .
Le thème en lui même est excellent par contre .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Assez déçu quand même comme je l'ai expliqué dans l'autre post.


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2010)

La corbeille fait vraiment tâche par rapport au reste


----------



## Scalounet (13 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> La corbeille fait vraiment tâche par rapport au reste



c'est vrai quelle est a chier !! 

oupssss sorry !


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2010)

Comme l'a dit Corentin, c'est vrai que les icônes sur la capture ne sont pas terribles (à part QuickTime).
Espérons qu'il y aura beaucoup de choix.
En même temps, je ne suis pas certain de vouloir changer mes icônes.

Ce qui m'intéresse le plus ce sont les fonds d'écran, et peut-être les thèmes.
À ce propos, les thèmes se modifieront comment ? ThemePark ?

Bah, moins d'une heure à attendre maintenant, on verra bien.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Ben comme je l'ai dit le thème pour Mac OS X n'est pas prêt donc bon .


----------



## Scalounet (13 Septembre 2010)

bon, ben, en attendant.... 

edit: me suis gouré !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Joli mais pas le bon sujet .


----------



## Scalounet (13 Septembre 2010)

quel nain je fais.. !  

voila ce que c'est d'avoir plein de fenêtres ouvertes !


----------



## Aescleah (13 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

C'est en ligne

Pas de thèmes mais des icônes, des fonds d'écran et un Dock (et y'a pas le caca).


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2010)

À part le fond Bamboo, il n'y a rien qui m'a tapé dans l'oeil.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Je trouve que les icône sont vraiment sympa, avec ce ton pastel.
On dirait un petit peu les oeuvres de Mattahan.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne j'ai désormais en fond d'écran la fameuse image de la NASA :



Superbe Fond d'écran tu pourrais pas donné le lien direct car la résolution ça le fais pas trop Merci d'avance


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

J'aime beaucoup, tout simple mais nickel !


----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2010)

A wallpaper series for Gaia 2010





Set 01
Set 02
Set 03
Set 04


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)




----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2010)

en tant que fille je ne peux que dire : ooooooooooooooooooooooh trop miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiignooooooooooooooooooon   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2010)

La suite ... avec la fameuse icône-kaka 
et celle pour Adium





Et le wall' que je préfère


----------



## Average Joe (14 Septembre 2010)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> Superbe Fond d'écran tu pourrais pas donné le lien direct car la résolution ça le fais pas trop Merci d'avance


Je l'ai trouvé *là*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Merci à toi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (16 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Alors moi je dis que ça :




ou ça :




combiné à ça :




ça peut être très très sympa


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Je le fais et je poste ça sur nos desk sous Os x .

EDIT : Pas de 1920x1080 :'(.


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Non, mais ça doit pouvoir se faire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Wow excellent.
Ça doit pouvoir le faire aussi avec le fond jeans.

Bon ben je ne suis vraiment pas doué pour les retouches 

1920x1080


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Ouah cool merci !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2010)

Bientôt ...




Question en passant : quelqu'un connaîtrait le nom du dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Ça m'a l'ai du Dock Gaia 10 modifié


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça m'a l'ai du Dock Gaia 10 modifié


J'ai demandé à l'auteur et il m'a répondu que c'est Xwindows Dock 2.02 beta

 Je ne suis pas plus avancé.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

C'est pas ça ? Mais là c'est une version antérieure je crois.

Et puis quoi tu veux remettre le Dock traître ?


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2010)

Franchement, j'adore. On dirait une table basse en verre 
Et le set d'icônes :love:

Mais bon, comme je n'ai pas xwindowsmachin, la question est réglée.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Les ressources du Dock sont dans l'archive peut-être peux-tu essayer ?


----------



## Scalounet (19 Septembre 2010)

en même temps, tu peux aussi mettre le dock a part avec Geektool et cloquer les icones que tu veux dessus ! 

oui je sais, c'est facile !


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les ressources du Dock sont dans l'archive peut-être peux-tu essayer ?


Chuis con loll
Le dock XWindows est sur le site Gaia, je ne l'ai même pas vu pfff 
J'ai essayé mais bof, pas terrible.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Attend le Dock que tu veux est une autre version


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2010)

Non c'est celui-ci.
Il y en a deux dans l'archive : Gaia10 et Gaia10 Lite.
Celui de la capture c'est le premier.

Tiens, cadeau, une p'tite série de fonds comme tu les aimes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2010)

Et d'autres sur le site.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Sympa le dernier .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------


----------



## Aescleah (20 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (21 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Paradise (21 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


>





Alors merci beaucoup j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (23 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (24 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

Superbe .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (26 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (27 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (29 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Sylow (2 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



superbe ! Mais je n'arrive pas a l'installer...??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (4 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (4 Octobre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> superbe ! Mais je n'arrive pas a l'installer...??



logique, il n'existe pas encore ! 

c'est vrai qu'il est superbe comme ça itunes !


----------



## Mac_Motion (5 Octobre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> logique, il n'existe pas encore !
> 
> c'est vrai qu'il est superbe comme ça itunes !



Installé chez moi sans problème, en changeant juste le fichier "iTunes.rsrc"


----------



## Aescleah (5 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (5 Octobre 2010)

Mac_Motion a dit:


> Installé chez moi sans problème, en changeant juste le fichier "iTunes.rsrc"




merdum, quand C0rentin l'avait mis, il n'était pas encore dispo ! 


je serais vraiment intéressé de connaitre la manoeuvre, tu as changé quoi par quoi au juste ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2010)

Un joli wall calendrier, pour octobre





... et un autre pas calendrier, pour toute l'année


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (13 Octobre 2010)

Dommage, le fond n'est pas encore dispo.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2010)




----------



## maiwen (15 Octobre 2010)

deux qui ont attiré mon oeil 











ps : désolée, j'ai pas trouvé d'aperçus plus petits ...

oh et puis :





:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Ça faisait longtemps Maiwen , merci.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (19 Octobre 2010)

Des screensavers, pour changer un peu :









Une préférence pour celui-ci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Des screensavers, pour changer un peu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore la montre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Paradise (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci corentin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

Mais de rien !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Zibiolo (26 Octobre 2010)

Wath:

Superbe le dernier que tu as posté! 

Edit: peux toujours pas de CdBer mais bon, l'intention y est


----------



## wath68 (26 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (27 Octobre 2010)

Excellent le Flip Nano.
J'ai toujours voulu utiliser l'original, mais il est vraiment trop grand.
Là c'est parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2010)

2 réalisations de Psychopulse, pas encore dispo en fond d'écran ... mais bientôt.

J'adore le 2ème


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Flash Gordon (29 Octobre 2010)

Merci les gars nickel ces fonds !  Vous auriez pas un petit Apple simple glossi sous la main ?


----------



## blackmizou (29 Octobre 2010)

Pour supprimer les icones de disques sur le bureau :

Aller dans Finder, Preferences, Général puis décocher les choses que vous souhaitez ne pas voir apparaitre sur le bureau.


----------



## Fìx (29 Octobre 2010)

Décidemment, j'ai dû répondre à cette question une bonne 10aine de fois c'mois ci! :rateau: 


Ici : 





EDIT : Toast :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (30 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (2 Novembre 2010)

Quel hasard.
J'ai justement installé Vienna hier (NNW commençait à me gonfler).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (8 Novembre 2010)

Pour changer un peu, 2 scripts GeekTool pour récupérer la VDM la plus récente, ou une aléatoire.

La dernière VDM :

```
curl --silent http://feeds2.feedburner.com/viedemerde | grep -i "Aujourd'hui" | sed -n '1p;' | sed s/"<[^>]*>"/""/g | sed 's/&.*$//g'
```

Une VDM aléatoire :

```
curl --silent www.viedemerde.fr/aleatoire | grep -i "Aujourd'hui" | sed -n '3p;' | sed s/"<[^>]*>"/""/g | sed 's/\#.*$//g' | sed 's/&quot;/"/g'
```
Source : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/internet/vie-de-merde-1/

Installation rapide :
- DL le fichier (clic droit, enregistrer le fichier lié sous)
- supprimer l'extension .txt
- double-cliquer
- accepter

LastVDM
RandomVDM


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (8 Novembre 2010)

C'est ta conso du week-end ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2010)

Pas loin .


----------



## Rémi M (8 Novembre 2010)

De ta journée? Ça ferait trop prétentieux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Average Joe (9 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Celui-là le ferait bien avec ses parties sombres qui font bien ressortir le Dock en bas et les éventuels fichiers sauvegardés sur le bureau ailleurs.


----------



## wath68 (9 Novembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Celui-là le ferait bien avec ses parties sombres qui font bien ressortir le Dock en bas...


Ressortir le quoi ?


----------



## Scalounet (10 Novembre 2010)

Average Joe a dit:


> Celui-là le ferait bien avec ses parties sombres qui font bien ressortir le Dock en bas et les éventuels fichiers sauvegardés sur le bureau ailleurs.



ressortir les fichiers ou ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (10 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Fìx (12 Novembre 2010)

J'pensais le mettre dans le nouveau sujet de Wath, mais celui ci ne concerne que les fonds d'écran...

Donc, trouvé aujourd'hui, j'connaissais pas, et si vous non plus.... bah enjoy quoi! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2010)

Je crois que je vais me remettre à la custo d'icônes ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2010)

Supergirl by Psychopulse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (17 Novembre 2010)

*TunesArt*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (18 Novembre 2010)

Voodoo Chile


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2010)

Belle icône de Safari.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (22 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Rémi M (23 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Très jolie ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Je trouve aussi, magnifique photo .


----------



## Rémi M (23 Novembre 2010)

Tu as toujours de bons goûts


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Rémi M (24 Novembre 2010)

J'ai eu un vrai coup de coeur 

ou 

ou

ou encore


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (25 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Calderan (27 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour toutes ces bonnes idées messieurs, dames.
Que de belles choses dans ce fil. (Même si il y a un peu trop de paysage à mon goût ... mais les goûts et les couleurs, vous savez ce qu'on dit  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (28 Novembre 2010)

Soon ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Sylow (30 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Soon ...


 

:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (1 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

Magnifique le dernier :love:, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)




----------



## scherel (7 Décembre 2010)

@Corentin: J'ai pensé à toi en le voyant. Il est magnifique

http://cl.ly/3WHo


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

Merci de penser à moi pendant tes longues nuits d'hiver .


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2010)

C'est moi ou bien ça devient de plus en plus "Village People" ici ?


----------



## delabascka (7 Décembre 2010)

MacMadam a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur Libé cette petite merveille graphique
> C'est un économiseur d'écran qui donne la date et l'heure à la seconde près.
> 
> 
> ...




c'est vrai cette application est super, je l'avait mis sur mon ordi, mais j'en ai trouvé un autre qui est très bien c'est Electric Sheep.app je m'en lasse pas de le regarder. Delabascak


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2010)

J'adore.

Steampunk Storage - by David Lanham
Je rêve d'un set complet dans ce style, comme les Flurry


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Sylow (7 Décembre 2010)

In love du dernier screen. Si quelqu'un sait comment faire de son finder une biblio pour les films je suis preneur


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2010)

Il faut créer ses icônes soit même _(ou les trouver sur le net déjà faites ainsi, mais j'en doute. J'pense que les gens le font depuis une image de boîte vierge de DVD et y glissent l'affiche du film via Photoshop. Tout ceci doit sans doute être ensuite scripté via photoshop pour simplifier la tâche)_, les appliquer aux films et dans ce dossier vidéo, mettre l'image "étagères" en arrière plan (&#8984;+J) comme sur ta capture. (C0rentin en avait posté une dans le genre y'a un moment dans les coups de coeurs me semble t-il)


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2010)

Pour les boitiers DVD, utilise SlipCover
C'est ultra-rapide.
Plusieurs skins dispo : http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/icons/slipcover-icons-mac/

Ça donne ça chez moi.






Le fond pour le finder : http://www.deviantart.com/users/outgoing?http://cl.ly/1T43


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Fìx (8 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour les boitiers DVD, utilise SlipCover
> C'est ultra-rapide.



Trop fort!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:

J'adopte!!!  

(moi qui m'faisait ch°°° avec img2icns à faire des affiches toutes plates.... :rateau: )

Par contre, aime pas trop la boîte DVD... préfère celles de la capture de Sylow... 

.........

Qu'à celà ne tienne.... j'me l'a créé!  (en repiquant une image de boîte sur deviantArt et en l'adaptant au soft)

Exemple : 




Bon, y'a juste le ptit défaut des angles de l'affiche sur la boîte, m'enfin bon... :rateau:




Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, j'vous le mets à télécharger ici et il est à ranger là :




---------------------------------------------------------

Par contre j'ai un problème, dans les informations de l'icône générée, systématiquement ça me met l'icône du document Aperçu "ICNS" :




Du coup, impossible de l'attribuer à un film... 

Y'a moyen d'y remédier?  (à part la retransformer avec img2icns :rateau: )

Merci! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h17 ----------

J'ai trouvé!!!!!!!  

Décidemment génial ce ptit soft!!! :love: :love: :love:


Suffisait de lire l'aide en fait! :rateau:

Alors la réponse :


Ouvrir SlipCover
Glisser l'affiche du film dans la fenêtre
Choisir la pochette du DVD
Glisser le film dessus

Tout simplement! Vraiment trop fort! :love:


_(pas de points discos disponibles pour toi Wath, mais le coeur y aurait été vraiment vraiment pourtant! :love: )_


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2010)

Abbey Road


----------



## Sylow (8 Décembre 2010)

Merci Wath. pas de point disco non plus _(d'ailleur je ne sais pas combien de point disco il faut donner pour pouvoir en redonner !)_

Manque plus qu'a chercher des fonds pour le finder. Le tien est pas mal mais ne vas pas avec mon theme


----------



## Fìx (8 Décembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Merci Wath. pas de point disco non plus _(d'ailleur je ne sais pas combien de point disco il faut donner pour pouvoir en redonner !)_
> 
> Manque plus qu'a chercher des fonds pour le finder. Le tien est pas mal mais ne vas pas avec mon theme



Avec cette recherche, t'en trouveras quelques uns déjà...


----------



## Sylow (8 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Avec cette recherche, t'en trouveras quelques uns déjà...


 
Merci mais j'ai fait "Finder background" donc je pense arriver sur le meme résultat 

merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2010)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (12 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Sylow (13 Décembre 2010)

Tu me donnes froid Corentin en ce moment
Je vais prendre un bon bain chaud, rien que de penser a toute cette glace je me les gele ^^

@ Wath : MAGNIFIQUE :love:! Je regrette mon MB blanc car je doute que ca rende aussi bien sur le mien.


----------



## Sylow (13 Décembre 2010)

@ Wath : tu aurais un lien pour le theme posté stouplaiiiiii  ?


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2010)

Il sera dispo le 25/12


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Sylow (14 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Il sera dispo le 25/12


 
Voila un beau cadeau sous le sapin


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2010)

[mode mauvaise foi] PFFFF c'est trop moche [/mode mauvaise foi]
http://www.gaia10.us/blog/post-apply-gaia10-for-windows-with-one-click-the-gaia10-custopack-is-here/


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (21 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (21 Décembre 2010)

DESKTOPOGRAPHY 2010


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2010)

Excellent.

Vivement Ecoute 2.0 qui ne saurait tarder.


----------



## wath68 (23 Décembre 2010)

> ATTENTION!! -> Pixels size in Preview is not the same of real Wallpaper.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Tom_Sg (24 Décembre 2010)

Magnifique ces derniers Corentin merci !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> GAIA



Il est sorti le thème ou pas ? Car le forum Gaia est fermé et je ne sais pas ou tu as trouvé cette image.
Merci.


----------



## wath68 (27 Décembre 2010)

Non, je ne pense pas.
J'avais trouvé l'image sur Facebook il me semble.

Un 'tit skin Bowtie




Edit : concernant Gaia, l'image vient bien de FB, et voici ce que l'auteur a écrit samedi


> *Jack Birkby* The theme is ready to be sent out - I'm sure Marius is out enjoying himself, as it is Christmas after all. It'll be up by tomorrow evening (sorry for the delay) - Merry Christmas all


Ils ont peut-être trop abusé de jaja chez gaia


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2010)

Ah ok sur Facebook, vu que j'ai supprimé mon compte je ne pouvais pas le voir.
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (28 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Phil1982 (29 Décembre 2010)

Super celui la


----------



## Sylow (29 Décembre 2010)

Oui tres beau, je vais l'adopter sur l'iPhone 

Sinon des que gaia sortj'aimerai etre au courant


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2010)

Des fonds-calendrier 2011, en noir, en blanc, affichage par mois ou l'année entière


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Bien sympa merci !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2010)

:love::love::love:

http://www.pixiapps.com/ecoute2-teaser/


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (1 Janvier 2011)

Bientôt ...


----------



## Tom_Sg (2 Janvier 2011)

Combien de jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)




----------



## wath68 (2 Janvier 2011)

Peut-être aujourd'hui ... pour la sortie d'Ecoute2 :bebe:

Et ce skin aussi peut-être.
Entre parenthèse, le plus beau dock que je n'ai jamais vu.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Oui il est très sympa .


----------



## Average Joe (2 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Peut-être aujourd'hui ... pour la sortie d'Ecoute2 :bebe:
> 
> Et ce skin aussi peut-être.
> Entre parenthèse, le plus beau dock que je n'ai jamais vu.


Je trouve ce dock un peu mignard et remarque l'orientation inversée de la flèche dans le widget de Safari : aurait-il perdu le nord ? Beau fond d'écran toutefois.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)




----------



## wath68 (3 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)




----------



## wath68 (3 Janvier 2011)

Pour Bowtie et Ecoute


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)




----------



## wath68 (4 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Sylow (6 Janvier 2011)

Des news de GAIA ?


----------



## Shylvune (6 Janvier 2011)

Forum down et rien de neuf sur leur page fb...


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Janvier 2011)

Merci Corentin pour ces magnifiques walls :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2011)

De rien 

Je veux Gaia aussi .


----------



## wath68 (6 Janvier 2011)

C'est toi l'infiltré, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)




----------



## wath68 (9 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2011)




----------



## sk8andmetal (9 Janvier 2011)

sympa ton desk wath surtout le dock


----------



## wath68 (9 Janvier 2011)

Ce n'est pas le mien


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)




----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Joli .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (19 Janvier 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (19 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

Magnifique le dernier .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2011)




----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2011)

plus d'autres.


Et le dock qui va avec


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

[url=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=27533320040908DianoMarina6.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2011)

À tester, une alternative gratuite à CandyBar


----------



## kobeval (24 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



tu conseilles quel logiciel ou manip pour installer cette barre de menu?

merci 

edit : j'ai cherché ET trouvé... fou

sinon je me demandais si tu l'utilisais toi même, notamment la marque page rouge? 
je l'ai installé via geektool, mais il reste toujours au dessus (comme la fenêtre bowtie par défaut ou les widgets dashboard) connais tu une solution à ce problème? D'autant plus que la zone cachée est "stratégique", boutons rouge/jaune/vert masqué, et niveau productivité c'est pas top

cmd+m et cmd+q peuvent remplacer les boutons mais c'est moins intuitif


----------



## hOlivier (25 Janvier 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> je l'ai installé via geektool, mais il reste toujours au dessus (comme la fenêtre bowtie par défaut ou les widgets dashboard) connais tu une solution à ce problème? D'autant plus que la zone cachée est "stratégique", boutons rouge/jaune/vert masqué, et niveau productivité c'est pas top



Dans la configuration GeekTook, vérifie que "Keep On Top" est décoché ;-)


----------



## Zibiolo (25 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> À tester, une alternative gratuite à CandyBar



Je teste et je donne un retour!

Edit: Ah bah non finalement, faut SL et je suis toujours sous Leopard!


----------



## kobeval (25 Janvier 2011)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Dans la configuration GeekTook, vérifie que "Keep On Top" est décoché ;-)



Le problème est que si je décoche le marque-page passe effectivement sous la fenêtre active mais également sous la barre des menus... bref j'vais pas me prendre la tête j'vais réduire la taille de mes fenêtres
merci


----------



## F118I4 (25 Janvier 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> Le problème est que si je décoche le marque-page passe effectivement sous la fenêtre active mais également sous la barre des menus... bref j'vais pas me prendre la tête j'vais réduire la taille de mes fenêtres
> merci


Sur mac themes il y a un modd.













Sinon pas moyen d' avoir ce dock blanc?!
C' est une version blanche du plastic dock de Carry par contre le type renvoie à son tweeter mais sur son twitter il n' y a pas de lien DL pour son dock blanc vous l' avez vous?



wath68 a dit:


> Entre parenthèse, le plus beau dock que je n'ai jamais vu.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Shylvune (26 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Tu saurais me dire où trouver les icones? J'ai cherché vite fait sans succès.


----------



## wath68 (26 Janvier 2011)

clique sur l'image, c'est marqué


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)




----------



## ivoyger (26 Janvier 2011)

F118I4 a dit:


> Sur mac themes il y a un modd.



Un lien vers se modd ? Ca m'intéresse !!


----------



## wath68 (26 Janvier 2011)

Il n'y a pas (ou plus) de lien de téléchargement.
Bon, en même temps, c'est facilement faisable avec Aperçu:
Ouvrir l'image (http://side-7.deviantart.com/#/d37uqt5)
et couper à 22pxl de haut


----------



## ivoyger (26 Janvier 2011)

Ah mais j'avais cru comprendre que le modd dont il parlais permettait d'avoir le "marque page" sans le mode "Keep on the top" par dessus la menubar malgré tout !


----------



## wath68 (26 Janvier 2011)

Ben non, ce n'est pas possible ça.
C'est pourquoi il a coupé la bannière, pour que ça ne gène plus quand les fenêtres sont agrandies.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

C'est moche sans le ruban je trouve ...


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben non, ce n'est pas possible ça.
> C'est pourquoi il a coupé la bannière, pour que ça ne gène plus quand les fenêtres sont agrandies.



Ca doit être faisable, en jonglant un peu 

Je m'explique: tu utilises le modd du monsieur, en coupant l'image. Et tu crées une autre image avec la partie inférieure que tu as coupée. Tu l'ajoutes ensuite avec GeekTool, sans l'option "keep on top", à la position qui va bien juste en dessous de la partie supérieure du ruban. Ou tu colles carrément l'image sur ton wall.
Aussi, avec deskshade, tu supprimes l'ombre de la menubar pour que ça soit propre, et ça devrait marcher juste comme il faut, je pense.

Voilà


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ca doit être faisable, en jonglant un peu
> 
> Je m'explique: tu utilises le modd du monsieur, en coupant l'image. Et tu crées une autre image avec la partie inférieure que tu as coupée. Tu l'ajoutes ensuite avec GeekTool, sans l'option "keep on top", à la position qui va bien juste en dessous de la partie supérieure du ruban. Ou tu colles carrément l'image sur ton wall.
> Aussi, avec deskshade, tu supprimes l'ombre de la menubar pour que ça soit propre, et ça devrait marcher juste comme il faut, je pense.
> ...



Toutàfé!


----------



## Aescleah (27 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Toutàfé!



Je n'avais pas vu...
En même temps, là tu as laissé l'ombre qui te donne ton magnifique résultat tout crade...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)




----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)




----------



## ivoyger (4 Février 2011)

Un ptit partage pour les fan des Daft Punk : image récupérée à la base ici, un ptit coup de Gimp pour en faire une icone, et voilà !





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2011)

Juste pour vous signaler, au cas où vous ne l'auriez pas vu, qu'il y a actuellement 10 licences d'Ecoute à gagner.
Dépechez-vous, c'est jusqu'à 18H.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/187162/concours-10-licences-d-ecoute-a-gagner


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)




----------



## maiwen (5 Février 2011)

Il me semble pas que ça ai déjà été posté.
Une appli avec plein de thèmes pour iPhone, iPodTouch, iPad dedans  Et jolis !!!

je peux pas trop l'utiliser avec mon vieil iPodTouch, et en plus les thèmes sont payants mais c'est tellement joli :love:


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

Je ne sais pas si cet artiste a été cité (oui 159 pages à lire, j'espère que vous comprendrez en cas de doublons voir triplons) mais j'aime beaucoup ce qu'il fait ! 

Il s'agit de *Elpinchodesigns* il réalise des icônes d'excellentes qualités (textures, designs).

Petit exemple :


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (7 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

Sublime !


----------



## wath68 (7 Février 2011)




----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2011)

:love::love::love:


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

A télécharger ici


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (9 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)




----------



## maiwen (12 Février 2011)




----------



## wath68 (12 Février 2011)




----------



## DamienLT (12 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)




----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Sympa ce thème .


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2011)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)




----------



## DamienLT (14 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Prise de vue faite au Musée à Tunis ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (17 Février 2011)




----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Helveti_me_safari_extension



:jadore: :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Février 2011)

dans le rose pour Lady_potsy 
il rend vraiment bien 





bon c'est pas Hello Kitty, mais c'est chouette quand même


----------



## DamienLT (18 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

Merci Maiwen .


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)




----------



## DamienLT (19 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (20 Février 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)




----------



## fau6il (21 Février 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> dans le rose pour Lady_potsy
> il rend vraiment bien
> 
> 
> ...



_Magnifique! 

:love:_


----------



## maiwen (21 Février 2011)

Une chouette image avec le Brooklin Bridge dessus, dont je peux pas mettre d'aperçu 
C'est bien Wallbase mais c'est nul pour les aperçus 

http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/942343


----------



## wath68 (21 Février 2011)

Bah, poste-la en taille réelle.
10000x6258 c'est rien, ça passe 

Sinon, c'est vrai qu'elle est chouette, très jolies couleurs.
Je prend.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

+1 magnifique !


----------



## maiwen (21 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Bah, poste-la en taille réelle.
> 10000x6258 c'est rien, ça passe
> 
> Sinon, c'est vrai qu'elle est chouette, très jolies couleurs.
> Je prend.



C'est vrai j'y ai pensé ... et puis après j'ai pensé aux quelques gens qui n'avaient peut-être pas d'écran 35" et je me suis dit bon ... ça va ptet faire un peu grand


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (22 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

Sublime .


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2011)

Un skin :




Version Nano incluse maintenant :


----------



## maiwen (23 Février 2011)

​


----------



## fau6il (23 Février 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> ​



_Splendide!!! _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)




----------



## wath68 (23 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2011)




----------



## maiwen (26 Février 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



je le mettrai pas en fond d'écran mais j'adore l'image, je m'attends à voir des hobbits sortir de derrière les collines :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)




----------



## Phil1982 (27 Février 2011)

Sympa tout ca !


----------



## maiwen (27 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Fìx (27 Février 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> http://th01.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/057/8/5/cellophane_heart_by_madpotato-d3afnus.jpg​



C'est quoi c'logo sur l'iMac? Ça fait plusieurs fois que j'le vois mais...?


----------



## Larme (27 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> C'est quoi c'logo sur l'iMac? Ça fait plusieurs fois que j'le vois mais...?



C'est un pot de peinture dégoulinant... Si on regarde le profil DeviantArt de l'artiste, on peut l'apercevoir sur son avatar...


----------



## maiwen (27 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> C'est quoi c'logo sur l'iMac? Ça fait plusieurs fois que j'le vois mais...?



aucune idée l'aperçu ne vient pas de moi  peut-être un moyen de ne pas trop faire de pub pour apple ... même si bon, c'est raté il faut le dire 

edit : ah, alors c'est une sorte de signature. J'avais pas remarqué que c'était un pot de peinture


----------



## wath68 (28 Février 2011)

Terribles ces fonds d'écran


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2011)

Nouveau ScreenSaver


----------



## maiwen (2 Mars 2011)

Allez, un peu de chauvinisme :love: et parce qu'il a de belles couleurs, un wall de Paris avec le Sacré Coeur même pas de face ! (oui comme ça, ça fait bête, mais la photo est chouette 

http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/953082

et une autre d'un Brooklyn Bridge dans le brouillard, parce que. 

http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/953079

ps : désolée pour les aperçus, c'est wallbase.net.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

ptimac a dit:


>



Magnifique


----------



## GrInGoo (2 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> dans le rose pour Lady_potsy
> il rend vraiment bien
> 
> 
> ...



Ah c'est gentil d'avoir pensé à moi !  c'est jolie mais ce n'est pas un peu triste ? Ca manque un peu de pep's pour moi, après faut voir ce que ça donne avec la menubar et le dock !


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

Très joli .


----------



## maiwen (3 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Ah c'est gentil d'avoir pensé à moi !  c'est jolie mais ce n'est pas un peu triste ? Ca manque un peu de pep's pour moi, après faut voir ce que ça donne avec la menubar et le dock !



enfait t'es jamais contente quoi 

mais enfait, j'ai l'impression que l'image une fois téléchargée est beaucoup plus pétillante, le rose est beaucoup plus rose ... donc faut voir sur soi


----------



## Average Joe (3 Mars 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Nouveau ScreenSaver


Fort beau en effet mais le lien ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## wath68 (3 Mars 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Fort beau en effet mais le lien ne fonctionne pas...


Wala, c'est réparé.
http://Spect.re/


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (7 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

:love:.


----------



## maiwen (8 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)




----------



## ideaprison (9 Mars 2011)

Déjà posté, la page précédente : http://forums.macg.co/7975972-post3231.html


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> [Polymeric]




Sublime !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Très sympa !


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympa !



Ouais c'est ce que je pensais aussi,  mais il rend pas terrible


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)




----------



## wath68 (12 Mars 2011)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

Sympa, j'aime toujours autant ce bois :love: aussi.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)




----------



## Fìx (13 Mars 2011)

Très beau! :love: Un peu "évian" style, mais très beau! :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Merci pour les traffic lights .


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Superbe


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (15 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## wath68 (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)




----------



## KimJongHyun (16 Mars 2011)

Magnifique ton dernier wall de la série Wath68, je te l'emprunte à long terme :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2011)




----------



## wath68 (17 Mars 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## wath68 (18 Mars 2011)

L'application Ecoute est actuellement à 50% de réduction, soit 5$, jusqu'au dimanche 20 mars.
Tous les bénéfices iront à la Croix Rouge internationale pour aider les familles des victimes au Japon.

http://www.pixiapps.com/ecoute/


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)




----------



## KimJongHyun (21 Mars 2011)

C0rentin, j'ai pris celui des petites grenouilles, vraiment mimi et bien coloré


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Magnifique !


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Elles sont sublimes :love:.


----------



## fau6il (22 Mars 2011)

_Je dirais même plus: splendides! _


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

On a de belles choses pas loin de la France (Monaco) :love:

_M'enfin, ce n'est beau que de nuit _

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h32 ----------


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)




----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2011)

Ayers Rock





Empty Station


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mars 2011)

Super jolie  , mais Ayers Rock avait déjà été posté.


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2011)

Pfff ce Corentin, il est partout lol


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pfff ce Corentin, il est partout lol


Minimaliste et efficace


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2011)




----------



## Flash Gordon (27 Mars 2011)

Woow corentin&#8230; Wooow.  :love:


----------



## hOlivier (28 Mars 2011)

Certains ont sans aucun doute été posté (j'espère pas tous, sinon on va me taper fort je pense...), mais j'ai trouvé une belle liste alors bon...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2011)




----------



## wath68 (28 Mars 2011)

Growl Black Glass
Download et preview :


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

C'est du boulot faire un wall commpe ça !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Très joli .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

Les icônes "système" classées par plateforme et par date...

http://www.guidebookgallery.org/icons/components


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2011)

Magnifique !


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

Magnifique les lights .


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

Très joli .


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Avril 2011)

Oui, ce 5D² fait des merveilles


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Lien corrigé.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (10 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (11 Avril 2011)

Superbe


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Joli .


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2011)




----------



## supergrec (13 Avril 2011)

superbe ce fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Comme beaucoup sur InterfaceLIFT .


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (16 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (19 Avril 2011)




----------



## Paroxysme (19 Avril 2011)

Quelqu'un aurait des fonds d'écran du style nu artistique en noir et blanc ou tamisé?

Merci,

P.


----------



## Calderan (20 Avril 2011)

Paroxysme a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait des fonds d'écran du style nu artistique en noir et blanc ou tamisé?
> 
> Merci,
> 
> P.


je pense que tu devrais facilement trouver ton bonheur sur DeviantArt.


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2011)

ou ici peut-être :
- http://www.pulsarmedia.eu/k_black_and_white_wallpapers_26.html
- http://www.pulsarmedia.eu/k_sexy_girls_wallpapers_19.html


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

J'ai téléchargé cette application :

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/wallpaper-wizard/id410801088?mt=12&affId=1737517

et vous disposez ainsi de "wallpaper" quasiment à l'infini suivant le rythme que vous aurez choisi :

de 5 minutes à chaque jour...

Télécharger la version Lite et tapez MACAPPSTORM pour activer la version complète après avoir laissé son e-mail....

Les papiers peints sont superbes ..... cela vaut vraiment le coup....

Compatible SL....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)




----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2011)

Wow il est excellent.
Installé et adopté.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2011)

Très sympa : adopté également !


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2011)




----------



## wath68 (27 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (28 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2011)

N'hésitez pas à aller voir sa galerie, il a des wall superbes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)




----------



## UnAm (4 Mai 2011)

Nouveau set de 22 icônes du grand monsieur Lanham


----------



## Somchay (5 Mai 2011)

UnAm a dit:


> Nouveau set de 22 icônes du grand monsieur Lanham



Merci pour l'info 

Parfaites pour agrémenter mon Thème Full Lanham, vraiment trop "destroy" ces icônes, adoptées !

(j'adore en particulier le nouveau Finder)


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mai 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Ils sont superbes ces derniers wall !


----------



## maiwen (9 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (12 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2011)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2011)

ether bien sûr ! ça marche super :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2011)

C'est une des plus belles galleries "Photo" de Deviant Art !


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2011)

Dans le genre qui se défend aussi :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Mai 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2011)

Sympa le dernier, merci .


----------



## Flash Gordon (15 Mai 2011)

Y'a du niveau là, merci beaucoup les gars ! :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Mai 2011)

Il y a de belles choses parmis les derniers walls


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2011)




----------



## wath68 (16 Mai 2011)

wow splendide, j'adore, je prend
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

Merci Corentin !

J'ai vu ce thème, mais je n'ai rien vu de changé après son installation....

Ceci étant je n'ai pas regardé ce qu'il y avait dans le paquet...


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (18 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (18 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (19 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2011)

Joli .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mai 2011)

Pour Bowtie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Superbe


----------



## fau6il (23 Mai 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



_Avec cette image devant les yeux, je me sens déjà en vacances. _


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2011)

Sympa ce coucher de soleil


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (27 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (28 Mai 2011)




----------



## link.javaux (28 Mai 2011)

plus ici


----------



## maiwen (28 Mai 2011)

Fantastical ! :love:
iCal dans la bar des menus, si joli si chouette à utiliser !


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2011)

Je vais l'essayer mais mettre 13  environ pour un truc qui risque de ne plus fonctionner avec l'arrivée de Lion...:mouais:


----------



## EagleOne (29 Mai 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je vais l'essayer mais mettre 13  environ pour un truc qui risque de ne plus fonctionner avec l'arrivée de Lion...:mouais:



Entièrement d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mai 2011)

Super jolie


----------



## Calderan (31 Mai 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Super jolie


J'adore


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (2 Juin 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (4 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)




----------



## wath68 (5 Juin 2011)

*Jaune by mariesturges*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2011)




----------



## link.javaux (5 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Les couleurs sont sublimes


----------



## starck (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (9 Juin 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (9 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (10 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (11 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)

Très sympa pas ce DSK.


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



J'aime bien ce genre de choses


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)




----------



## Calderan (14 Juin 2011)

On ne peut pas nier que vous avez les mêmes goûts tous les deux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Pardon j'ai confondu les deux .


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Juin 2011)




----------



## Flash Gordon (14 Juin 2011)

Je trouve toujours mon bonheur en passant ici, merci beaucoup les gars :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juin 2011)

Désolé je n'arrive pas à mettre le lien dans l'image. 

C'est donc ici.


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Juin 2011)




----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (17 Juin 2011)




----------



## Average Joe (18 Juin 2011)

La "Glow-Ball" me fait penser au logo des mises à jour d'OS X quand elles surgissent dans le dock.


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Splendide


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (19 Juin 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (19 Juin 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juin 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (19 Juin 2011)

Trés jolie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juin 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Trés jolie


Merci. 

Dommage, je viens de m'apercevoir que la résolution est un peu petite pour mon Mac.
Mais en agrandissant un peu ça passe quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2011)




----------



## wath68 (20 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Wow j'adore la photo, jolie couleur etc... dommage que l'appareil soit si grand et prenne toute la place 
En plus petit, avec plus de fond je l'aurais mis dans mon dossier "wallpaper".


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (22 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (22 Juin 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (23 Juin 2011)




----------



## wath68 (23 Juin 2011)

Pour les fans d'étagères ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Très beau. Je prends.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (24 Juin 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Très beau. Je prends.



Juste un petit truc très pratique si tu ne connais pas ! 

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/blogs_forums/interfaceliftcomwidget.html


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## kobeval (24 Juin 2011)

tu pourrais indiquer où se trouve le fichier à remplacer ? Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> tu pourrais indiquer où se trouve le fichier à remplacer ? Merci



Il y a un fichier read me dans le zip. 

Il faut remplacer le fichier LoginWindowUI.nib  situé dans /System/Library/CoreServices/SecurityAgentPlugins/loginwindow.bundle/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/

Penses à sauvegarder l'ancien fichier.


----------



## kobeval (24 Juin 2011)

pas fais gaffe, merci en tt cas


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Juste un petit truc très pratique si tu ne connais pas !
> 
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/blogs_forums/interfaceliftcomwidget.html


Je connais le site mais pas le widget. Je vais le télécharger à tout hasard. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (26 Juin 2011)

un truc sympa pour firefox que l on peut custo  à souhait.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (27 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juin 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (4 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (4 Juillet 2011)




----------



## wath68 (4 Juillet 2011)

Et une petite sélection Louie Mantia

Star Wars




Harry Potter




Dr Who




The Shining




Et d'autres sur son site, ici : http://mantia.me


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (10 Juillet 2011)

Pour Bowtie et Ecoute.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (17 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juillet 2011)




----------



## supergrec (18 Juillet 2011)

@ Corentin : y sont superbe ces fonds d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juillet 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (20 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (22 Juillet 2011)

Pour ceux qui n aiment pas le cuir d ical et adress book :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Cela va faire un tabac cela !

Et quand on y pense, cela devient lassant à force, qu'Apple propose des interfaces assez hideuses, alors que c'était précisément un modèle d'élégance auparavant.


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Un peu de couleur dans ce monde grisate ne me dérange pas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Ce marron caca dans iCal te plaît ?

C'est ton droit et c'est légitime.

Tous les goûts sont dans la nature, et comme on dit les goûts et les couleurs cela ne se discute pas.

Mais ce n'est pas à tomber par terre, rassures moi !


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Ce marron caca dans iCal te plaît ?
> 
> C'est ton droit et c'est légitime.
> 
> ...



Ca ira super bien avec mon wood dock 

Je plaisante, j'ai illico presto viré cette immondicité sur iCal


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

C'est quand même bien drôle leur histoire de vouloir unifier l'interface .


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Ce marron caca dans iCal te plaît ?
> 
> C'est ton droit et c'est légitime.
> 
> ...



Oui je te l'accorde c'est pas a tombé par terre.

Mais il ne me déplais pas. Après comme tu dit on peut en débattre des heures ça ne changera rien : chacun ses gouts.

Par contre je trouve qu'il manque de gaieté ce LION, vous trouvez pas ?


----------



## wath68 (22 Juillet 2011)

Pour l'instant, ce qui me dérange le plus c'est dans Safari.
Quand, avec la Magic Mouse on fait un glissement à un doigts pour revenir en arrière, la nouvelle page n'est pas actualisée.

Par exemple le tableau de bord du forum:
Je vois une nouvelle discussion suivie non-lue.
Je clique pour la lire.
Je reviens au tableau de bord avec la méthode par glissement, la page discussion est toujours marquée comme non-lue.
Obligé de re-cliquer dessus, et revenir en arrière avec la flèche, ou cliquer sur "tableau de bord".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Il manque de plein de choses effectivement qui feraient qu'on tomberait "amoureux" de ce Lion.

Mais aucun journaliste, aucun consultant Apple n'ose le dire. On est à fond dans le politiquement correct et la pensée unique.

Mais bon sang, il n'y a rien de transcendant depuis Tiger !

Et les macusers qui le disent, se font traiter de vieux cons.


----------



## supergrec (22 Juillet 2011)

Je m'écarte du sujet " Vos coup de coeur " désolé mais peut on faire part a Apple de nos bug ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

(Off topic, je sais !)

Parce que tu penses qu'Apple en a quelque chose à faire ?

Mais ils s'en foutent complètement de Lion. Ils ne sont préoccupés que d'iOS et de comment faire disparaître le Macintosh pour ne plus avoir que des iBidules.

Au moins, Microsoft est plus franc : ils annoncent l'unification de tous les écosystèmes et l'abandon de Windows.

Imagines qu'Apple doive le reconnaître. Ils ne le feront pas . Il y a 54 millions d'utilisateurs de Macintosh et un potentiel de 20 fois plus pour les iBidules, une fois que l'effet halo aura disparu, et probablement que Steve Jobs aura, en plus, passé la main entre temps, je pense que Mac OS sera le cadet des soucis d'Apple.

Cela s'appelle finir en beauté.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Je m'écarte du sujet " Vos coup de coeur " désolé mais peut on faire part a Apple de nos bug ?



Ce serait mieux ici .


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Oui je te l'accorde c'est pas a tombé par terre.
> 
> Mais il ne me déplais pas. Après comme tu dit on peut en débattre des heures ça ne changera rien : chacun ses gouts.
> 
> Par contre je trouve qu'il manque de gaieté ce LION, vous trouvez pas ?


Certes, ce n'est pas une explosion de couleurs 
Mais dans mon cas, ça me convient plutôt : passant une dizaine d'heures quotidiennes devant mon écran (ou pas très loin), la sobriété de l'interface me va.

De toutes façons, je ne pense pas qu'il faille attendre de grands bouleversements : ce sont de petites retouches plus ou moins utiles suivant son usage personnel [à 24 &#8364; la version, installable sur tous les Macs de la maison, c'est pas cher payé non plus].

Ce qui est dommage est de ne pas pouvoir jouer _a minima_ sur certains points d'interface (couleurs ou fenêtres comme pour ce laideron d'iCal). Mais ça viendra peut-être un jour : il y a quand même deux avancées formidables dans Lion, qui sont le mode plein écran _à la _Windows et la possibilité de redimensionner les fenêtres des quatre coins (re-_à la_ Windows). Il aura fallu dix ans pour ça 

En tout cas, le Terminal en plein écran, c'est bien.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Magnifique ce fond d'écran, merci.


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2011)

On en mangerait, en effet. Question bête : c'est quoi, comme fruit ? :rateau: (on pense à du cassis par exemple, mais va savoir)


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> on pense à du cassis par exemple, mais va savoir



Du cassis oui, sans aucun doute!


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juillet 2011)

Eh oui, on s'imagine déjà sous le soleil de Cassis entrain de faire fondre sous la langues ces petites boules bleues pleines de douceur et d'envie :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Oui ce sont bien des cassis probablement de la variété Ometa. (reconnaissable au dessous du fruit assez grand par rapport aux autres variétés.)
J'en ai dans mon jardin, arrangés en buisson de la variété titania, mais il en faudrait 10 fois plus pour commencer à distiller quoi que ce soit !

Beau wallpaper en tous les cas.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juillet 2011)

Pour ceux qui recherchent la barre de menu noire avec la police et les icônes blanches pour Lion allez voir Obsidian Menu Bar, c'est testé et cela fonctionne.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2011)

Merci . Christophe. C'est déjà installé chez moi depuis hier. Stable et sans aucun souci.

Je ne conçois plus autrement la barre des menus autrement que noire.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Juillet 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (26 Juillet 2011)

pour un dock 2d sous lion


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (27 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour les derniers liens !


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

Un wall d'actualité







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

Sublime .


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2011)

Haha, tu as trouvé le site :râteau:


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juillet 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sublime .



+1


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2011)

J'aime beaucoup celui-ci aussi


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup celui-ci aussi
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_bqACzg-AwhM/S0jcHnxdrNI/AAAAAAAAA7M/qdpldwRPhZs/s400/mbp.jpg



+1 je l'ai adopté sur un de mes fonds !


----------



## kobeval (29 Juillet 2011)

​
Adopté pour ma part !


----------



## Calderan (31 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup celui-ci aussi



Tu as un lien pour celui là, je ne le trouve pas


----------



## Scalounet (31 Juillet 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/a2591/collections/72157623174462668

Suffit de choisir la taille de ton écran !


----------



## wath68 (31 Juillet 2011)

Comment est éclairée la pomme des MacBook, voilà la réponse


----------



## link.javaux (31 Juillet 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (1 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (1 Août 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> (...)


Très classe. 
Ne fonctionne pas sur SL, dommage. Ou alors je m'y prends comme un pied.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (3 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)




----------



## link.javaux (4 Août 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2011)

Zoli C0rentin ! :love:
Je l'ai testé mais je ne vois plus mon Dock. :hein:



----------


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Joli aussi PoofMonsteR mais je ne vois pas grand chose .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli aussi PoofMonsteR mais je ne vois pas grand chose .


Rhoooooo ! J'ai allumé l'ampoule exprès en plus.


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Rhoooooo ! J'ai allumé l'ampoule exprès en plus.



Elle est sympa cette lumière. 
Corentin l'avait déjà posté il y a 8 mois.


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2011)




----------



## Rom59 (5 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup celui-ci aussi



Euh oui un lien pour celui-ci s'il vous plait, moi non plus je ne trouve pas.

Merci


----------



## wath68 (5 Août 2011)

Le lien est sur la page précédente


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2011)




----------



## Sirpsy (7 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (8 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/theendofpandora.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Août 2011)




----------



## Rom59 (9 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Le lien est sur la page précédente



Heu non désolé mais je n'ai pas trouvé, le seul lien donné correspond au wall avec les taxis.

Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Août 2011)

Rom59 a dit:


> Heu non désolé mais je n'ai pas trouvé, le seul lien donné correspond au wall avec les taxis.
> 
> Merci



Je te conseil de regarde ici et ici

Tu selectionnes ta taille et tu choisis le fond que tu veux télécharger dans l'album. 
C'est pas parce que la couverture de l'album est jaune avec un taxi qu'il n'y a que ça dedans


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2011)

Edit : non rien.

Un café viiiiite


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Une petite allusion à iCloud sans doute ?

Superbe bureau en tous les cas !



T'es libre la semaine prochaine ?

;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------

J'aime beaucoup cette suite de photographies des rivages marins

http://petrisor-wtf.deviantart.com/art/Swimming-Places-Walls-206657066


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Superbe bureau en tous les cas !



Ce n'est pas son desk, il s'agit d'un "coup de coeur" qui permet de rendre sombre le cuir présent dans Ical et dans le carnet d'adresse dans Lion.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> ​
> Adopté pour ma part !



L'archive .bin est impossible à ouvrir chez moi !

Tu as une solution ?

Merci à toi

;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------




GrInGoo a dit:


> Ce n'est pas son desk, il s'agit d'un "coup de coeur" qui permet de rendre sombre le cuir présent dans Ical et dans le carnet d'adresse dans Lion.



:hosto:
Ah oui, j'avais pas capté... Cela m'étonnait aussi qu'il garde le look du Carnet et de l'Agenda.


----------



## cooltofchris (9 Août 2011)

pour les fan du minimalisme


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Août 2011)




----------



## kobeval (9 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> L'archive .bin est impossible à ouvrir chez moi !
> 
> Tu as une solution ?



Pas besoin d'ouvrir le fichier .bin il suffit de le remplacer dans le dossier indiqué :
File path is : /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/Resources

ts les détails sur la page deviantart


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Oui, effectivement.... ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je voulais à tout prix ouvrir cette archive !


----------



## Rom59 (9 Août 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Je te conseil de regarde ici et ici
> 
> Tu selectionnes ta taille et tu choisis le fond que tu veux télécharger dans l'album.
> C'est pas parce que la couverture de l'album est jaune avec un taxi qu'il n'y a que ça dedans
> ...


 

J'ai trouvé, merci beaucoup


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (10 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Super jolie ! C'est presque apaisant !


----------



## cooltofchris (11 Août 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h01 ----------

un desk de fou :love: quel niveau !!!


----------



## Calderan (11 Août 2011)

Merci pour le lien, j'adore et en plus il partage plein de ressources sur son deviantart


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2011)

Excellent le premier, la platine vinyl


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (12 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Icônes de la barre des menus (Mac OS Lion)







Le lien ici :

http://iAndrew.deviantart.com/art/Menubar-Icons-Mac-OSX-Lion-252414605


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Ah bien, il l'a mise à jour. !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Cela me fait penser à ce wall, la pomme en plus





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Ah ouais j'aime bien aussi .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (16 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (17 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Sublime .


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Août 2011)

http://subtlepatterns.com/
pour ceux qui souhaitent changer le background de mission control ou dashboard


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Et pour le bureau aussi !


----------



## wath68 (17 Août 2011)

Exact, pour le bureau aussi.
Il y en a des superbes. Merci pour la découverte.

J'ai trouvé mon nouveau fond d'écran.  :love:


----------



## kobeval (17 Août 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> http://subtlepatterns.com/
> pour ceux qui souhaitent changer le background de mission control ou dashboard



parfait ce site, modifié l'apparence de mission control et du motif de démarrage au passage. 
merci


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2011)

Deux kits pour Mac OS Lion qui se complètent : (sous Photoshop)

http://dribbble.com/shots/233227-Lion-Ui-KitPreview&usg=ALkJrhjT7Edz_CFUtUUyDngyWdA_1xFxng

http://www.suitetuts.com/resources/downloads/dl_lion_gui_kit.zip

curseurs, cases à cocher, boutons, onglets, éléments du Finder peuvent ainsi être customisés....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (23 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (23 Août 2011)

[url]http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/233/9/9/os_x_lion_theme_rebirth_by_emoopo-d47c96l.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (25 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Elle est sublime celle ci :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2011)

http://www.goodfon.com/image/185195-2560x1600.jpg

2560x1600, un peu trop grand, non ?
Tu es perturbé ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2011)

BRRRRRR 

Il fait froid !


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2011)

http://wallpapers-place.com/images/wallpapers/family_feet_hd_widescreen_wallpapers_1920x1200.jpeg


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2011)




----------



## Flash Gordon (26 Août 2011)

Merci les gars, après mes vacances en Finlande, j'ai besoin de fonds d'écrans naturels&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

Hors sujet. Pour les connaisseurs : l'image du Mac est détourée (Photoshop) puis copiée dans un nouveau fichier avec fond transparent.
Pourquoi ai-je toujours du blanc apparent ? Merci.


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2011)

Vraiment original celui-ci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Vraiment original celui-ci


Merci. 

J'ai trouvé que ça changeait un peu de ce que l'on voit d'habitude avec la Pomme.


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Hors sujet. Pour les connaisseurs : l'image du Mac est détourée (Photoshop) puis copiée dans un nouveau fichier avec fond transparent.
> Pourquoi ai-je toujours du blanc apparent ? Merci.


Le .jpg ne gère pas la transparence...
Le .png et le .gif oui.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Le .jpg ne gère pas la transparence...
> Le .png et le .gif oui.


J'avais d'abord créé un psd (pour les retouches), que j'ai transformé en jpg et en png, ça ne va pas :







Mais bon, pas grave, sinon je vais me faire taper sur les doigts pour HS. 
J'ouvrirai peut-être un fil pour me renseigner. Merci quand même.


----------



## Fìx (29 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> J'avais d'abord créé un psd (pour les retouches), que j'ai transformé en jpg et en png, ça ne va pas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu fais ça :

.psd >> .jpg >> .png

... le passage du PSD au JPG aplati l'image et y apporte par conséquent un fond blanc. Le passage suivant (JPG vers PNG) fera que l'image sera aussi munie, elle aussi, de ce fond blanc.


Tu ne devrais donc avoir aucun problème en passant du PSD au PNG, tu ne devrais avoir aucun problème.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> (...) Tu ne devrais donc avoir aucun problème en passant du *PSD au PNG* (...)


Ben oui mais le problème est que je n'ai pas PNG dans la liste. C'est pour ça que je suis d'abord passé par jpeg.
Pas grave, merci quand même.


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

_Enregistrer pour le Web_ ? (Cmd+Maj+Alt+S il me semble)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> _Enregistrer pour le Web_ ? (Cmd+Maj+Alt+S il me semble)


Je fais ça sur Photoshop. 

------------------

Et pour ne pas (trop) flooder  :


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2011)

Très joli choix !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Août 2011)

Pour le fun.


----------



## cooltofchris (31 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Pour le fun.


joli pour du fun


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (1 Septembre 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Septembre 2011)

C'est un concours de paysages ?


----------



## kaos (2 Septembre 2011)

C'est pas une exclue mais je trouve que ça tue  

  il aurait intégré  une mini dalle LCD derrière le logo et l&#8217;a fait reconnaitre par Mac OS X  en tant que second écran. 
Ensuite c&#8217;est assez simple puisque l&#8217;on peut  donc afficher ce que l&#8217;on souhaite sur ce deuxième écran aux formes de  pomme, comme le visualiseur iTunes, des images ou même une vidéo prise  avec la webcam iSight.







Vu que j'ai jamais réussi a afficher une video sur le forum Macgé  (c'est pourtant pas compliqué mais ça marche pas )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is5GZNHPfo0&feature=player_embedded#!

une autre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd2TYB6AhCY&feature=related




Voici la marche a suivre .

http://www.mactech.com/2009/04/03/macbook-apple-logo-lcd


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

C'est cher et pas facile, mais je salue l'idée


----------



## kaos (2 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est cher et pas facile, mais je salue l'idée




Ouais , un peu tuning ! mais maintenant on trouve des petits LCD à moins de 30 euros ...


----------



## GrInGoo (2 Septembre 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> (...) Vu que j'ai jamais réussi a afficher une video sur le forum Macgé  (c'est pourtant pas compliqué mais ça marche pas ) (...)


Pour YouTube il y a juste une partie du code à prendre.
Avec ce lien il faut copier dans l'url du site ce qu'il y a entre les deux signes = - donc is5GZNHPfo0&feature
et coller directement cette partie dans ton message - tu surlignes cette partie et tu cliques sur la vignette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui donne :

[YOUTUBE]is5GZNHPfo0&feature[/YOUTUBE]

Pour Dailymotion c'est un peu plus compliqué et je ne m'en souviens plus.


----------



## Average Joe (2 Septembre 2011)

Franchement c'est splendide, surtout sur un MacBook noir


----------



## kaos (2 Septembre 2011)

ça doit un peu bouffer la batterie et c'est déstiné qu'a celui qui est en face  dans le train par Ex


Merci PoorMonster je vais retenter un de ces 4


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> (...) Merci PoorMonster je vais retenter un de ces 4


De rien.
Et il y a un peu plus court : dans ton post, clique d'abord sur l'icône YouTube et colle le lien entre les 2 balises.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> (...) faut bien mettre un lien du style "http://" ? (...)


Mince je croyais avoir bien expliqué. 

Pour ce lien : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= is5GZNHPfo0&feature =player_embedded#!
Tu copies seulement is5GZNHPfo0&feature.
Et tu le colles entre les deux balises Youtube.

J'ai séparé le lien exprès pour que tu voies bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------




kaos a dit:


> (...) Ou vois tu "watch?v=" (...)


Dans l'URL en haut de page dans la barre de recherche !


----------



## kaos (2 Septembre 2011)

Ben merci ! vous voyez, j'ai beau aider sur le forum dans bien des domaines et dans d'autres tout simple , ben wallou ! j'vaut pas un "cloud"

Encore merci de votre patience , n'hésitez pas supp mes méssages , c'est total hors sujet

 Ménage fait


----------



## cooltofchris (3 Septembre 2011)

http://nickheer.com/downloads/une belle galerie :love:


----------



## cooltofchris (4 Septembre 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2011)

C'est peut-être un beau wall mais, par contre, le téléchargement direct en cliquant...


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2011)

C'est modifié


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est modifié


Merci. 

Euh... ça représente quoi en fin de compte ? Pas évident en le voyant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2011)




----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2011)

Corentin, tu déconnes ou quoi ? on dirait un poster de toilettes


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Fìx (7 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ronds pour Geektool


Ça sert à quoi?  Et ça s'utilise comment?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Septembre 2011)

Pour l'heure peut-être ?

edit/ Non c'est pour un volume. Quel volume ?


----------



## Btz (7 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> edit/ Non c'est pour un volume. Quel volume ?



Volume de la musique en cours de lecture sans doute.

Btw, très sympa le skin sinon.

Btz


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2011)




----------



## kaos (8 Septembre 2011)

énorme ! des scrits de volumes pour geektool ! a voir si l'utilisation est efficace


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Septembre 2011)

les scripts geektool pour le volume sont beaux mais ils donnent juste une indication du  niveau de volume.Il n est pas possible de les rendre actifs et d agir directement sur le contrôle;c est bien dommage.


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (9 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2011)

Magnifique ce skin.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Septembre 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (12 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Septembre 2011)

Magnifique le dernier. :love:

Je le prends.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2011)




----------



## kaos (15 Septembre 2011)

j'adore http://wallbase.cc/start/


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Septembre 2011)




----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> j'adore http://wallbase.cc/start/


Moi aussi.


----------



## kaos (16 Septembre 2011)

par contre Gringoo ta photo fait vraiment photo de WC  , désolé ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

On a compris que tu n'aimais pas les paysages ...


----------



## kaos (16 Septembre 2011)

ouais , c'est vrai que j'ai du mal avec les paysages , je crois que j'en ai aucun dans mon dossier wallpapers 
je vais plus sur des motifs ou des fonds relativement simple en fait 

par contre j'adore l'espèce de méduse que tu as posté plus haut ... elle est sur mon macbook pro actuellement et j'alterne avec le lait papillon ces derniers temps


----------



## Bushido82 (16 Septembre 2011)

Pour les fans


----------



## kaos (16 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]R55e-uHQna0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)




----------



## kaos (20 Septembre 2011)

*des mod's surprenants 
*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2011)




----------



## kaos (21 Septembre 2011)

Je t'ai grillé dans le métro ce matin COrentin    Encore la tête dans le paysage ? 








J'ai pensé a ton logo direct et pourtant , j'te jure qu'il était tôt 




Sinon mon coup de c&#339;ur de la semaine


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

:casse:

C'est une marque ?


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2011)

Ben franchement je sais pas, vu l'heure j'étais dans le méme état que lui et je lui ai pas demandé , jamais vu avant !?! mais j'ai direct pensé a ton logo  ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

Non c'est juste un avatar que j'ai fait vite fait avec le surnom que l'on me donne souvent comme dans Il était une fois le Bronx.


----------



## wath68 (22 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Je t'ai grillé dans le métro ce matin COrentin    Encore la tête dans le paysage ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui a rajouté le trait qui barre le C ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2011)




----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2011)

Si il y a des fans de ce genre de fonds d'écran - moi personnellement non - il y en a une centaine sur ce site :
http://www.systemkings.ws/


----------



## Calderan (26 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Si il y a des fans de fonds d'écran dans ce genre - moi personnellement non - il y en a une centaine sur ce site :
> http://www.systemkings.ws/


ils peuvent être sympa avec les icônes du thème Gaia


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (26 Septembre 2011)

Sympa C0rentin


----------



## kaos (26 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est toi qui a rajouté le trait qui barre le C ?




ben oui )



Classe cet arbre ! je pique ...


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2011)

:love::love::love:


----------



## kaos (27 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Si il y a des fans de ce genre de fonds d'écran - moi personnellement non - il y en a une centaine sur ce site :
> http://www.systemkings.ws/





belle trouvaille quand même ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Average Joe (2 Octobre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>


C'est marrant, les couleurs sont les mêmes que celles de la photo de la pyramide du Louvre (qui est devenu mon fond d'écran, merci à tous) présentée quelques pages plus tôt dans ce topic.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)




----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (6 Octobre 2011)




----------



## maiwen (6 Octobre 2011)

Un clin d'oeil aussi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2011)




----------



## kaos (7 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Calderan (8 Octobre 2011)

@Corentin : il est très joli mais il pique les yeux sur un petit écran (1280x800)


----------



## Neyres (8 Octobre 2011)

Lien Deviantart


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2011)




----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2011)

Neyres a dit:


> Lien Deviantart


Wow.

Surement le meilleur et le plus original que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent.

Parce-que bon, la pomme avec le profil et les autres fonds avec la tête de Steve Jobs ...  :sleep:


----------



## Scalounet (8 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Wow.
> 
> Surement le meilleur et le plus original que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent.
> 
> Parce-que bon, la pomme avec le profil et les autres fonds avec la tête de Steve Jobs ...  :sleep:




Perso, je trouve ça un brin morbide !


----------



## Neyres (8 Octobre 2011)

Lien Download Deviantart


----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Perso, je trouve ça un brin morbide !


Oui, et le ver ci-dessus n'arrange pas les choses.

Je crois que je vais faire un break d'une semaine, le temps que ça se tasse, parce-que là je sature vraiment de tout ce déferlement d'images/hommages.


----------



## Neyres (8 Octobre 2011)

Absolument pas voulu :rose:

Dsl ...


----------



## Neyres (9 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Neyres (9 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Vinz187 (10 Octobre 2011)

MacMadam a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur Libé cette petite merveille graphique
> C'est un économiseur d'écran qui donne la date et l'heure à la seconde près.
> 
> 
> ...



En l'installant j'ai l'erreur -5000  ( ha oui non je suis sous Snow Leopard ) 
Vous savez si il y est pour l'iphone parce que je trouve ça super, ou sinon en image du bureau et non l'écran de veille ? ( j'ai repondu tout seul en regardant le site dsl ... ) 

Message inutile ... sauf pour ceux qui connaissaient pas !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2011)




----------



## akegata (18 Octobre 2011)

*http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/abstract/?q=fire&order=9&offset=48#/d4kfwf*


----------



## Calderan (18 Octobre 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (18 Octobre 2011)

Calderan j adore! ce gars la et side7 sont vraiment les boss en custo


----------



## Calderan (19 Octobre 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Calderan j adore! ce gars la et side7 sont vraiment les boss en custo


quand je l'ai vu j'en suis resté bouche bée ... j'ai trouvé mon maitre


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> quand je l'ai vu j'en suis resté bouche bée ... j'ai trouvé mon maitre



Surcharger à mort je trouve.


----------



## Calderan (19 Octobre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Surcharger à mort je trouve.


oui, mais sobre malgré tout 

les gouts et les couleurs ...


----------



## akegata (19 Octobre 2011)

icônes greys days*http://www.veryicon.com/icons/system/grey-days/

*titanium *http://www.veryicon.com/icons/system/titanium/

*          candied apple icons *http://www.veryicon.com/icons/system/candied-apples/

*water par Eman333


*




*
​ *http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=water+wallpaper#/dj3z7b*​


----------



## Average Joe (19 Octobre 2011)

J'aime bien les _candied icons_, mais pour quoi les utilise-t-on ? Le menu Pomme ou dans le Dock ?


----------



## akegata (20 Octobre 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> J'aime bien les _candied icons_, mais pour quoi les utilise-t-on ? Le menu Pomme ou dans le Dock ?



Bonsoir, personnellement je l'ai utilisé pour changer l'icône de l'Appstore sur le dock ...

Voir la pièce jointe 75652


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2011)

Magnifique !


----------



## wath68 (20 Octobre 2011)

Adopté


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Octobre 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (22 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (24 Octobre 2011)

Superbe ! Ca donne envie d'être au chaud !


----------



## akegata (24 Octobre 2011)

vous pouvez les trouver* [ici]* entre autre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2011)




----------



## akegata (27 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## Scalounet (27 Octobre 2011)

houlaaa, cest risqué ça !!


----------



## akegata (27 Octobre 2011)

c'est artistique môssieur 
 on verra bien si ça reste ou pas...

ps : je comprend toujours pas pourquoi ton desktop à été censuré... 

 bref pour en revenir au sujet :


----------



## Calderan (29 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)




----------



## akegata (30 Octobre 2011)

*ici*
​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2011)




----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 76812
> 
> et _*un*_ pour nous les filles y'a pas de raison...




on dirait un walpaper pour gay surtout


----------



## Defcon (31 Octobre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> on dirait un walpaper pour gay surtout



Superbe remarque.


----------



## scherel (31 Octobre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> on dirait un walpaper pour gay surtout



Haha c'est vrai


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2011)

N'y voyez pas un élan homo-phobique


----------



## Syboo (1 Novembre 2011)

trop tard  mais moi je le trouvais simpa ^^


----------



## kaos (1 Novembre 2011)

Vous voulez du sexy ?


----------



## akegata (1 Novembre 2011)

histoire de changer d'ambiance, j'ai un faible pour le travail de tim burton



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## akegata (2 Novembre 2011)

pour rester dans le thème tim burton 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (5 Novembre 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2011)




----------



## kolargol31 (6 Novembre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch





:love: J'adore cette image, c'est sobre! :love:


----------



## wath68 (6 Novembre 2011)




----------



## kaos (6 Novembre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch




c'est pas une petite Mackie par hasard


----------



## akegata (7 Novembre 2011)

aucune idée  mais j'aime le style !
trouvée sur ce *site* qui est bourré de pub mais dont certains wallpaper sont sympa... 



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (10 Novembre 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

*ici*​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2011)




----------



## labernee (12 Novembre 2011)

Plein les yeux

Edit : Ok, c'est un joli coup de coeur mais j'ai supprimé ton lien qui n'a aucun rapport avec la customisation.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (18 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (22 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (25 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## akegata (26 Novembre 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
sur ce *site *​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2011)




----------



## kolargol31 (26 Novembre 2011)

comme on me l'a fait remarqué: il faut que j'indique la provenance de l'image: http://sono-tele.com/

voili voilou c'est fait


----------



## wapeulse (27 Novembre 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h01 ----------
> 
> un desk de fou :love: quel niveau !!!


Comment a-t-il fait pour avoir son desk comme sa ? :0 j'aurais bien aimer essayer d'avoir le même


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2011)




----------



## wath68 (28 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Fìx (28 Novembre 2011)




----------



## wath68 (28 Novembre 2011)

lol excellent  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------




kolargol31 a dit:


> comme on me l'a fait remarqué: il faut que j'indique la provenance de l'image: http://sono-tele.com/
> 
> voili voilou c'est fait


euh et tu veux que l'on fasse quoi avec une image de 300x225 ?


----------



## akegata (28 Novembre 2011)

​


----------



## wath68 (28 Novembre 2011)

Il est assez laid celui-ci je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)




----------



## maiwen (30 Novembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)




----------



## wath68 (30 Novembre 2011)

2 horloges sympas pour GeekTool


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (1 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (2 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (8 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2011)




----------



## akegata (10 Décembre 2011)

j'adore cette poubelle de saison...


----------



## akegata (11 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)




----------



## maiwen (13 Décembre 2011)

​


----------



## akegata (14 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (22 Décembre 2011)

Une belle galerie sur Deviant Art 
Une autre bien sympa aussi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Styl3d (25 Décembre 2011)

http://portfolio.styl3d.fr​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)




----------



## Styl3d (27 Décembre 2011)

Skin pour Ecoute, elle a été codée par Loubna Aggoun (un grand merci), j'ai juste fait le skin





http://portfolio.styl3d.fr​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2011)

Super joli.


----------



## Thomas66 (28 Décembre 2011)

MacMadam a dit:


> Je viens de voir sur Libé cette petite merveille graphique
> C'est un économiseur d'écran qui donne la date et l'heure à la seconde près.
> 
> 
> ...


bonjour , je souhaiterai le mettre en écran veille (Mac) mais je ne trouve pas comment , peux tu m'aidé . Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------


yop , j'ai l'ai installé mais ne sait pas comment le mettre en écran de veille . Sais- tu comment faire . Merci d'avance !


----------



## wath68 (28 Décembre 2011)

Hello.
Il faut prendre la version Mac OS X Snow Leopard (10.6)
ici http://blog.pixelbreaker.com/polarclock


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2011)

Normal, tu as téléchargé le mauvais fichier, Dashboard au lieu de Screensaver 


Thomas66 a dit:


> hep , j'ai le Macbook 2011 donc Lion , j'ai téléchargé la bonne version ce n'est pas ça le bleu




Donc je te laisse relire ce que j'ai écris plus haut, comme ça on va pouvoir arrêter le hors-sujet.
D'ailleurs je vais commencer à faire un peu le ménage dans les messages inutiles.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2011)




----------



## kaos (29 Décembre 2011)

Tres joli walpaper Corentin , on dirait une peinture ! je télécharge direct


----------



## cooltofchris (2 Janvier 2012)

http://sub88.com/2k12


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)




----------



## wath68 (10 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (13 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (14 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)




----------



## cooltofchris (16 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2012)




----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2012)

Sublime.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2012)

wath68 a dit:


>



Viaduc de Millau, superbe photo.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)




----------



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2012)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)




----------



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2012)

:hein: Du 500x344 ??! On va faire quoi avec ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Vala, vala


----------



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2012)

C'est pas mieux lol

Rappel :
(sans les étoiles)
[*url=lien de l'image originale][*img]lien de la miniature[*/img][*/url]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h52 ----------

Skins pour Bowtie


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2012)




----------



## wath68 (2 Février 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h56 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)




----------



## bacman (4 Février 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> :love::love::love:



énorme,  merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2012)




----------



## Paradise (24 Février 2012)

Merci C0rentin pour cette belle série


----------



## scherel (26 Février 2012)

http://dribbble.com/shots/436216-Macbook-Air-Fully-Scalable-PSD


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)




----------



## kaos (26 Février 2012)

Mais Corentin , tu met vraiment tout ça en fond décran ?? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)

Non mais je collectionne .


----------



## kaos (26 Février 2012)

Le prend pas mal hein mais on dirait des posters de chiottes 

Mais pourquoi tu collectionnes ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Pour les regarder quand je fais caca.


----------



## kaos (27 Février 2012)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour les regarder quand je fais caca.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)




----------



## Paradise (28 Février 2012)

cooltofchris a dit:


>



Il passe à merveille sur mon 27" Merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2012)




----------



## kaos (1 Mars 2012)

Vous vous souvenez de ça ? 










Et ben voilà ....

http://data.imagup.com/12/1145284684.jpg


De quoi devenir Fou ....


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2012)

"Redrum. Redrum. Redrum."

Rendons à César ...
Le fond est de Louie Mantia
J'aime bien.


----------



## kaos (1 Mars 2012)

Oh merci , merci merci merci .... j'y vais


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

Merci pour le fond !


----------



## Paradise (5 Mars 2012)

Un Coup de Cur à l'ancienne (2006)
Un Aqua "Tiger" Relifté qui est pour moi un classique 
Reste en respect avec la touche Apple en apportant un style encore plus fin

Bref J'adore

(Bon.., pour la mini previw désolé  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2012)




----------



## cooltofchris (6 Mars 2012)

faute de themepark, un petit thème sympa 
http://www.emoopo.com/emoopo/Home.html


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2012)

C'est mieux que rien ...


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------

http://smages.com/images/linenlion1.jpg


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2012)

http://th03.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...__logo_wallpaper_by_briancool1234-d4skrf5.png


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2012)




----------



## Bibabelou (16 Mars 2012)

salut à tous!
l'un de vous pourrait-il me donner un lien sur ce site qui indique des liens pour télécharger des packs d'icônes pour customiser le mac?
merci à vous,
je galère à trouver et je suis sûr qu'une telle liste existe bien sur macgé!!!


----------



## kaos (16 Mars 2012)

Google pack icones


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h31 ----------


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mars 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2012)

Bibabelou a dit:


> salut à tous!
> l'un de vous pourrait-il me donner un lien sur ce site qui indique des liens pour télécharger des packs d'icônes pour customiser le mac?
> merci à vous,
> je galère à trouver et je suis sûr qu'une telle liste existe bien sur macgé!!!



Iconpaper, DevianArt.

Kaos tu pourrais être plus sympa.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mars 2012)

http://www.isnowgood.fr/down/Envies_de_Couleurs_Set.zip


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2012)




----------



## Average Joe (19 Mars 2012)

@ Christophe : comment installes-tu ces icônes à la place de celles standard ?
:rose: désolé pour cette question de noob


----------



## kaos (19 Mars 2012)

il y a des logiciels pour ça comme candybar


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)

Il me semble même que LiteIcon (gratuit) fonctionne sur Lion.


----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2012)

Un joli skin Bowtie







Un clic sur la pochette et






Le skin se nomme Back2Basics, il se trouve dans Bowtie / Themes / Download more themes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> @ Christophe : comment installes-tu ces icônes à la place de celles standard ?
> :rose: désolé pour cette question de noob



Il faut d'abord les "passer" dans img2icns et après tu peux utiliser Liteicon 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h39 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mars 2012)

http://sabioingrato.deviantart.com/art/Anacahuita-Wallpaper-292130390


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2012)

Vraiment joli !


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mars 2012)

Faisez gaffe à la taille des images


----------



## Average Joe (26 Mars 2012)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Celui-ci est tout simplement magnifique. 
Je viens de l'installer. Les icônes ressortent bien dessus !
Merci à Christophe pour son aide à l'installation de nouvelles icônes. Ça change !


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mars 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Faisez gaffe à la taille des images




Désolé :rose:


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2012)

http://crazyem.deviantart.com/art/Galaxy-286890399


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2012)




----------



## cooltofchris (29 Mars 2012)

http://www.fif7y.com/2012/elements-wallpapers


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mars 2012)

Pour les nostalgiques


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2012)




----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2012)




----------



## kaos (5 Avril 2012)

Merci whats68 pour ce coup de zen ;D


----------



## kaos (6 Avril 2012)

j'ai retouché ce walpaper posté sur ce forum .... il est du plus bel effet en noir et blanc sur un macbook pro allu :rateau:

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/472876CloudBN.jpg


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Avril 2012)




----------



## kaos (7 Avril 2012)

cooltofchris a dit:


> http://www.fif7y.com/2012/elements-wallpapers




 trop bien ces quelques walpapers


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2012)




----------



## wath68 (8 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (16 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)




----------



## Average Joe (19 Avril 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


>


Angus drive adopté pour moi : plus de saison que les winter berries malgré la baisse des températures.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2012)




----------



## wath68 (21 Avril 2012)

Il est splendide celui-ci


----------



## djio101 (21 Avril 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Il est splendide celui-ci



Corentin a quand même l'art de dénicher des fond d'écrans somptueux.
Merci à lui.
Voilà c'est dit.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2012)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Effectivement très beau et régional pour moi


----------



## Nyrvan (22 Avril 2012)

Je cherchais un nouveau fond d'écran un peu Zen et je suis tombé sur cela.





_PS : Pas tapper si l'image est trop grosse :rose:_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2012)




----------



## wath68 (24 Avril 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2012)




----------



## wath68 (16 Mai 2012)

Il est affreux ce n&b  
L'auteur aurait mieux fait de le laisser en couleur.

Un nouveau Lanham


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2012)

Moi, j'aime bien, il ressort bien sur mon 27'.


----------



## kaos (16 Mai 2012)

vous partez en couille là les mecs avec vos fond d&#8217;écran "nature chasse pèche et tradition" ... :mouais:

et celui là sur ton 27 ? ça donne quoi ? 








---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Il est affreux ce n&b
> L'auteur aurait mieux fait de le laisser en couleur.
> 
> Un nouveau Lanham




Génial son travail !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2012)




----------



## Scalounet (31 Mai 2012)

Cest chiant ces ponts, tu prends du retard et résultat, tas plus de boulot ensuite


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2012)

http://andreafedi.net/


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2012)




----------



## wath68 (24 Juillet 2012)




----------



## cooltofchris (26 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)




----------



## Dap-Dap (7 Août 2012)

(désolé, je ne sais pas comment on fait pour que le clic sur l'image renvoie directement sur la page de téléchargement)

C'est fait 
[ur l=adresse de la page][im g]adresse de l'image[/im g][/ur l]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2012)




----------



## Dap-Dap (12 Août 2012)

le dernier est vraiment superbe C0rentin :love:

EDIT :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2012)




----------



## Average Joe (18 Août 2012)

Je ne choisis que les fonds d'écran sombres en haut pour dissimuler la tache grise que la dalle présente depuis un an dans le coin nord-ouest (à l'écart des circuits électroniques pourtant, qui se trouvent plus bas)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)




----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)




----------



## tsss (22 Août 2012)

en + gros


----------



## Larme (22 Août 2012)

Ils ont trouvé de la vie sur Mars :°)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2012)




----------



## Dap-Dap (23 Août 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Ils ont trouvé de la vie sur Mars :°)



Non... simplement dans les déserts australiens 
c'est un petit gecko (Nephrurus levis levis)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)




----------



## tsss (3 Septembre 2012)

​






En plus gros ici


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2012)




----------



## cooltofchris (8 Octobre 2012)




----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2012)

Regarde celui-là


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Octobre 2012)

y pète :love:


----------



## Average Joe (9 Octobre 2012)

Le flou sortant du second triangle me rappelle trois images figurant dans l'album _Spooky_ de Lush :


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Octobre 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------


----------



## wath68 (15 Octobre 2012)

Magnifique le fond Felix


----------



## wath68 (18 Octobre 2012)

Gros coup de coeur pour un desk'.
Je le trouve parfait.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Octobre 2012)

Transdock


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2012)




----------



## wath68 (30 Novembre 2012)

C'est l'original d'iTunes11, non ?
Je ne vois aucune différence.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est l'original d'iTunes11, non ?
> Je ne vois aucune différence.



Je suis en train de télécharger iTunes11 donc je ne sais, je te dirai cela plus tard, sinon j'ai trouvé l'info là.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2012)

C'est vrai qu'il y ressemble beaucoup.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h41 ----------


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h27 ----------


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Février 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2013)




----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2013)

Jolie photo. Mais elle sert à quoi en custo ?


----------



## Average Joe (6 Février 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il y ressemble beaucoup.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h41 ----------


Pas mal mais comment fait-on pour changer l'icône d'iTunes ?


----------



## Scalounet (6 Février 2013)

Average Joe a dit:


> Pas mal mais comment fait-on pour changer l'icône d'iTunes ?





Avec CandyBar, ça va tout seul


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Jolie photo. Mais elle sert à quoi en custo ?



Au cas où :> http://www.google.ch/search?hl=fr&s....0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1ac.2.2.img.AjEtm6trOx8


----------



## Fìx (8 Février 2013)

Désespérant


----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2013)

Enfin un peu d'action.


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Désespérant



Grrrrrrr


----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2013)

En grand on voit mieux comment qu'il est trop moche ce fond.
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)




----------



## Fìx (8 Février 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Enfin un peu d'action.



Rigole pas trop&#8230; Tu vas vite comprendre quel genre de contributeur tu viens de gagner (ex*) ! :rateau:  Crois moi, valait mieux le calme plat que ce genre d'action ! :sleep: 


_*PS : si vous cherchez not'bébert, cherchez xondousan _


----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


>



Ben c'est surtout qu'il nous poste des images genre 480x320 dont on ne peut même pas se servir.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben c'est surtout qu'il nous poste des images genre 480x320 dont on ne peut même pas se servir.



On peut copier l'adresse, pour trouver les formats convenant à ceux qui le désirent.

http://fr.all-free-download.com/wal...montgolfière_divers_autre_wallpaper_3300.html


----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2013)

Si je fais un clic droit sur ton image, puis _ouvrir l'image dans une nouvelle fenêtre_,
j'arrive ici : http://gallery.mobile-phones.com.pk...hones_Dreams_Of_A_Fantasy_World_thumb_577.jpg

Un lien qui ne sert à rien.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Si je fais un clic droit sur ton image, puis _ouvrir l'image dans une nouvelle fenêtre_,
> j'arrive ici : http://gallery.mobile-phones.com.pk...hones_Dreams_Of_A_Fantasy_World_thumb_577.jpg
> 
> Un lien qui ne sert à rien.





Je passe ... Clic droit copier le lien ... Coller dans Google / images


----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je passe ... Clic droit copier le lien ... Coller dans Google / images


Vraiment n'importe quoi.

N'as-tu pas remarqué que tout le monde ici met le lien pour aller directement sur la page pour télécharger le fond  ?

Qui c'est qui va s'emme.... à faire 36000 manips pour enfin tomber sur la page de téléchargement ?
Personne.

@ Fìx : ha ouais, effectivement ...


----------



## Scalounet (8 Février 2013)

Y'a d'la joie, bonjour bonjour les hirondelles
Y'a d'la joie, dans le ciel par dessus le toit
Y'a d'la joie, y'a du soleil dans les ruelles



Y'a d'la joie, partout y a d'la joie ​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Vraiment n'importe quoi.
> 
> N'as-tu pas remarqué que tout le monde ici met le lien pour aller directement sur la page pour télécharger le fond  ?
> 
> ...



Oui n'importe quoi, il suffisait de m'indiquer ce qui manquait ... là c'est fait, merci mille fois 

Quand à ça 





> @ Fìx : ha ouais, effectivement ...


 c'est déplacé :hein:


----------



## Scalounet (9 Février 2013)

En même temps, c'est quand même d'une mocheté sans nom ces walls avec des lunes et des montgolfières partout  !! 

Mais ça n'engage que moi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2013)

​

Voila ... le principe est acquis


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Février 2013)

Décidément, les forums photos de MacG deviennent de plus en plus infréquentables 
Ce n'est même pas de la critique pour de la critique, ni de la dérision pour de la dérision, et encore moins de l'humour pour de l'humour, c'est du dénigrement pour du dénigrement   


À tout hasard *voici un lien* qui devrait rappeler aux amateurs d'action qu'ils sont complètement à côté de la plaque.


Et puisque le ton donné à cette série de posts est l'irrespect total, alors je m'y engouffre avec délices : pour qui se prennent-ils donc  tous ces "artistes" de pacotille ? Commencez donc par vous rappeler l'histoire de la paille et de la poutre.

Et, surtout, ne confondez pas morale et respect.


----------



## Fìx (9 Février 2013)

Ah Voilà du renfort. Énervé en plus 

Personnellement, c'était pas le style que je reproche. C'était l'utilité des posts dans CE sujet On est là pour partager des éléments de customisation pour Mac OSX Or, les images au format "timbre poste", ça sert à rien 

Pour le style, j'ai dit que la photo du tigre était "jolie" (bien que je n'en ferais rien en custo même dans une taille adéquate). Pour l'autre, j'la trouve à chier, mais sans ton intervention, personne n'en aurait rien su parce que j'estime que chacun a le droit d'aimer c'qu'il veut


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Rigole pas trop Tu vas vite comprendre quel genre de contributeur tu viens de gagner (ex*) ! :rateau:  Crois moi, valait mieux le calme plat que ce genre d'action ! :sleep:
> 
> *PS : si vous cherchez not'bébert, cherchez xondousan*



Bref ... si tu prends cela pour de l'art, je dois dire que tu es à côté de la plaque, gentiment s'entend


----------



## Fìx (9 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bref ... si tu prends cela pour de l'art, je dois dire que tu es à côté de la plaque, gentiment s'entend



Rien compris 

Comme d'hab' j'ai envie de dire :sleep:


----------



## Scalounet (9 Février 2013)

_*Comme dit la très célèbre chanteuse Mireille Mathieu....*_


Que la paix soit sur le monde
Pour les cent mille ans qui viennent
Donnez-nous mille colombes
A tous les soleils levants
Donnez-nous mille colombes
Et des millions d'hirondelles
Faites un jour que tous les hommes
Redeviennent des enfants 


​
*Le premier qui critique mes goûts musicaux se prend un bourre-pif !!* :mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2013)

Scalounet a dit:


> _*Comme dit la très célèbre chanteuse Mireille Mathieu....*_
> 
> 
> Que la paix soit sur le monde
> ...




Je critique pas mais....je dois dire que....comment dire.......




Ils sont à chier tes goûts musicaux ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Bref ... si tu prends cela pour de l'art, je dois dire que tu es à côté de la plaque, gentiment s'entend




Albert, ce post est là pour la customisation de nos Macs,  donc essaye dans la mesure du possible de poster des images avec le lien de téléchargement,  afin que celui ou celle à qui il pourrait plaire,  puisse le télécharger à son format. Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------


----------



## wath68 (9 Février 2013)

C'est bon, je crois qu'Albert a compris le principe des miniatures (cf. http://forums.macg.co/12480267-post4139.html)

Retour au CdC


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2013)

Haha j'ai bien rigolé 
Surtout avec le lien avec le tigre déformé.
Sympa sinon Wath.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2013)




----------



## arno1x (30 Mars 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est bon, je crois qu'Albert a compris le principe des miniatures (cf. http://forums.macg.co/12480267-post4139.html)
> 
> Retour au CdC



ouhaaa! beau, beau!!


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2013)

Joli Christophe .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)




----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2013)

Excellent.
Je prends, pour plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2013)

C'est pas encore sortie, mais comme je trouve cela pas mal je vous le mets déjà.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)




----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2013)

Et tout les autres fonds de JTHREE CONCEPTS


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

J'adore !

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2013)




----------



## wath68 (4 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mai 2013)

Nouveau thème Nocturne.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)




----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2013)




----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2013)




----------



## Average Joe (20 Mai 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


>



Cette photo et celle de Corentin représentant de l'herbe mouillée sont d'actualité vu qu'il pleut à verse, en tout cas chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2013)

Encore de la flotte ...


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)




----------



## Average Joe (23 Mai 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Adopté ! Sinon, l'image précédente : serait-ce deux missiles tirés qui se croisent ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)

Facade


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)




----------



## bess. (29 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2013)




----------



## wath68 (1 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (10 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)




----------



## Fìx (14 Juin 2013)

Un site qui sert théoriquement aux web-designer ou développeurs pour présenter leurs travaux, mais qui peut être utile ici aussi. Exemple : 




_(clic for zoom)_​
Plein de modèles dispos et exclusivement Apple !


----------



## Calderan (15 Juin 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Plein de modèles dispos et exclusivement Apple !


tu es sûr? :rateau:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, merci pour le lien


----------



## Fìx (15 Juin 2013)

Calderan a dit:


> tu es sûr? :rateau:
> 
> http://placeit.breezi.com/uploads/stage/stage_image/37/bg-ob.png?1358788712



Oh ils ont dû s'faire hacker !!


----------



## kaos (16 Juin 2013)

Je ne m'en lasse pas

http://dlanham.com/


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

Ouais quel artiste !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2013)




----------



## bess. (19 Juin 2013)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2013)

Ah au fait j'ai changé les icônes de mon Mac avec le premier set d'icônes posté par bess. avec CandyBar qui n'a pas été mis à jour pour la version 10.8.4 et ça fonctionne .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (21 Juin 2013)

Le lien de l'image.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (22 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2013)

On ne sait pas y accéder sans compte Google.


----------



## jonson (22 Juin 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> On ne sait pas y accéder sans compte Google.



Désolé je n'avias pas pris on compte. Je vais essayer de rectifier.



​
Je me rend compte que ça ne rend pas mieux. Désolé pour mon incompétence.


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2013)

euhhhh c'est quoi ?
Un fond d'écran pour iPhone ??


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2013)

Même pas :mouais:.


----------



## jonson (22 Juin 2013)

J'ai essayé de contribuer au fil, mais à priori c'est raté.


----------



## Herogei (22 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2013)

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------



​


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (29 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (30 Juin 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Herogei (2 Juillet 2013)

C'est le corentin 's topic où on peut en poster de temps en temps ?


----------



## jonson (2 Juillet 2013)

Herogei a dit:


> C'est le corentin 's topic où on peut en poster de temps en temps ?



Tu peux en poster de temps en temps, mais gard à toi si le _(mettre)_ maitre des lieux n'approuve pas.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (3 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

http://tumblr.carvalhoportraits.com/post/53063150783/full-moon-166-highway-166-to-the-left-full-moon


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (5 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (5 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (5 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (5 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## wath68 (6 Juillet 2013)

euh jonson, la moitié de tes liens ne marchent pas, ou il faut un mot de passe, ou la taille est ridiculement petite, ou c'est sur Google+, ...


----------



## jonson (6 Juillet 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> euh jonson, la moitié de tes liens ne marchent pas, ou il faut un mot de passe, ou la taille est ridiculement petite, ou c'est sur Google+, ...



Mais vous n'avez pas de compte google+ ? 

Désolé, je ne mettrai plus tout ce qui vient de google+ dans ce cas. Veuillez m'excuser!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

​
Je sais pas si ça déjà été poster :rose:.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## link.javaux (7 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Average Joe (8 Juillet 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> ​


Bel exemple de syncrétisme. 
Sinon, quelqu'un a-t-il des skins pour Mountain Lion ? J'aimerais retrouver un peu de couleur dans le Finder. Je laisse celles d'origine pour les apps dans le Dock.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2013)

J'aime bien ça moi.


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## link.javaux (9 Juillet 2013)

wath68 a dit:


>



il y a des beaux wall sur ce site


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (18 Juillet 2013)

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------

Mon message est encore un désastre, mais on peut cliquer dessus pour agrandir l'image.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juillet 2013)

Complément au coup de coeur de C0rentin.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (25 Juillet 2013)

J'adore les deux dernières captures.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2013)

Revolved Forms Wallpapers Pack


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## link.javaux (27 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (29 Juillet 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (30 Juillet 2013)

Magnifique wall


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

​


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Août 2013)

Pas mal corentin par contre t'as pas moyen de resize avant de poster car c'est long a charger sur le forum


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

​


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2013)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Pas mal corentin par contre t'as pas moyen de resize avant de poster car c'est long a charger sur le forum


Que fait la modération ?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Août 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Que fait la modération ?



Et il continu le bougre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

White Dock for Mountain Lion (iOS 7 -esque design).


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Août 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> White Dock for Mountain Lion (iOS 7 -esque design).



Il fait vraiment bizzare ce dock


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2013)

Tu parles des icônes ? Moi j'aime bien ...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Août 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu parles des icônes ? Moi j'aime bien ...



oui les icones ca fait bizzare mais bon les gouts et les couleurs


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Août 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Relaxing Summer by ~InterventX.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Fìx (5 Août 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/216/d/8/blissful_illusion_by_obsidia_designs-d6gkxy5.jpg​



C'est pour quel ordi la résolution "3840x2400" ? Pas un Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2013)

Landscapes Nature Boats by RickBlaine.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2013)

​


----------



## vdecloitre (8 Août 2013)

Si vous en trouvez un sur le thème de l'aéronautique vous pouvez le poster ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

Single wheat ear.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

​


----------



## wath68 (19 Août 2013)

Désolé, pas de miniature.
http://www.kuvva.com/wallpapers/78ce7e768ed473537326639bda1661fe20130809134040


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (24 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## MacControle (9 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (10 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## wath68 (12 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (16 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## jonson (16 Septembre 2013)

Un petit site sympatoche, pour ceux qui veulent des icônes noir & blanc et même pour les icônes de la barre des menus: iconmonstr


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (21 Septembre 2013)

&#9835; J'prends la route de South Park... &#9834; 

----


----------



## JohanC (21 Septembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

voici ma première création sur DeviantArt, n'hésitez pas à me donner votre avis !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2013)




----------



## JohanC (22 Septembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (28 Septembre 2013)

Salut,

je recherche un 'add-on' Geektool : c'est une barre noire horizontale, avec les jours dessus et un petit curseur qui indique lequel on est. Sauriez vous le nom, ou auriez vous un lien ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Fìx (28 Septembre 2013)

JohanC a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je recherche un 'add-on' Geektool : c'est une barre noire horizontale, avec les jours dessus et un petit curseur qui indique lequel on est. Sauriez vous le nom, ou auriez vous un lien ?
> 
> Merci



Pas Geektool, Dateline par ex. (Wath saurait t'en souffler aussi un autre je crois)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2013)

​


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Pas Geektool, Dateline par ex. (Wath saurait t'en souffler aussi un autre je crois)


Euh non, je n'utilise que DateLine.

Il me semble qu'on peut faire un truc semblable avec GeekTool aussi, mais en moins bien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (1 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

Joli Bess. !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Fìx (1 Octobre 2013)

wath68 a dit:


> Euh non, je n'utilise que DateLine.



Je croyais que tu en avais utilisé un un peu similaire fût un temps, au temps pour moi


----------



## link.javaux (1 Octobre 2013)

Minimal Theme for iTunes 11 (Mac) by =k-profiler on deviantART


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (2 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)

Plutôt un PSD mais magnifique.



​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## link.javaux (3 Octobre 2013)

C0rentin a dit:


> ​




Serieux ? A sept heure du mat ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2013)

Oui  .






​


----------



## JohanC (3 Octobre 2013)

D'accord, merci de la réponse !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (10 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

C'est beau !

Edit : Des pistes pour y ressembler.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2013)

Pour Flavours.
​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (13 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (15 Octobre 2013)

Salut  Corentin,

comment trouves-tu tous ces "coups de cur" ? Par exemple, sur Deviantart. Tu fais des recherche avec un thème précis ? Ou tu te balades entre les favoris des gens ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2013)

Je vais sur différents sites dont effectivement DA.

Voici les sites que j'apprécie :

Iconpaper « Free icons, wallpapers, themes, resources and more »
They Make Icons ? Download Free Mac Windows iOS PNG Icons
Simple Desktops
Customize.org - Download Themes, Skins, Wallpapers and Icons for Windows from the original skin site!
Minimal Desktop Wallpapers
InterfaceLIFT: Wallpaper sorted by Date
Digital Vanity
deviantART: where ART meets application!

Voilà .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Octobre 2013)

​

​

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (26 Octobre 2013)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Octobre 2013)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

​

​


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (3 Novembre 2013)

iCons 1
iCons 2

















Activity Monitor
Terminal 
AirPort Utility


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Jolie collection .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (4 Novembre 2013)

Pages
Numbers
Keynote


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (5 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (6 Novembre 2013)

Très beau merci ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

Restons dans les cailloux ! 



​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Novembre 2013)

​

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Novembre 2013)

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h24 ----------

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

Fall.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (12 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2013)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2013)

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Novembre 2013)

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h16 ----------

​


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

​

​


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2013)

​

​

​


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Décembre 2013)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## bess. (13 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2013)

​

​

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Décembre 2013)

​

​

​


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Décembre 2013)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Décembre 2013)

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h56 ----------

​


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## JohanC (30 Décembre 2013)

:love:


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Décembre 2013)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Caliao (1 Janvier 2014)

Joli C0rentin le dernier ! Ma soeur m'a récemment envoyé ces deux-là!







​Coup de coeur pour le minou-miaou :love: Bonne Année 2014 !


----------



## jonson (1 Janvier 2014)

Je préfère Monument Valley au chatton(ras bol des chattons) 

@Johan C: très classe.



​


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Janvier 2014)

​

Bonne Année à tous les customisateur.


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## jonson (3 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Janvier 2014)

​

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2014)

Mise à jour d'un wallpaper présenté il y a quelques posts.

​


----------



## Caliao (5 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> ​



Le lien original du wallpaper. http://www.deviantart.com/art/Andromeda-124359537 Si certains veulent la version iPhone ou autre. Le zip propose aussi une version sans &#8249;&#8249;noise&#8250;&#8250; 

Sinon, très beau la vague Christophe


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## bess. (7 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Christophe31 (7 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Janvier 2014)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## JohanC (9 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Janvier 2014)

​

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## link.javaux (22 Janvier 2014)

-_-...


----------



## bess. (22 Janvier 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------











































































---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2014)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Average Joe (26 Janvier 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> ​


Ce 'I Need Sleep" a beau venir d'outre-Atlantique, je verrais bien ce motif pour nos fêtes du 14 juillet.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2014)

Obsidian Menu Bar et désormais compatible 10.9.1 et s'offre un site rien que pour lui.

Et ça marche !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2014)

​

​


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2014)

​

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2014)

​


----------



## JohanC (12 Février 2014)




----------



## link.javaux (12 Février 2014)

JohanC a dit:


>



pas mal, comment en es tu arrivé là pour le dock ?


----------



## Average Joe (12 Février 2014)

Je ne suis pas fan de ce dock. C'est comme revenir à Tiger (dock en 2D). En plus la petite flèche noire de 10.4 ou la petite lumière blanche en dessous semble manquer pour indiquer les applis ouvertes.


----------



## JohanC (12 Février 2014)

La capture n'est pas de moi, mais AMHA il a supprimé le fond de dock de base avec Dockmod. Ensuite, il a flouté la partie basse de son fond d'écran, l'a rognée et l'a mise en image de fond avec Geektool !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2014)

​


----------



## wath68 (17 Février 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Fìx (20 Février 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> ​


Alors c'ui là Corentin, il est laid comme tout pour une fois ! On dirait un poster de chiotte des années 80 ! xD (pis pas réaliste pour un sou. Dégradé du ciel trop parfait par exemple et reflet dans l'eau pas du tout de la même couleur !  )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2014)

LiteIcon passe en version 3.1 et est compatible avec 10.9.2.

Petit coup de coeur pour cet utilitaire qui remplace presque à merveille CandyBar .​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2014)

Flavours passe en version 1.1.9.
​


----------



## pickwick (2 Mars 2014)

humm... attention au pantalon...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2014)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## kaos (4 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2014)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## kaos (22 Mars 2014)

Je préfère comme ça 





​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Average Joe (22 Mars 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> ​


Peux pas m'empêcher de penser aux îles du Pacifique (Mer de Corail) visitées depuis un voilier avec deux de mes cousins en novembre dernier  depuis la Nouvelle-Calédonie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## JohanC (24 Mars 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## kaos (26 Mars 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h55 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2014)

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h29 ----------

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h30 ----------

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Lemell. (3 Avril 2014)

Donc, bien le bonjour tout le monde!
Je fais, comme dans toutes les questions demandées par cette magnifique communauté, de répondre à toutes vos questions.
Pour tout vous dire, j'ai mis longtemps à trouver mon "coup de coeurs artistique".
Au début, je voulais mettre des jeux vidéos, comme Call Of Duty ou GTAV et bien d'autre.. mais je me suis dis que non, on allait me prendre pour un gamin. (Même si, mentalement, j'en suis encore un).

Bref, j'ai bien réfléchis, ca-y-est ! :king:
Par contre, j'ai plusieurs choix, des films, et un forum.. 
Mon coup de coeur sur le film... est... Les fistons! Et oui, je les vus il y a peu de temps et je vous le conseille très fortement, ce n'est pas mon film préférer pour "toute la vie" mais pour le moment, c'est bien lui le meilleur. 
Bref, maintenant, je vais vous donner mon forum préférer, je pense que beaucoup de personne sont de même avis que moi.. c'est bien entendu Forum Mac! 
Voilà, j'ai beaucoup, beaucoup écris pour vous dire un film:mouais: !
Bref, merci à tout ceux qui ont lu(e)s mon message en entier, ils gagnent un biscuits !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Caliao (7 Avril 2014)

Ça C0rentin, c'est ce qui vient de faire ma journée. cDock =D


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## bess. (7 Avril 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2014)

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## thierry37 (16 Avril 2014)

Salut Corentin,

Je tombe ici par hasard...
C'est bizarre de voir une succession d'images ou de trucs.
C'est quoi le but ?  

J'ai lu les premières pages, en 2007, où il y avait quelques discussions, ou au moins quelques mots d'explication.

Là, je pige pas.
4 pages, remplies de tes messages... 
Chaque fois qu'on trouve une belle image, hop on la met ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2014)

OK, pardon j'en ai mis trop là.
Je vais arrêter , c'est juste que j'aime partager les belles choses que je vois concernant la customisation.


----------



## thierry37 (16 Avril 2014)

J'ai pas dit d'arrêter. Je suis pas proprio du forum. ;-)
Par contre faut que ça soit utile. 
Par exemple en mettant une ligne d'explication pourquoi on aime. 
Ou alors en disant c'est quel logiciel. 

(Mais aussi, si t'es le seul sur ce fil, il n'y a pas grand intérêt. Après tu fais comme tu veux)


----------



## Caliao (17 Avril 2014)

Hooo non il n'est pas seul thierry  Je passe à chaque jour, cependant, j'ai pas le temps de fouiner sur le net pour ce genre de choses... disons que C0rentin s'en occupe héhé! C'est très apprécié d'ailleurs!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Voici les extensions SIMBL que j'utilise sous Mac OS 10.9.2 et toutes les Applications à jour avec de brèves explications comme l'avait suggéré Thierry37 .

Tout d'abord il faut obtenir EasySIMBL, les explications sont en anglais mais elles sont simples !

Voici à quoi ça ressemble :







Maintenant il vous faut les extensions, voici celles que j'utilise :

cDock : Installe un Dock 2D et des icônes de couleur dans la barre latérale du Finder. Je l'utilise personnellement pour obtenir un Dock totalement transparent.

GlobalNoWindowTitle : Cache les icônes et les titres dans les fenêtres comme je le montre ici.

Fonctionne avec le Finder et les Préférences Systèmes, marche aléatoirement ou pas du tout chez moi avec Aperçu, Mail et Safari. J'ai contacté le développeur et je vous tiens au jus.

INTrafficLightsDisabler : Cache les trois boutons de gauche dans les fenêtres. Aperçu ici.

Menufela : Masque la barre des menus. Une alternative est MenuAndDockless 2.0.

Voilà si vous avez des soucis de compilation avec Xcode, je vous passe mon dossier avec les .bundle avec plaisir .​


----------



## thierry37 (17 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> ​


Celui là est aussi mon dernier coup de coeur.
Je viens de m'y mettre, suite à la faille OpenSSL.
Je me suis dit qu'il était temps d'utiliser de vrais mots de passe.




Caliao a dit:


> Hooo non il n'est pas seul thierry  Je passe à chaque jour, cependant, j'ai pas le temps de fouiner sur le net pour ce genre de choses... disons que C0rentin s'en occupe héhé! C'est très apprécié d'ailleurs!


Bon, bah, toutes mes plus plates excuses si j'ai encore mis mon nez là où il fallait pas.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Le développeur a mis à jour GlobalNoWindowTitle, ça marche impeccablement maintenant.


----------



## bess. (17 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Voici les extensions SIMBL que j'utilise sous Mac OS 10.9.2 et toutes les Applications à jour avec de brèves explications comme l'avait suggéré Thierry37 .
> 
> Tout d'abord il faut obtenir EasySIMBL, les explications sont en anglais mais elles sont simples !
> 
> ...



Je suis preneur et bon boulot


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Voici .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2014)

Pour ceux qui aiment les icônes du style iOS, quelques-unes viennent de sortir dans le style Flurry.

Flurry ? C'était un set d'icônes vraiment très complet sorti il y'a déjà plus de quatre années.






Vous pouvez les trouver ici ainsi que des variantes.

La bonne idée des créateurs est d'avoir permis à tous de concevoir ses propres icônes dans ce style.

Vous pouvez obtenir des centaines de création sur deviantART.

Bon choix  !
​


----------



## Beymou (18 Avril 2014)

Voilà des wallpapers de New York! C'est une version pour Macbook pro Retina 13"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2014)

Amateurs d'icônes plates à la mode en ce moment ?

Suivez ce sujet sur les forums de MacRumors, pour en obtenir une belle paire !
​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

Pour les fans des illustrations de David Lanham, il a mis en ligne un nouveau fond d'écran .




​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Coups de coeur un peu rétro pour les icônes de Rick Patrick.

Pour vos disques durs :

*HDRV+*

131 icônes pour vos disques durs.





*Lutetium Eon*





Pour vos dossiers :

*Hydride + Rethae*





*Lätt*





*Lätt Sjö*




​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Coup de coeur avec encore des icônes un peu anciennes.

*Le Projet Aquave*






L'initiateur du projet est Laurent Baumann et de nombreux artistes de la scène custo y ont pris part.

Aquave, c'est tout d'abord un projet participatif et vous pouvez obtenir le PSD ici pour créer vos propres dossiers.

Obtenez celles déjà créées ici !
​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

De nouveaux boutons pour vos barres de titre, les Stiijo Traffic Lights pour Mavericks !






Téléchargement

*Installation :*

Remplacez les fichiers ArtFile.bin et SArtFile.bin dans /Système/Bibliothèque/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/Resources

Faîtes une sauvegarde avant bien entendu .
​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je suis tombé sur ce topic au hasard et quelque chose me perturbe. Il y a des très belles images mais aucunes sources ... c'est pas très cool pour les ayants droits. Je suis également un habitué de ce site, je poste donc le lien : interfacelift

Ils ont même une applications pour nous informer quand une nouvelle image est sortie. Un clique sur le bouton et le logiciel télécharge l'image à la bonne taille et la place en fond d'écran. 

Paspro.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2014)

Les liens ciblent InterfaceLIFT et le nom des auteurs est toujours affiché à droite.

Je ne vois donc pas le problème ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Avril 2014)

oh le boulet ! j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait un lien ... toute mes excuses  

Paspro.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

, encore des icônes iOS faîtes avec le PSD de Iynque.




​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

Jetez un oeil aussi à sa galerie, il y'a des choses pas mal .
​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

Un thème pour Flavours que je trouve très joli .




​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Pour cacher les ombres des fenêtres sous Mavericks je vous propose deux outils :

- ShadowKiller application très ancienne mais qui fonctionne toujours.

- Toggle OS X Shadows. Un nouveau venu.

Personnellement j'utilise Toggle OS X Shadows et ça fonctionne impeccablement.

Vous pouvez aussi masquer les ombres de la barre des menus mais c'est plus complexe :

- Avec DeskShade 2.1, non mis à jour depuis presque 7 ans et payant.

- Ou avec la méthode de Max Rudberg mais qui ne fonctionne pas toujours très bien.
​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Un thème très minimaliste que j'utilise depuis hier de Yrmt.

- Barre des menus noire.
- Cache le logo Apple.
- Cache les trois boutons de gauche et le bouton plein écran.
- Coins des fenêtres carrés.







Téléchargement.

Fonctionne très bien avec 10.9.2 .
​


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2014)

​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

Pour les utilisateurs de la suite Adobe, de nouvelles icônes dans le style iOS 7 .




​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Olivierdud sur deviantART, nous propose également de modifier Mac OS X à la sauce iOS 7.





*Nouveautés :*

- Nouveau Dock non flou et ajout d'une barre verticale blanche à sa droite.
- Nouvel écran de verrouillage.
- Nouvelles icônes.
- Disparition de l'ombre sous la barre des menus avec la méthode que l'on trouve ici.
- Clic droit semi-transparent.
- Amélioration du thème pour Flavours.
​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Vous connaissez TabLauncher ? Ça à l'air d'être une bonne alternative à DragThing.

Moins cher mais moins personnalisable, pour lancer des applications, des dossiers, des fichiers ou encore des pages internet dans des onglets.
​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

Pour les utilisateurs d'une barre des menus noire et de Bartender

Une icône blanche toute simple pour s'accorder avec les autres  




​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Nouveau fond d'écran de David Lanham, toujours aussi plaisant à l'oeil .




​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Pour les amateurs de l'univers de Game of Thrones :







Partie Une - Partie Deux

La résolution n'est pas énorme mais pouvez facilement adapter un fond d'écran à la vôtre .
​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Une icône très soignée pour iTunes .








​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Je viens de découvrir cet artiste, les créations sont magnifiques ! :love:

J'aime beaucoup celle-là notamment :





Plus pour votre iPad ou iPhone cependant.




​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2014)

Afficher la météo quand il recommence à faire beau , merci à l'auteur pour m'avoir bien dépanner aujourd'hui.









Et WidgetRunner qui affiche vos Widgets du Dashboard sur le bureau.

MailWidget est vraiment très pratique.

Un mod de ce même Widget que je trouve plus réussi :




​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

Une nouvelle version bêta pour cDock.

Flavours aussi est mis à jour.








​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

Trois nouveaux fonds d'écran d'Ether qui sont toujours magnifiques :













Pour ceux qui utilisent Brackets, une bien belle icône de remplacement :




​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2014)

Pour les utilisateurs de Rdio une icône de remplacement plus minimaliste :




​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2014)

Un fond d'écran avec les jours du mois de mai ? C'est par ici .
​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2014)

Un thème sympa pour le Terminal, s'installe très simplement.








​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

Une icône de remplacement pour cDock à la sauce iOS :





Pour les utilisateurs de Steam :




​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2014)

Une adaptation des icônes iOS pour les Préférences Système :





Suivez bien les instructions si vous faîtes l'installation .
​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2014)

Des icônes de remplacement pour vos disques dur My Passport Ultra de Western Digital :




​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Un fond d'écran magnifique pour votre iPhone :




​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Des icônes pour la WWDC :




​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2014)

Retrouver des indicateurs triangulaires pour votre Dock :





Deux thèmes pour Flavours encore dans le ton iOS : 








​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Et pleins d'autres sur Wallpaper Wednesday .
​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2014)

Obsidian Menu Bar est disponible pour 10.9.3 pour les amateurs .




​


----------



## JohanC (24 Mai 2014)

Je prêche pour ma paroisse... 





​


----------



## Caliao (24 Mai 2014)

Très Joli! Tu mentionnes en avoir fait une pour UnRarX et que tu posteras le tout bientôt... Bah il me tarde, car j'en cherchais une justement ! Beau boulot sinon


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

C'est du beau travail JohanC .





Bon samedi .
​


----------



## JohanC (24 Mai 2014)

Merci 

Caliao, je viens de la faire, la voici :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

Magnifique !

Tu as dans l'idée de faire ton propre set complet (même si bien sûr d'autres existent) ?

Tu as vraiment du style .


----------



## JohanC (24 Mai 2014)

Salut !

Merci  Je ne pense pas faire un set complet, j'utilise le set de plusieurs milliers d'icônes, mais certaines ne sont pas jolies je trouve, donc je les fait moi-même. Je pense bientôt faire iStatsMenu, Geektool, GTA San Andreas, Deezer...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

C'est vrai qu'elles ne sont pas toutes de la même qualité .

Si tu as le temps, une pour Paragon NTFS me ferait bien plaisir .


----------



## JohanC (24 Mai 2014)

Exaucé


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2014)

C'est du rapide , je te remercie énormément . Elle est adoptée.

Petit coup de coeur pour un thème Ecoute au passage.


----------



## Caliao (24 Mai 2014)

Hé bah ! Plus rapide que l'éclair ce JohanC! Elle est très classe! Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

Bon dimanche .
​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

Bonne semaine à tous .
​


----------



## JohanC (26 Mai 2014)

Salut !

Hier c'était mon anniv (Merci C0rentin  ), et on m'a offert un disque dur externe USB de 2To. Je me suis évidemment empressé de réaliser des icônes qui vont bien


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

Joli !

Je vais les utiliser aussi tiens  .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2014)

Quelques icônes "iOSque".




​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2014)

Une belle icône pour Sublime Text, si vous n'aimez pas celle d'origine :





Un petit thème pour Bowtie :




​


----------



## JohanC (27 Mai 2014)

J'aime les gens nombrilistes qui ramènent toujours tout à eux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)

,

Un fond d'écran Batman que je trouve vraiment sympa pour ma part.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2014)

Un petit coup d'oeil dans sa gallerie pour des fonds d'écran du même style .




​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2014)

Un fond d'écran pour la WWDC 2014 :





Juin approchant, voici un fond d'écran avec un calendrier du mois :










​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2014)

Un thème coloré pour la WWDC 2014, un peu trop pour moi mais je trouve l'idée assez intéressante :





Bon vendredi .
​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## JohanC (31 Mai 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2014)

Pour rester en Californie .
​


----------



## JohanC (31 Mai 2014)

Une bien meilleure version de mon fond d'écran 
http://johanchalibert.deviantart.com/art/iOS-8-Wallpapers-for-Mac-457642630


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2014)

Bon dimanche .
​


----------



## JohanC (1 Juin 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2014)

Pas mal du tout .

Il y a un fil (un peu mort ), pour exposer tes créations si tu le souhaites .


----------



## JohanC (1 Juin 2014)

D'accord, je posterai là bas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

Le thème Brushed pour Flavours qui était déjà une belle réussite (je trouve), a été retravaillé par son auteur





Bon lundi et bonne semaine .
​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Je trouvais l'idée assez originale de mettre un peu de couleur dans la barre des menus sans modifier le thème de Mavericks et donc de passer par un fond d'écran.





Je l'ai utilisé pendant environ une semaine sans soucis pour mes yeux , bonne journée .
​


----------



## wath68 (3 Juin 2014)




----------



## JohanC (3 Juin 2014)

Etant donné que ce n'est pas une création je me permets de le poster ici


----------



## Caliao (3 Juin 2014)

On ne voit pas Johan 

Sinon, les icônes d'OS X Yosemite en 1024x1024 provenant de la DP1.



​
EDIT

J'vien de me rendre compte que c'est probablement les icônes que tu as posté sur DeviantArt (Les mêmes que celles-ci) haha


----------



## JohanC (3 Juin 2014)

Oui c'est exact  Et je viens de corriger mon post


----------



## Caliao (3 Juin 2014)

Bah Merci ! Je vais tester ça tout de suite!:love:


----------



## JohanC (3 Juin 2014)

J'ai rajouté l'icône du finder à l'instant !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

Tu as la corbeille (pleine et vide) en 1024X1024 ?

Merci encore de ton partage .


----------



## JohanC (3 Juin 2014)

Je ne les ai pas encore trouvées. Si tu connais leur emplacement dans Mavericks je suis preneur


----------



## Caliao (3 Juin 2014)

1. Macintosh HD > Système > Bibliothèque > CoreServices
2. Clic droit sur Dock > Afficher le contenu du paquet
3. Contents > Resources

Elles se nomment trashempty.png, trashempty@2x.png, trashfull.png et trashfull@2x.png


----------



## JohanC (3 Juin 2014)

Je viens de trouver, c'est dans CoreService > Dock.app 

EDIT : Grillé, merci Caliao 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------


----------



## Caliao (3 Juin 2014)

Ce qu'elles sont jolies :love:

Un gros merci pour le partage!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Merci,

Je n'avais que les icônes en 128X128 .


----------



## JohanC (3 Juin 2014)

Et enfin les icônes des dossiers


----------



## Caliao (3 Juin 2014)

Wouhouuu! Je les trouve tellement beaux ces nouveaux dossiers! Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2014)

Merci pour les dossiers .

Si tu trouves les disques (BD, CD, DVD et les disques durs), tu pourrais nous dire si ils ont été modifiés ?

Encore merci .

Ils doivent être dans le même emplacement que Caliao t'as indiqué.


----------



## JohanC (3 Juin 2014)

Oui pas de problème.

Mais à mon avis, non. Déjà que les icônes du dossier utilitaires sont les mêmes... 






Les icônes des images disques sont les mêmes.

Celle des fichiers ZIP a changé je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà pour l'instant


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2014)

Je plussoie


----------



## JohanC (3 Juin 2014)

Un petit bonus


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2014)

Merci pour l'Assistant migration JohanC .
​


----------



## JohanC (4 Juin 2014)

De rien. Si vous voulez, j'ai mis tous les fond d'écran de Yosemite ici.


----------



## Caliao (9 Juin 2014)

De la nouveauté sur InterfaceLift. Ce ne sont pas tous les derniers en date, j'ai simplement choisi mes préférés 







​


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juin 2014)

http://www.yosemiteui.com


----------



## wath68 (26 Juin 2014)

The HAL Project wallpapers


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Juillet 2014)




----------



## Caliao (2 Juillet 2014)

Hee bah, cette bo0xVn propose vraiment de jolis fonds d'écran! Merci Christophe


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Juillet 2014)




----------



## JohanC (4 Juillet 2014)




----------



## Christophe31 (4 Juillet 2014)

http://www.studoesdesign.co.uk/work/ivericksicons/


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Août 2014)

LiteIcon vient d'être mis à jour (version 3.2.1) compatible 10.9.4


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2014)

Une nouvelle alternative à GeekTool





Übersicht


----------



## JohanC (16 Août 2014)

Merci du lien !

Je t'aurai bien donné un CDB, mais je dois en donner à quelqu'un d'autre avant. Ce sera une autre fois. Désolé :/


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Novembre 2014)

Merci de l'info MacG.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2015)




----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2015)




----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2015)

ScreenSaver Saver !

C'est moche mais ça mets un peu d'animation dans ce forum qui en manque...


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2015)

Pire que moche.


----------



## Macounette (1 Mars 2015)

Yirg


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Yirg



Ok mais ça anime cette partie du forum ;-)


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2015)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ok mais ça anime cette partie du forum ;-)


Certes


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2015)

wath68 a dit:


> Pire que moche.


_Flat !? _


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2015)




----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2015)




----------



## tbr (18 Janvier 2016)

Sympa ce screensaver simili WatchOS.
Dommage cependant qu'il reste fixe au centre de l'écran. J'aurais bien aimé qu'il se déplace aléatoirement (et à une vitesse paramétrable — lente, amha).


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Octobre 2016)




----------



## Christophe31 (2 Octobre 2016)

Christophe31 a dit:


>


 Mise à jour pour Sierra.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2016)

tbr a dit:


> Sympa ce screensaver simili WatchOS.
> Dommage cependant qu'il reste fixe au centre de l'écran. J'aurais bien aimé qu'il se déplace aléatoirement (et à une vitesse paramétrable — lente, amha).



Aucun interet sans mouvement


----------

